# IC - Mad King's Monkey



## doghead (Nov 6, 2012)

The first few months of in the employment of the Chancellor are fairly mundane. The Chancellor did, during the brief meeting that you all had with him after being employed, say that it wouldn't be all high adventure and excitement. Some of you fret at the lack of excitement, others find sufficient satisfaction in their work to keep them happy.

One day as evening approaches, you are all directed to  see the Chancellor's steward. Once you are all gathered together, he explains why.

Just over a year ago the Baron's daughter was married to the son of the Margrave of Bessen, one of the most powerful men in the Duchy. Among the wedding gifts were a number of potions of surprising quality from one of the local knights. 

After the wedding the Chancellor decided that it would be a sensible precaution to stock up on supplies of potions, and approached the knight about his supplier.

The knight had presented the potions as from the exotic  Island of Sha'lor, and they were indeed presented in exotic little bottles. But the bottles were the only things that had come from Sha'lor. The potions themselves were bought from one of the villages near the knight estate. The maker of the potions was a hedge mage who lived in the woods a little out of the village. The vendor, however,  was the owner of the local tavern, who handled the sales.

So the Chancellor arranged to have someone visit the village, and an agreement to supply some potions was struck. That was about six weeks ago. A couple of days ago, the Chancellor learnt that the maker of the potions had not been seen for several weeks. Now the mage was not to be something of a recluse, but the tavern owner admitted to being concerned. A couple of visits had been made to the mage's home in the woods, but it was unoccupied each time, and there had been no response to the note left pinned to the door.

And so you have been gathered together. A wagon is heading out to the village tomorrow to collect the annual tithe of grain from the harvest. You will travel with the wagon. Nominally, your roll will be to act as guards. Although the region is generally fairly quiet, banditry is not unknown and some form of protection is not unwarranted. But once at the village, you are to look into the matter of the missing mage. You will have two days before the wagon is due to return to town with its load.

Before finishing the Steward gives you a little advice of his own. "Keep your eyes and ears open. The Chancellor is a keen observer of the people, how they are feeling, what they are thinking." Here he glances over at Jaan, who as most of you know has spent the last few months on the road in one capacity or another. 

"And behave. The Chancellor has no patience for self-styled 'Adventurers' who create a ruckus and stir up trouble. If you do discover foul play or misdeeds or some form, inform the appropriate authorities if you can. Although you are working for the Chancellor, you are not the law. Use you discretion."

After he answers any questions, the Steward hands each of you a small pouch of coins, enough for meals and accommodation for a few days with a bit extra to be used for 'miscellaneous expenses'. With that you are dismissed.

The wagon departs shortly after sunrise the next morning. The journey to the village is uneventful and as afternoon fades you find yourself approaching the village past the outlying houses. The village itself is fairly small, only a dozen buildings laid out around a square straddling the road. The largest building is the tavern. There is also the ubiquitous blacksmith's forge, village hall and a small mill set alongside a small stream. More surprisingly there is also a small store and what appears to be curio shop.

The arrival of the wagon draws a small crowd. The visit was expected. By the time the wagon has been parked, the bullocks been unhitched, rubbed down, fed and watered it is getting dark. You are informed that rooms should have been prepared for you at the tavern. "And there had better be some hot food ready, or I shall be unhappy", grumbles the clerk as he heads for the tavern. 'Even more unhappy' would probably have been more accurate. The clerk is not the most enthusiastic of travellers, although his young scribe has been cheerful enough.

The lower floor of the tavern is a moderately-lit common room. While not extravagant it seems fairly clean and comfortable. Directly to your right is a bar with a man wearing an apron standing behind it cleaning a glass with a towel. He has an upturned nose and a long scar running from his forehead across his nose and down his jaw. He looks at you wordlessly as you enter, but nods in greeting. There are several tables laid out in a haphazard manner and there are several people in the common room. Helping out is young woman. In the rear right back corner of the room is a staircase leading up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 8, 2012)

Stretching his legs and putting his flute away Jan jumps lightly down.

"I thirst", he announces, and heads directly to the tavern, humming the tune he was last playing. Looking about he notes who else is heading that way.

Once in he sees the barkeep and gets right to the point. "That is one dusty road, I think I need two ales just to start." He throws down 1 gold krohn on the bar


----------



## doghead (Nov 8, 2012)

The man behind the bar looks at the krohn.

"That'll get you more than a couple, even of my best," he responds in a deep rumbling drawl. A fitting voice for his solid frame and stout belly.

"Perhaps you would like Linnorm Mead. Good for the voice it is said," he adds,  having noticed Jan's fine humming. "Or perhaps a meal. We have kept some stew on."

Having sorted what Jan wants, he sets about making it happen.


----------



## Axel (Nov 8, 2012)

*Bayar*

At the end of the journey Bayar dumps his kit - largely comprising his pack and shield - in the shade of the tavern before seeing to the wagon.  He checks that the canvas tarpaulin is securely tied down and nothing of any real value is left lying around.  _Can't trust a bunch of thieving good-for-nothing village hicks._

Fixing the small crowd with a sullen stare he grabs his gear and stumps inside.  "Beer.  Meat. And bread.  In that order," he calls, heading for the seat opposite the wisp of a singer that accompanied the group.  After a second or two's uncomfortable silence he feels obliged to offer small talk.  "Been here before Jan?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 8, 2012)

"Then both. Linnorm Mead and stew!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 8, 2012)

Axel said:


> "Been here before Jan?"




"Not that I recall. The bar keep has a local brew called Linnorm Mead that does not sound familiar."


----------



## Axel (Nov 8, 2012)

*Bayar*

"Aye, can't say I've head of it either.  Mead's mead though.  Gives you a bad hangover.  Too sweet in any case."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 8, 2012)

*Eban the Deaf*

Taking note to grab his own gear, since it was not a lot, Eban inspects the new surroundings from where he is.  He can't hear anything, but there are other ways to get an idea of what this place will hold.  Their task was to find this person and get an update on what happened.

As the singer and the warrior head into the tavern, Eban decides that it's best to get something to eat while he had the chance.  He enters the tavern, spotting the other two sitting and ordering.  Moving towards the host, Eban calls out, "Water and whatever food is warm.  Fair warning, I am deaf, but not mute..."

His accent is thick, as if he is pronouncing the words with emphasis on them.  Eban is rarely heard talking, as he's more of a watch and see type of guy.  He sits at a table that he can afford to watch who enters and as many people as he can keep an eye on.  His back to a wall preferably, he awaits his meal and drink.


----------



## doghead (Nov 8, 2012)

Food and drink are brought out as required. The ales and meads are half decent. The stew is hearty with a hint of pepper even.

[sblock=OOC]Don't worry about counting coins. The funds you were given for incidentals will amazingly, cover any the incidentals (within reason).

Just a reminder, tavern owner was reported to be the vendor for the potions.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 8, 2012)

Libros has never been out of the city before and he spends most of the journey absorbing the sights and sounds of the countryside. Of course he has read about it in books but he is finding that the reality is much different.

Once they arrive in the village, he accompanies the others into the inn and partakes of ale and stew. After the meal he waits for one of the others to raise the subject of the potions. Libros knows he is not very good with strangers. In his experience he only has to open his mouth and the person he is trying to talk to takes offence.


----------



## Axel (Nov 9, 2012)

*Bayar*

His belly full and meaningless social obligations satisfied Bayar beckons the barman over.  "Take a load off your legs," he says thumping the table.  "We've got some business to discuss."


----------



## doghead (Nov 9, 2012)

Bayer said:
			
		

> "Take a load off your legs," he says thumping the table. "We've got some business to discuss."




Kovic, for that is the man's name, pauses for a moment. The young woman who has been assisting Kovic through the evening gives him an anxious glance. Although there are only a few locals left in the tavern, there is a noticeable lull in the conversation. No one, however, does anything more than turn to see what is happening.

"It'll be alright Miss", Kovic says quietly to the young woman. He pats her reassuringly on the shoulder before stepping out from behind the bar and crossing the room to the table. On the way he grabs a spare stool which he plonks down at the end of the table before sitting himself. He moves lightly for a big man.

"You are the Chancellor's men I reckon." 

Given that you arrived with the Chancellor's wagon, its not a surprising deduction. 

Assuming no one denies it, Kovic continues. 

"Don't look much like caravan guards", he says looking you over. "And I figure that the Chancellor would have no difficulty getting guards if he wanted such. So I am guessing this is about them potions."

Despite his relaxed posture and steady tone, there is a wariness about the man.


----------



## Axel (Nov 9, 2012)

*Bayar*

Bayar places his arms on the table, forearms flat.  He bunches his fingers into a fist so as to flex his biceps for the greatest advantage.  "Aye, you be right."  The thug does not bother to clarify what Kovic might have been right about. "Good coin has been given with nothing given in return."  He turns to fix the barman with a glare.  "Do you see a problem here?" he adds, raising his left eyebrow.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 9, 2012)

Sukri, whom the teamster had detained over a pay disagreement, strode to the table settled onto the bench next to his burly friend. Kovic squinted at him in spite of the room's dimness and wiped his nose.

"Very good tavern, sir," Sukri said with a crooked smile. "Pity we cannot stay long. Chancellor insists we speak with your alchemist partner as soon as possible."

Sukri took a whiff of Eban's stew.

"Is that - how do you say - peppers? Tell the girl to bring two of your largest bowls because I could eat a mule."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 9, 2012)

"A mule he says
A mule to eat
could this good stew 
been Haunch of a mule a' meat?"

Sings Jan softly,  a very ornery glint in his eye.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 10, 2012)

Eban tries to keep Kovic in view so that he can read his lips.  It is sometimes hard, but he's been doing this a while now.  As long as he can keep them in view, he doesn't have much of a problem keeping up with the conversation for the most part.  

Eating his own meal, Eban keeps the other tavern patrons in view, taking note if any of them are overly curious to the conversation.


----------



## doghead (Nov 10, 2012)

Axel said:


> Bayar places his arms on the table, forearms flat.  He bunches his fingers into a fist so as to flex his biceps for the greatest advantage.  "Aye, you be right."  The thug does not bother to clarify what Kovic might have been right about. "Good coin has been given with nothing given in return."  He turns to fix the barman with a glare.  "Do you see a problem here?" he adds, raising his left eyebrow.




Kovic stiffens. "Why you young pup," he growls. "If you want to throw your weight around in my tavern you will likely be brushing dirt off your backside."



Electric Wizard said:


> ...
> 
> "Very good tavern, sir," Sukri said with a crooked smile. "Pity we cannot stay long. Chancellor insists we speak with your alchemist partner as soon as possible."
> 
> ...




Sukri's interruption seems to distract Kovic for a moment from whatever else he was about to say or do. "Aye, there's pepper in the stew ..."



Scott DeWar said:


> "A mule he says
> A mule to eat
> could this good stew
> been Haunch of a mule a' meat?"
> ...




Kovic gives Jan a confused look as the bard begins to sing. He snorts with amusement at the final line. Some of the tension seems to leave him. He takes a deep calming breath. 

"There ain't no mule in my stew," he says. 

"Right, two bowls," he adds abruptly, pushing away from the table and standing swiftly. "I'll get them myself." He glowers briefly at Bayer before stomping off to the bar.

[sblock=Sense Motive DC10]Kovic lost his temper.[/sblock]
[sblock=Sense Motive DC15]Kovic lost his temper. He was upset not so much by the threat as the implication that he was a thief.[/sblock]
[sblock=Sense Motive DC20]Kovic lost his temper. He was upset not so much by the threat as the implication that he was a thief. He is not looking for a fight.[/sblock]
[sblock=Sense Motive DC25]Kovic lost his temper. He was upset not so much by the threat as the implication that he was a thief. He is not looking for a fight. But he seemed confident enough of his ability to do as he threatened to Bayer, despite Bayer size.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Nov 10, 2012)

*Bayar*

Bayar ignores Jan's singing as just plain puzzling.  No doubt it meant something to the subtle.  Oblivious to all but the literal, as always, Bayar stays seated as Korvic gets up, matching his stare.  "We're not done yet, so sit down and get the girl to fetch the stew.  I've heard nought but hot air so far."

[sblock=ooc]
Still the first page and I'm already enjoying this character more than is good for me!  Thick and strong as an ox.  Hard and oblivious as stone.  The way fighters were meant to be.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 10, 2012)

Eban's mood changes, as he can tell that Bayer had offended the man.  Putting Kovic on the defensive was not what he had hoped for, and Bayer would be hard pressed to get aid from Eban now.

Knowing that the fate of their job rested on this man for now, Eban attempts to put the man at ease, hoping that Jaans better temperament could diffuse the situation.  Eban would do all he could to make sure (Granting Misfortune to Sukri, if he rolls 1-8 on Sense Motive roll, granting a reroll for him only).

Sense Motive +5


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 10, 2012)

[sense motive]

"oh, its ok He can get the not mule stew. He will be right back."


----------



## doghead (Nov 10, 2012)

Axel said:


> Bayer: "We're not done yet, so sit down and get the girl to fetch the stew.  I've heard nought but hot air so far."




Kovic pauses and turns to look at Bayer.

"I am not going anywhere son. If you want to start something, you won't have any problems finding me. But first I am going I am going to get that stew. Then we are going to sort out this business with the potions. I have something to show you all.

"After that, I am all yours. Its been a while since I had to knock sense into someone."

Kovic waits long enough to see if Bayer intends anything. If not, Kovic heads off back to the bar.

[sblock=OOC]Going to pause there to see what Bayer wants to do.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Nov 10, 2012)

*Bayar*

Bayar pauses a moment.  _He aint running off when we're in his pub.  Gotta come back...  _"In your own time old man.  I've got all night, tomorrow and the rest of my life for you."


----------



## doghead (Nov 10, 2012)

Axel said:


> "In your own time old man.  I've got all night, tomorrow and the rest of my life for you."




"Old man!" Kovic snorts as he turns and heads back to the bar, muttering something inaudible under his breath.

Some banging and clattering later, he returns with two bowls of stew which he places down in front of Sukri. That is quite a lot of stew. Sukri's eyes may have been bigger than his belly. Unless, of course, Sukri has a big belly.

That done, Kovic turns a drops a large coin purse in the table in directly front of Bayar. It lands with a _heavy_ thump.

"Its all there. I ain't touched a cent of it. Count it if you wish. As I said to last man who came asking, no one is try to swindle anyone. We are honest people here"' he says, glaring in Bayar's direction. "We just ain't seen nor heard from Henri in ages. I offered to give it back then, but your man wouldn't take it. Said he wanted to talk to his Lordship the Chancellor."


----------



## Axel (Nov 10, 2012)

*Bayar*

Bayar glances at the coin pouch, but leaves it where it fell. "Seein' as how his Lordship has much gold and less potions you must see why we're here. You're not that important. Tell us the story here. All of it." 

The former soldier sits up straighter, taking some of the menace out of his manner. Having got to the point he wanted - making the barman talk - he was happy to give him enough rope to hang himself. Glancing to the serving girl he gestures for more beer. "Help Korvic out here a little love. It's hard to tell a good story without a mug."


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 10, 2012)

Libros winces at the exchange between Bayar and the innkeeper. _And I thought I was bad with people_ he thinks to himself. He is still thinking how to smooth things over when the others chime in and calm things down a bit.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 10, 2012)

Sukri purses his lips, then grins, at Bayar's flat rejection of the gold. He takes a ceramic spoon from his belt and slurps at his first stew bowl. The meat head has some sense in that thick skull, he thought. 

"Good stew, sir."

He eyes Kovic for any "tells" as he begins his story.


----------



## doghead (Nov 10, 2012)

Axel said:


> Bayar glances at the coin pouch, but leaves it where it fell. "Seein' as how his Lordship has much gold and less potions you must see why we're here. You're not that important. Tell us the story here. All of it."




Kovic visibly restrains himself from spitting out whatever response it was that first came to mind. A sensible man then. As men of the world, the five characters all know that you step carefully around those in the service of powerful men - unless you have nothing to lose or are in the service of a more powerful man yourself.

Kovic clears his throat and then shrugs his shoulders.

"There ain't much to tell that I didn't already tell the last man. 'Cept that Henri still has been seen around here in the days between then and now. I would have headed out to his place myself except that this being harvest time an'all I can't leave the tavern. Henri's place is a solid days journey there an'nother back again. Henri usually comes in every week or so to help out around the place and pick up a few things. But he ain't been seen over a month now. 

"Laura", he says indicating the young women now holding fort at the bar having delivered Bayar his ale, "managed to convince Carl to let one of his boys take a couple of days off from harvesting an'go with her to the house a few weeks back. The woods are safe enough, but only a fool or a Ranger travels the wilds alone. But the house was empty. They left a note pinned to the door, but still we ain't heard anything since."

Kovic pauses for a minute. you can almost hear the gear of his mind turning.

"Seems to me you ought to head out there and have a look. I can provide you with provisions for the trip. Old Silo should be able to help you out with anything else you need." Kovic nods slowly. 

"Yeap. Seems to me that would be the best thing to do. It would be appreciated an' all round here. Henri has helped out most of us at one time or'nother."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 10, 2012)

Electric Wizard said:


> "Good stew, sir."




"eee awww" says Jan softly, mirth in his eyes.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 10, 2012)

Having cleared his bowl, Eban decides to speak before the rough Bayer  can anger the man any more.  "I agree, visiting the place ourselves  could do more than staying her and asking the same people the same  questions.  Before we go, a few more questions."

Pushing his  plate away, Eban continues, "Did he act strange the last time he was  here or say anything disturbing?  Does he have any enemies or people  that don't get along well with him?  Has he ever done this before?  And  lastly, has anything else strange or unfamiliar happened recently?   These type of things, if even remotely possible, may lead us to his  whereabouts."

Eban then offers one more question, asking, "And what type of wares would Old Silo be able to offer us?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


sorry if this has been posted somewhere, butt is it at the end of the day?


----------



## doghead (Nov 11, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> "Did he act strange the last time he was  here or say anything disturbing?  Does he have any enemies or people  that don't get along well with him?  Has he ever done this before?  And  lastly, has anything else strange or unfamiliar happened recently?   These type of things, if even remotely possible, may lead us to his  whereabouts."




Kovic scratches his head. "Henri can be a little odd. Most folk who live by themselves in the woods tend to be in my experience. But he is well enough liked around these parts. He helps people who need it without asking too much in return. Istevan doesn't care for him, but Istevan doesn't have a good word to say about anyone really."

Kovic shakes his head. "No one here would do him any harm." 

"Last year Henri was away for a bit. Visiting some old associate or some such. But he let us know before he left. Usually he comes into the village once a week or so. Sometimes he misses a week. But never been away this long before. Nor would he just disappear like that knowing we have us an order for some potions.

"As for strange, well, strange stories are thicker than smoke in most taverns. Let me see. Some months ago a skeleton was seen walking
near the village singing hymns out loud. A party of travellers was attacked by gnolls while traveling through the pass in the forest. The Feyfolk have returned to occupy Cad nac'Mordoic, and from there intend reclaiming the rest of the land. Goblins have infested an old abandoned mine in the Lonely Forest. There is a pack of dire wolves roaming the hills, the pets of an evil giant of sorts, and they do his bidding.

"Its all rubbish of course. Or mostly rubbish. Been to Cad nac'Mordoic. Nothing but a pile of stones now. 

"Most of the stories are just the result run ins with wild animals, sometimes bandits, or the occasional real monster, all blown out of proportion by people scared out of their wits, or looking to rustle up a free drink or two."



Fangor the Fierce said:


> Eban then offers one more question, asking, "And what type of wares would Old Silo be able to offer us?"




"Well, travelling clothes, blankets and the like if you need such. Flint and steel. That sort of thing."

Kovic stares off across the room for a moment. "We get some hunters and trappers stopping by to resupply here sometimes. So Silo usually keeps some of the more unusual items in stock. I always liked to keep a whetstone, a signalling horn and a couple of candles handy myself. Seem to recall Silo had a candle _helmet_ at one point, though I couldn't personally see the use in that.

"That been said, likely you will have to suffer no more than the hard floor  afore Henri's fireplace, and be back the next day. With a bit o'luck."

[sblock=OOC]At Silo's the PC's can get mundane travelling goods probably, wilderness and survival type goods possibly, the more unusual adventuring goods maybe. 

 [MENTION=3565]Scott[/MENTION] - Yes, its now after dark. Most of the villages have gone home, only a few remain at the tavern.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Nov 11, 2012)

*Bayar*

Bayar sits and thinks in silence for a moment.  _There's way too many problems he's banging on about.  Its gotta be simpler than that._

"Sounds like we've got a walk tomorrow then.  Keep your coins Korvic, for now."  Raising his voice a little to help it carry back to the bar he asks "Laura, is it?  Care to show us the way to Henri's place?  I'll make it my business to keep you safe."  He smiles reassuringly.

_Can't say the trip'll be any the worse for having a girl along with us.  _


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 11, 2012)

After hearing the grizzled barkeep, Jan moves off and starts playing his flute, a hauntingly soft piece at first, but if he gets any interest from the regulars he will play something more lively. All the while he searches his memory of ever hearing any thing like the goings on around town.

'singing skeleton': knowledge planes, religion
gnolls, goblins:  knowledge geography
fey folk:  knowledge nature

note: geography and netherworld are only two trained.
Netherworld roll is to see if anything ties in there.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 11, 2012)

Sukri dedicated himself to his supper when Kovic finished his tale. The stew wasn't bad, but it was blander than anything Sukri could find in his old city. But he preferred to travel on a tight stomach, and he made up for the last few days with gusto. He raised the bowl to his face, shoveling potato, turnips and meat into his mouth as soon as he'd swallowed a bite. He slurped the gravy from the bottom of the first bowl and let himself rest. He shot furtive glances around the room for a girl on whom Bayar hadn't stuck a claim, but gave up. 

Libros sat opposite him, taking dainty pokes at his stew. Sukri removed from his pocket a sketch of the emblem on the box and passed it to the sage.

"Pardon. Do you know this picture?" he asked.









*OOC:*


Do you allow untrained Knowledge skill checks?


----------



## doghead (Nov 12, 2012)

Axel said:


> "Sounds like we've got a walk tomorrow then.  Keep your coins Korvic, for now."  Raising his voice a little to help it carry back to the bar he asks "Laura, is it?  Care to show us the way to Henri's place?  I'll make it my business to keep you safe."  He smiles reassuringly.




Laura stops and looks first at Bayar, and then to Kovic. So do the rest of the villagers in the tavern.

"No," growls Kovic. "I won't allow it. 

"You," he adds turning to the those at the table with him, "might be the Chancellor's men, but you are still strangers to us."

Laura starts to says something but Kovic inturrupts.

"And I am pretty sure that your mother won't it either."

Kovic returns his attention to the party.

"Henri's place is a little out of the way. But you should have no difficulty finding it with some directions."


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 12, 2012)

"So exactly how do we get there my good man" says Libros. Although he is trying to be friendly, is speach actually comes out sounding slightly condescending.


----------



## doghead (Nov 12, 2012)

"Right, well, its easy enough if you take the road north ..."

Kovic proceeds to provide directions to the Henri's place, with a input from one or two others in the tavern as to landmarks to look out for, timings, etc. It seems straight forward enough; in essence, head north along the road until you get to the ruins of the guard tower, then follow the old track west. 

[sblock=OOC]Despite the temptation to test your characters' wilderness survival skills, I am not going to have the PC's get lost along the way. I want to keep this adventure simple and short.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 12, 2012)

Jan stops his singing abruptly, "Would Henri have gone to the ruined tower for any thing?"


----------



## doghead (Nov 13, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> Jan stops his singing abruptly, "Would Henri have gone to the ruined tower for any thing?"




Kovic shakes his head. "I can't see why. There is nothing there but a pile of stones these days. Travellers sometimes use it as a camp site. But no one lives there. No one has for as long as I can remember.

"Wouldn't be any reason for him to go that ways either."

One of the other villagers pipes up, an old man. "Road Wardens _used_ to use it. I remember them passing through the village as a kid. Big black horses they all seemed to have. An shiny breastplates, so as you would know who they were. That was back when they were pulling great chunks of rock out of the quarry for the city walls. Had wagons going to a fro every day, seemed like." The old man trails off for a moment, lost in thought.

"But the guard tower was near falling down then. Then the roof fell in, and they never bothered to rebuild. No real use for it suppose", he concludes.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 13, 2012)

"Oh, Ok." he picks  up the lively tune in hopes of getting the small crowd in good cheer.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 13, 2012)

Sukri felt settled enough to begin his second bowl of stew. He tossed his head to the old man who had told them about the guard tower.

"Many things can use a ruined tower, uncle," he said. "What should we watch for? Goblins, spiders...?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 13, 2012)

sense motive on 'uncle'


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 13, 2012)

Eban sits, not able to understand what the others are looking to an old man that apparently had something to say to them.  Sukri responds though, alerting Eban that the old man had spoken of a ruined tower.  Thinking on this, Eban pipes up, "Where does he get his components for his potions?"


----------



## doghead (Nov 14, 2012)

Electric Wizard said:


> "Many things can use a ruined tower, uncle," he said. "What should we watch for? Goblins, spiders...?"




"Goblins! Ain't seen any goblins around these parts for years. But spiders, yes, likely you will find plenty of spiders in there."

Kovic hauls his bulk to his feet. "Well, I'd better get back to work. We'll be closing soon. You'll find beds and bedding ready for you in back room. There's some breakfast included in the room cost as well. I'll have some food prepared for your trip tomorrow as well. I'm assuming that you'll want to be away early."

Assuming no-one contradicts him, Kovic sets about clearing the tables and setting the place straight. 



Scott DeWar said:


> sense motive on 'uncle'




He appears to be trying to help.



Fangor the Fierce said:


> ... Eban pipes up, "Where does he get his components for his potions?"




There is a moments pause in activity as people ponder this new request. Most just shrug. "From the forest?" suggests one. The old man adds, "Henri sometimes has Old Silo get him stuff from town. Perhaps he get his stuff from there." Sounds like they are trying to be helpful, but are mostly guessing.


----------



## Axel (Nov 14, 2012)

*Bayar*

Bayar had lapsed into silence after Korvic's outburst. He was pondering something, but couldn't put his finger on it.  _There's more here than it looks like.  Can't work it out though..._

As the innkeep began clearing up for the night shrugged and stood to go outside.  He checked on the wagon and oxen, before drawing his sword and beginning a series of exercises and maneuvers.  The familiar movements, the weight of the weapon and good honest exercise always helped to clear his mind from the intrigues and dilemmas that had confounded him from day one with the Chancellor.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 14, 2012)

Jan speaks as the bartender cleans up, "Master Korvic, I understand the need for you to get these potions found as they are a part or your regular commerce profit. We shall endeavor to do our best to return this source of income back to you."

With that, The mistral stands, stretches and heads to his room.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 14, 2012)

Sukri works at his second bowl of stew much slower than his first. Kovic sweeps the floor around him before finally retiring. Sukri has the common room to himself. He takes a final spoonful of the stew and ambles to the hearth. In the light of the embers, he retrieves the box and picks at it.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 14, 2012)

Libros has some ideas about what has happend but doesn't want to discuss them in from of strangers. So wishing everyone "Good night" he heads to bed.


----------



## doghead (Nov 14, 2012)

Electric Wizard said:


> Sukri works at his second bowl of stew much slower than his first. Kovic sweeps the floor around him before finally retiring. Sukri has the common room to himself. He takes a final spoonful of the stew and ambles to the hearth. In the light of the embers, he retrieves the box and picks at it.




A soft chime fills the air. It fills the room, but seems to have no point of origin. Sukri is not sure if he actually 'heard' the sound or if it occurred only in his head. There is no-one else in the room to ask.


----------



## doghead (Nov 15, 2012)

*Day Two*

The next day dawns, a little overcast, ideal for travelling. Kovic provides provisions for three days, four if you ration them. Jan* picks up a flask of alchemist's fire from Old Silo who has to be roused from his be to open up the store. He is not a morning person.

The morning passes uneventfully. Around noon you reach the ruins of the guard tower. It sits atop a small hill around which the road winds. The tower is partially obscured by young trees. The age of the trees, and the lack of undergrowth suggest the hill used to cleared giving the occupants a commanding view of the road. There is not much left of the place except the stone walls of the two story tower and guard house. The roof and all the timber fittings have long since rotted away. There are however, plenty of spiders.

The track to Henri's place is just beyond the guard tower. The rest of the day is spent walking through the woods. The track is overgrown, but easy enough to follow. It rises and falls with the hills. The woods are not particularly old nor threatening. Visibility is around thirty to fifty yards generally, although there is plenty of cover for any wishing to sneak or hide. 

A couple of hours before the sunset you reach the last landmark; a rocky ford across a small stream. Henri's place lies just ahead over the next rise. The track goes up and over, the stream goes around. By now those who are not used to travelling will be finding themselves rather foot sore and weary. But otherwise you seem to have made it so far with little worse than some blisters. 

[sblock=OOC *]Jan is the only one who intends purchasing anything as far as I know. If anyone else intends doing so, let me know.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Nov 15, 2012)

*Bayar*

Bayar had maintained a sullen silence all day.  He was still brooding over last night, convinced there was a missing piece of the puzzle.  _It doesn't make any sense.  Why would Korvic sell Henri's potions?  For profit, surely.  But why would Henri go to Korvic rather than sell direct?  And why would Korvic not care to find out the whole story?  His DAUGHTER went with a friend?  I wouldn't send my girl, if I had one out here...  The whole thing makes no sense..._

Looking up abruptly, he realised the others had stopped.  "What're we stopped for?  Isn't it just up 'n' over the hill?  You all afraid of getting your feet wet?  Hmmph!"  Bayar stalked on ahead into the lead, crossing the stream and following the track further up the hill.  _Bloody women.  Always a problem where they're involved.  Nelle wasn't even worth the knife fight, the ungrateful bitch..._


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 15, 2012)

Sukri unlaced his boots and cooled his feet in the water for a moment. He slung his boots around his neck and trudged uphill barefoot until he caught up to Bayar.

"We are no longer in the village," Sukri said in a low voice, "so I will tell you what I think. Henri is kidnapped. Someone who scares the villagers took him. This is why Kovic says 'I know nothing'. We must be more careful."

Surki slipped his boots back on and grinned, resting his thumb on his belt dagger.

"I will see what's ahead."


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 15, 2012)

As the party walks down the road, Libros takes the opportunity to have a quite word with Sukri "I have been thinking about that symbol you showed me. I don't know what it is but I think I have seen something like it in a book. For some reason, I find it very disturbing. Next time I am in the library, I try and find where I saw it."

When the party stops at the ford, Libros voices his theory as to what happened to Henri "My theory is that Henri was attacked when he was out hunting components. An animal perhaps or maybe a roving band of humanoids that the villagers don't know about."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 16, 2012)

Eban had taken the time that night to inspect his newfound item.  The thing reminded him of something that he heard about.  A Wayfinder, if he was correct.  From what he remembered, it was a compass of sorts, that had a little more ability to do something else, which he can't rightly remember.  Perhaps one of the others might know more about it, but he resists the urge to ask them for now.

When morning comes, he offers a brief prayer to Torag, calming his mind and clearing it of the prior days' events.  When finished, he stands, prepares his gear, and meets the others for their journey today.  Turning to Sukri, he says, "If the itching comes back, let me know."

He then takes the rear position as they walk, taking the time to inspect his wayfinder as it points out their direction with a needle.  Somehow, it retains its position, alerting Eban that it will help them should they become lost.  

When the ford appears, Bayer is the ever boastful one that throws caution to the wind.  "There is already one missing person form this place.  Don't make it too easy to make it two..."

As if sensing something in the air, the wind picks up around Eban, causing his coat to flap in the wind.  Looking to the others, Eban knows that this is the type of mishap that usually surrounds him.  It had been a good day yesterday, not having too many notable occurrences.  Hopefully, nothing more drastic would present itself.  He has no explanation that he can offer the others, so he trudges on, looking to the horizon for answers...

With only his dagger and spell component pouch to protect him, he hopes the others can take care of themselves, should the need arise.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 16, 2012)

The flask is put in Jan's pack, with no extra bulk added to it. He rejoins the party and they travel to Henri's place, the bartender's refusal to send his daughter haunting the back of his mind. When they get to the ruined tower, he asks the nagging question.
"Why didn't he want his daughter to go with us?"

If they stop for a breather at the tower, he pokes around to see what he might find compared to what he may know.


----------



## doghead (Nov 16, 2012)

*Day Two*

Sukri moves over the rise. Down a gentle slope on the other side the trail breaks into a clearing. It is about 100 yards across, and close enough to circular as makes no difference. Roughly in the centre of the clearing is a two storey wooden house surrounded by a rickety wooden fence. The purpose of the fence is unclear. There are too many large gaps in it to keep out small animals, and it is looks too insubstantial to stop larger animals. Enclosed within the fence is what appears to be a simple garden. Across the far right side of the clearing there is a small stream, more than likely the same one you crossed just recently.

The clearing is quiet. There is no one around except for the five of you converging upon the house. The house appears unoccupied. There is no smoke coming from the chimney. No greeting or challenge issues from within. The front door, however, is open.

[sblock=OOC]Scott, I will get back to you on the guard house and tower when I get a bit more time.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 16, 2012)

"Why would anyone leave a door open when they go out?" Libros says, thinking allowed. "Because they don't intend to be long. Which means that whatever happened to him, happened near the house. That's assuming he is not still here of course."  Libros is just about to hail the house when it occurs to him that someone, or something, may have moved in that isn't friendly. "Guys. Do you think something other than Henri is in there." he says.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 16, 2012)

Sukri, with his lopsided grin, bobs his head at Libros assessment and pokes around the clearing, looking for any remaining signs of struggle, before peering into the open door.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 16, 2012)

_For this, silence is golden_ , thinks Jan to himself. He exorcises this by moving as stealthily as possible.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 16, 2012)

Eban too moves off towards the gardens.  He waves his hand as he takes stock of what the garden holds, wondering if any of it would be worth taking or a trap in itself.  (Casting Detect Poison on the garden)

As he looks about, the absence of sound is calming, for he has become used to this life of his.  Yet, his other senses seem to be honing themselves to make up for his lack of hearing, as he attempts to peer into the nearby edge of trees or bushes, looking for anyone or anything that would be taking note of their arrival.


----------



## doghead (Nov 17, 2012)

*Day Two*

The front door is barely hanging on by its hinges and the lock has been splintered. This is apparent to anyone inspecting the house from closer up. Light shines through the windows in the home and all is quiet.

Ebon detects no poisons in the garden. He does find a chicken coop. There are no chickens in it nor in the garden. But there are quite a lot of feathers on the ground.

Sukri spots something in the woods. Eban also sees something. No one else does.

[sblock=OOC Sukri and Eban]About 20 yards into the trees on the other side of the stream (diagonally opposite from where you entered the clearing) you see a humaniod figure retreating deeper into the forest. It is about the size of an adult male. You only get a couple of glimpses between the trees and undergrowth before it disappears. It is about 40 yards from Sukri, and about 50 from Eban.[/sblock]


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 17, 2012)

Sukri draws his dagger and tosses a pebble at Eban that bounces off his boot.

"Man in the woods," he mouths, pointing to where the figure vanished. "Tell others."

Sukri swallows as he sets off after his quarry, wishing he were dashing through a back alley or along a rooftop instead of hurtling through untamed forest.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 18, 2012)

Eban quickly calls out to the others in a hushed whisper.  "There is a person retreating into the woods.  We must move swiftly if he want to catch up..."

Eban points into the direction of the figure he spotted.  Thinking that there is more to this than meets the eye, Eban wonders if the figure intentionally wants the group to lay chase to him,is frightened of the group, or something else... (Sense Motive if possible)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 18, 2012)

Jan looks to the others and wonders if he should stay at the house, but hidden. he slips inside as unseen as possible and finds a dark corner with his short bow at the ready for whoever walks in.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 18, 2012)

Libros follows the others has they head towards the figure. As he half expects an ambush, he goes cautiously carefully looking all round he he goes. However, as this is the first time he has been out of the city he can't really tell the woods for the trees.


----------



## Axel (Nov 18, 2012)

*Bayar*

Bayar had stood at the crest of the approach hill, watching the others scurrying hither and tither.  Such work was not really his style - he would far have preferred to march up the path and kick in the door. Still, it was being done, and not too inefficiently.

On hearing word of a humanoid in the woods, Bayar is surprised.  He says nothing but unlimbers his shield from his back and begins to stride toward the house.  _I am too slow to give chase.  Besides, if he doesn't want to get caught he won't be...just let them run around like children._

Standing on a small porch in front of the door, Bayar is struck by the violence of the entry.  _Not entirely what I was thinking...someone didn't like Henri much._ 

Reaching out a hand for the door, he calls "Hail the house.  I am coming in."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 19, 2012)

lugocottewd said:


> I have the silver subscription.



spam reported


----------



## doghead (Nov 19, 2012)

*Day Two*

Taking a deep breath, Sukri sets off into the woods in the direction of the mystery figure. He covers the first 30 yards easily enough, but going is slower once he gets in among the trees and undergrowth. Still it is enough and about 20 yards into the forest Sukri catches a couple of glimpses of his target retreating deeper into.

[sblock=OOC]Assuming hurtling = run x3 for Sukri. This will take Sukri to 30 yards into the forest (60 yards*1/2). Technically you cannot Run through forest (hampered movement), but I will all it with a DEX check (DC10) or end up eating dirt. Which Sukri makes.[/sblock]

Unable to see anyone in the forest (except the rapidly disappearing Sukri) Eban is unable to make any meaning full assessment of the mystery figure's motive.

Jan, already at the fence, crosses the garden and slips through the front door and into a large open room that takes up most of the ground floor. To his left there are stairs going up. To his right there is a hearth and small oven. Inside all is still. The house, in as much of it as he can see, appears empty. But trashed.

Libros moves cautiously towards the edge of the forest. He is uncomfortably aware that after Sukri, he is the front line.

Bayar, reading his shield, strides down into the clearing and towards the house. He gets as far as the front fence.

With a snarl a hunched figure erupts from hiding and crashes into Sukri. For the River Rat the moment is a chaotic mix of fur, leather armour, a  muzzle full of sharp teeth, a glint of steel, foul breath and the cold hard bite of an axe. Then pain.

[sblock=OOC]Sukri suffers 6 HP damage.
New round. Roll initiative.
Notes: 
1. Movement in Forests is at 1/2 normal rate. Characters can Runx3, but require a DC10 DEX check to remain on their feet. 
2. Visibility is 50 yards max. To spot characters not hiding (ie running, fighting, dancing) DC10 @ 20 yards, DC15 @ 30 yards, DC25@ 40 yards.
3. Sukri is 20 yards into the woods. All those outside of the house see or hear enough to know what has happened to Sukri. Distance from the edge of the clearing:
a. Libros 0 yards. Can see Sukri
b. Eban 20 yards. Can see Sukri
c. Bayer 30 yards. Can see Sukri
d. Jan 40 yards. Inside house[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Nov 19, 2012)

*Bayar*

A sudden blur of movement and a spurt of sound cause Bayar to whirl around, crouching on the balls of his feet.  "You there, in the forest!  Stand aside!" he bellows, beginning to trot towards the...thing...entangled with Sukri.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
AC: 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 touch) 
HP: 12/12
CMB: +4 CMD: 15 
Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +1
Perception: +1
Initiative: +4

Left Hand: Heavy wooden shield (+2AC) 
Right Hand:  Fist/Gauntlet Att: +4; Dam: 1d4 + 3 (non-lethal), Crit: 20/x2, Type:B
Current Conditions in Effect: none

[/sblock]


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 19, 2012)

Sukri gasps a curse as he staggers away. Painful jolts follow every breath. His abdomen is slick with blood. The brush hinders any retreat. Shaking, he faces his attacker and stands his ground.

"I'll gut you like a pig!" Sukri cries in his mother tongue, bracing himself for the moment to strike.









*OOC:*


Fighting defensively as a full-round action (+2 AC, -4 to attacks)







*Mini Stats*
[sblock]AC 16 (12 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP 4/10
CMB +1. CMD 14.
Fort +1, Ref +5, Will +1
Perception +5
Initiative +3
Dagger. +3 attack, 1d4+2 damage. Crit 19-20/x2[/sblock]

_OH GOD WHY??? @ Dice rolls_


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 19, 2012)

Libros is shocked by the violence of the attack on Sukri but doesn't let that stop him from evaluating his options. Unfortunately he has very few. The thing is so close to Sukri that any spell he might use will also effect him; likewise his crossbow. That leaves a dagger attack and things are not that desperate; yet. He could use his sleep spell but he is more likely to catch Sukri than the attacker.

Libros finally decides that discretion is the better part of valour he adopts a await and see policy. First off he starts to taunt the creature by shouting in both Giant and common "Hi Frogface. Your a dirty [censored] and your mothers a [censored]." He prepares to cast a sleep spell and run away, once he can be sure in won't catch Sukri in the effect.

[sblock=Action]Ready action when creature moves more than 10' from Sukri or Sukri is down: cast sleep on creature and run towards house.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Libros*
AC: 12 (10 Flatfooted, 12 Touch
HP: 9/9
CMB: -1.0 CMD: 11.0
Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +8
Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow, Light
Att: +2; Dam: 1d8, Crit: 19-20x2, Type: P
Current Conditions in Effect: none
[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Nov 21, 2012)

*Day Two*

*Round One*

Bayer hefts his shield and, with a challenging roar, sets off at a trot across the clearing towards Sukri and his attacker. 

Libros shift his weight from one foot to another. Having made his decision, there is little he can do but wait and see how things play out.

Sukri gathers himself and shifts into a fighting stance. Somehow he has managed to do so before his attacker, who seems to have been put off from the yelling and shouting from the clearing. Unfortunately, the rogue is unable to take advantage of re-taking the initiative; his strike is more of a wild swing, cutting nothing but air.

The furry dog-faced man snarls at Sukri, hefts his axe, turns and runs. Sukri is unable to take any effective advantage of the opportunity, once again cutting nothing but air.

The furry dog-faced man only makes it only a few strides before being struck by Libros' spell. Like a puppet whose strings have been cut, he crashes heavily to the ground, where he remains motionless.

As Jan's eyes adjust to the gloom in the house it looks increasingly like the place has been ransacked. Furniture and clothing lies scattered around the room. Plates, jars, and bowls litter the floor, many of them broken. Opposite the front door, half hidden under a rug tossed up against the wall there is a gaping hole in the floor. Across the room there is another small room and a set of stairs leading up to the second floor.

Eban sets off across the clearing towards his wounded companion.

[sblock=OOC]I knew Libros' spell was going to throw a spanner in the works as soon as I read his post. First my furry dog-faced men blow their cover, then they leave behind one of their number. Not a good performance.

  [MENTION=93196]Axel[/MENTION] I was using the standard Movement restrictions from the Pathfinder rules. So Forest = Move*1/2. As for rule that you can't run or charge in Hampered terrain, I tend to be fairly relaxed on that one - allowing running with some form of DEX check, and charging unless the terrain is exceptionally broken or difficult.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 21, 2012)

Libros face changes to a broad grin as he sees his spell work and he says "It'll only sleep for a minute, so we had better decide what to do with it quickly."


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 21, 2012)

Sukri gives a relieved whoop when he realizes his enemy is out cold.

"Libros, thank you," he gasps as he edges towards the unconscious beast man.

He stands above the thing, clutching his dagger and eyeing the trees and brush for any sign of reinforcements.

"We should tie him before he wakes. Take him to the cabin, make him talk."

He spits on the beast man. He'd love to step on its face, too, but fears he will stir it.

*Action*[sblock]Checking if the coast is clear. If anything else rears its ugly head, I throw the dagger and draw my rapier.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 21, 2012)

Eban waits, peering around the area with his eyes, dagger still sheathed  (he would not draw it last round). Seeing the foe downed quickly is a  good thing, but perhaps he is not alone.  He had moved closer to the fray, knowing that Sukri would need help, and was prepared to do what he could. 

As he sees the chance to do something, he moves to Sukri even more, hoping to either heal the ally or help defend against the attacker that is now slumbering on the ground.  His hands move deftly, and no sounds escapes his lips as a warm glow is placed upon Sukri, his wounds slowly healing themselves.  "Take note.  Strength in numbers, but easier to die alone..."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 22, 2012)

Jan listens intently while drawing his long sword as quietly as possible.









*OOC:*


man, I am really *bleep* tired of these *bleep* *bleep* *bleep* bad rolls!!!


----------



## Axel (Nov 23, 2012)

*Bayar*

Slowed by his armour and gear, Bayar arrives last, slightly out of breath.  Noting that Eban had already seen to Sukri's wounds he nods to the pair.  "Good work.  Keep an eye out while I secure this creature.  I will be surprised if it was alone."

Kneeling beside the dog faced animal Bayar draws his knife and slashes it's belt.  Unstrapping his shield, Bayar removes the belt and uses it to tie the creature's hands behind it's back.  Checking for a tight fit he stands, gathering his shield again.  "Ready?  I'll wake it."  With that, he aims a solid kick into the dog-thing's ribs.


----------



## doghead (Nov 23, 2012)

*Day Two*

For a brief moment Sukri locks gazes with the furry dog faced man last seen disappearing into the woods. Then it turns and retreats out of sight into the forest. Its well out of throwing range, and shows no sign of returning. 

Eban reaches his wounded companion and delivers his healing gift. He can see nothing in the direction that Sukri indicates.

Libros keeps a mental count of the amount of time passed since casting the spell. 

Bayar arrives a little after Eban. He immediately sets about securing the captive. Besides the fallen creature is a battle-axe, without ornamentation, but with a well honed bloody blade.

Jan switches from bow to sword. The house remains quiet.

Between watching the forest and Bayar, Eban and Sukri notice a patch of flattened ground half a dozen long strides from where Sukri was attacked. It is located behind a small rocky outcrop which provides good concealment from anyone in the clearing. The ground is deeply scored in a couple of places. There is a blacked tin kettle sitting on a stone. Wrapped loosely in a cloak there is a longbow and quiver.

The captive appears to be waking as Bayar finishes testing the bindings. A good kick to the ribs is the only way to be really sure, however.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 23, 2012)

Sukri responds to Eban's advice with a grimace. His adrenaline is waning, and he realizes how rash - no - stupid charging into the forest after the strange figure was. He spies the flash of his quarry's eyes as it vanishes into the distant trees.

"Your pig-ass friend left you," he says, wiping his boot on the snoring beast man as Bayar restrains him.

He notices the ambush spot and is intrigued, especially by the bow and arrows. But he decides he is even more interested in helping Bayar scare this monster out of its feeble mind. He steps beside Bayar, furrows his eyebrows and begins picking his teeth with his dagger.

*Action*
[sblock]Aiding Bayar in the inevitable intimidation check.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Nov 23, 2012)

*Bayar*

Bayar fixes the creature with a stare and speaks to it in Common after sticking the boot in.  "You'll be understanding me then.  Even if you don't get the words."  

Resting a hand in an unsubtle way on the hilt of his curved knife he continues.  "Why here?  And where's my potion master?"

[sblock=ooc]
Figure an intimidate roll can't hurt.  Forget if it's an opposed DC or a target DC...no time to check tonight.

Sukri's aid makes it an 18.
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 23, 2012)

For some reason people just don't find Libros scary, even though they should. So he says out of the way, while the others interrogate the dog-face. Though he is ready to step in and interpret if the thing doesn't understand common, he very much doubts they will have a common language.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 23, 2012)

Jan exits the house quickly to join his companions. [full round move to join others]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 24, 2012)

Eban notes the look in Sukri's eye and nods.  Keeping an eye out, since he can't rightly listen to anything out here, he allows Bayer to take the attacked into custody of sorts.  Sukri and Eban move around, finding what seems to be a campsite of sorts.  Small enough for this guy, maybe one more.  

"There's a campsite here.  Doesn't look like there's any more besides him.  Let's call in for the reinforcements to help make him talk."  All this is said loud enough from behind the rock cover, as he winks at Sukri.  Then, making a gesture and tossing a bit of wool from his ouch into the air, the sound of 'reinforcements' greets them from even further into the woods, coming their way.  Eban knows there aren't reinforcements, but the captive won't.  (Ghost Sound, 30' into woods, heading their way, enough sound for 4 humans, DC14 Will Save to disbelieve.  Intimidate Aid Another)

At the same time, Eban allows his haunting aura that always surrounds him to take a little effect on the now secured enemy.  A feeling of misfortune floats above him, waiting for the chance to descend onto him full force.  (Misfortune Aura on the captive, re-roll next D20 roll that is 12 or higher.  Must take second result, even if its higher...)

He then moves to the wrapped longbow and quiver, looking around for anything else worth investigating or making use of.  (Detect Poison on the items, then inspect them if enough time."


----------



## doghead (Nov 25, 2012)

*Day Two*

It takes a little time and cumulative encouragement, but eventually the dog-faced creature starts to talk. By this time Jan has joined his companions. 

The furry dog-faced man understands common, and speaks it of a sorts. After some to-ing and fro-ing, it becomes apparent that the dog-faced men are also looking for the inhabitant of the house. They have been watching the house for a while. And by they, he means a number greater than just the two you have seen. Six in fact, if your captive is to be believed, and two dogs. 

"Pack come for me. Soon. In darkness." It twists it's head to look up at the sky to emphasise the point. You have about 4 hours before its fully dark.

"When you not see. Helpless. Like pups. We see you. Smell you. Kill you easy if want to. Crunch yummy bones for marrow maybe."

"But you go away. Let me go. I tell leader you not spirit man. Maybe not hunt you. Not want you."

Eban a Sukri find little else of interest around the 'campsite' apart from a leather wallet with some dried meat and a couple of bone dice. There is no evidence of poison. All the items found appear to be functional but mundane. The area has been well tramped down making it hard to assess the whether there were more than the two creatures you have already seen using it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 25, 2012)

Jan looks the dog-creature over to asses what he may be.

Knowledge (Geography): +7


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 26, 2012)

cclayton9 said:


> However it is a little light yet to get the system totally up and running




reported


----------



## Axel (Nov 26, 2012)

*Bayar*

Bayar steps aside from the dog creature and gestures for his companions to follow.  "I think we can take six of these creatures, if they're no tougher than this...example" He gestures to the restrained dog faced creature.

"If we can funnel them so I can fight two or three at a time we might be able to take more prisoners too.  The first rule of battles is to choose the battleground, after all."  Bayar smiles arrogantly at his own wisdom.  "Still, we are by ourselves here.  And I do not trust a talking animal.  If we can search the house and camp away from it before dark I will feel better.  Jan, what does it look like in there?"


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 26, 2012)

Sukri shudders at the notion of six of axe-wielding freaks going for his marrow.

"They hit hard," he says, turning to the fighter. "You are right, Bayar, we need to fight few at a time. But maybe the house is the best for - what do you say - defense? In the trees, they can hide and attack. But in the house, we can close the windows, make them come through the door. What do you think?"


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 26, 2012)

Libros reviews what he has read about strategy before saying "I agree with Sukri. The house is the most defensible place. there again, we can't neglect them breaking the windows."


----------



## Axel (Nov 26, 2012)

*Bayar*

Bayar smiles arrogantly again, pleased at an opportunity to demonstrate he wasn't just along as the hired muscle.

"The house be obvious, yeah?  We're five against six or more, so we should be smart.  The animals will head for the house I reckon."  Glancing around the group he is further pleased to see a number of bows.  "If we setup with a good view we can shoot 'em like poachers in the Emperor's own forest.  Y'gotta be smart about it though.  Light a fire inside.  Leave a lantern on too, just so it looks like we're staying inside.  Any of the mongrels that survive will put their tails down and run, like as not."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 26, 2012)

Eban kneels to the creature, asking, "What do you want with the spirit man?"

He awaits a reply before addressing the others and their intent on fighting.

"Good plan, but like this one said, they see in the dark with no problems.  They can also smell us out, and will undoubtedly know where we are out there.  You think they would not survey the area, make sure there is nothing amiss?  Strategy is best laid out once we know what we have.  Let's make sure this one can't hear our plans, just in case and come up with a plan."

Eban then surveys the house as well as the surroundings of the house.  He looks for anything useful in a siege as well as anything that might have been missed from earlier inspection by the others.  Hopefully they can defend it without too much bloodspill if it came to that.

Once he feels they are in a location that the dog-faced attacker can't hear them, he begins.  "Best to stay here, in the house or on the roof.  If they come through the door, then we can flank them and bring them down quickly if possible.  If Libros has more of those charms to put them to slumber, then we use that as well from the windows to the next group coming in.  We also can't leave out the dogs.  They can sniff us out if trained to do so, as well as these dog-faced foes.  Six foes and two dogs against the five of us.  This is going to be tough, but perhaps we don't need to fight.."


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 26, 2012)

"I fight best when they have their backs to me," Sukri says. "I will stand by the door."

He breaks away from the circle and begins searching the house. He is most interested in uncovering clues about the potion maker's disappearance or finding any valuables.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 26, 2012)

Jan tells of what he found at the house.



> As Jan's eyes adjust to the gloom in the house it looks increasingly like the place has been ransacked. Furniture and clothing lies scattered around the room. Plates, jars, and bowls litter the floor, many of them broken. Opposite the front door, half hidden under a rug tossed up against the wall there is a gaping hole in the floor. Across the room there is another small room and a set of stairs leading up to the second floor.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 26, 2012)

Jan tells of what he found at the house.



> As Jan's eyes adjust to the gloom in the house it looks increasingly like the place has been ransacked. Furniture and clothing lies scattered around the room. Plates, jars, and bowls litter the floor, many of them broken. Opposite the front door, half hidden under a rug tossed up against the wall there is a gaping hole in the floor. Across the room there is another small room and a set of stairs leading up to the second floor.


----------



## doghead (Nov 28, 2012)

*Day Two*

Jan quickly confirms that the creature is a gnoll. Gnolls live in tribes in the mountains, and traditionally have little interaction with humans. The last big war-pack incursion was several decades ago. The gnolls were savagely beaten and the remnants fled back into the mountains. Since then little has bee seen or heard of gnolls to the best of Jan's knowledge. 



Fangor the Fierce said:


> Eban kneels to the creature, asking, "What do you want with the spirit man?"




The captive gnoll stares sullenly at Eban before answering. "Spirit man know where ..." he struggles a moment for the right word, "runaway pack are. Traitor pack."

The small clearing around the house is fairly empty. Down by the stream there is a small open fireplace with a couple of logs around it. Behind the house there is a swing covered in moss. Surrounding the clearing is forest. The ground rises gradually from stream. There are a few rocky outcrops around the edges like the one that the gnolls were hiding behind while they kept watch on the house. Obscured in the fringes of the trees on the opposite side of the clearing to the stream there is the ruin of a small stable. It obviously has not been used in many years and is now little more than a empty shell.

The house consists of three floors, the lower level is constructed in stone with a timber upper floor. Inside, the ground floor consists of the kitchen and living area, along with a small study. Upstairs consists of a number of bedrooms and a small bathroom. Downstairs is a reasonably sizeable cool stone basement. Heavy shelves line the walls and a heavy stone bench occupies and sizeable fire-pit occupy the centre of the room. Some of the contents of the shelves lies broken on the floor, but it seems some restraint has been shown in this room.

Throughout the house doors have been forced open, windows broken and the rooms ransacked. Shelves have been swept clean, draws and wardrobes emptied, furniture overturned. Books, most of them scholarly, lie strewn across the floor. From the wreckage, it appears that Henri lives a fairly modest but comfortable life. It is also fairly obvious that a fair bit has been taken, especially food.

[sblock=OOC]Good to be back. Hopefully this covers all the bases.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 28, 2012)

Eban raises his eyebrow at this, then asks more questions, as perhaps a fight was not needed.  "Who did this to this house?  Were you and your friends looking for something?  Who are the traitors and what was their crime?  Why would the spirit man know of this pack and why would he tell you where they are?"

Hopefully with the right questions, they could avoid more bloodshed...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 29, 2012)

"you are a gnoll, your kind was beaten back to the mountains, why are you trying to return? The traitors, why do you seek them?: asks Jan in continued rapid fire, trying to throw the creature off to give away too much information.


----------



## Axel (Nov 29, 2012)

*Bayar*

Annoyed that nobody liked his idea, Bayar kicks the gnoll in the ribs again.  Hard.  Scowling at the creature he growls "Well then?  What's a man got to do with your filthy lot?  If your kind has wrecked his house there's going to be hell to pay."  He concludes by running a finger across his neck.

[sblock=ooc]
Figure you can't intimidate a bound captive enough.  Someone tell me if Bayar gets too confronting and I'll tone it down.
[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Nov 29, 2012)

*Day Two*



Fangor the Fierce said:


> "Who did this to this house?  Were you and your friends looking for something?  Who are the traitors and what was their crime?  Why would the spirit man know of this pack and why would he tell you where they are?"






Scott DeWar said:


> "you are a gnoll, your kind was beaten back to the mountains, why are you trying to return? The traitors, why do you seek them?: asks Jan in continued rapid fire, trying to throw the creature off to give away too much information.




Unfortunately, the barrage of questions only serves to overwhelm the gnoll's limited ability with the language and it is a while before the confusion is sorted out and any information obtained. 

The gnoll admits that his pack searched the house, but other than Henri, they were not looking for anything in particular. He explains that the gnolls that they are searching for fled the main tribe some years ago. It was an act of defiance that the gnolls considered treachery. Worse, they took with them the tribe's beast-speaker. In the years since, the tribe number one dog has been sending out hunting packs to search for the runaways. The runaway dogs must return and submit to the number one dog. That is the tribe number one dog's order. 

A few weeks ago this hunting pack ran across a trapper who greeted them is gnoll speak. Then he tried to run away. The pack captured him and asked him questions. The said he knew other gnolls in the mountains and promised to take the pack there. They followed the trapper for many days. The pack number one dog got angry. Then the trapper tried to run away and died.

Then pack went to camp of humans near here and pack number one dog spoke to number one human at the camp. The pack number one dog says spirit-man knows where runaway dogs are hiding. So hunting pack came here, to find spirt-man.

With that the gnoll clams up and becomes uncooperative. He answers further questioning with snarls or threats. Further efforts to intimidate him seem to be ineffective.  By now the afternoon gloom is settling in. Soon it will be threatening to slide into twilight.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 29, 2012)

despite the stubbornness of the gnoll, Jan asks, "Wait, did you say your number 1 dog spoke to the number 1 human?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 29, 2012)

Bayar's threats to the gnoll seem to be working against them.  Even with that, Eban still thinks that perhaps this confrontation can be salvaged.  "If you help us find the spirit man, then he can help you find your traitors. Perhaps the traitors heard of this man being sought out to turn them in and took him as prisoner.  No matter, for all I know is that you have the ability to track with the dogs you keep, and we have need of this spirit man.  Remember, you attacked our own first.  Even with that, you are alive and unharmed."

With that last statement, Eban looks to Bayar, adding, "And you will remain unharmed. We are not outlaws or thugs, and are here on our own orders. If this pack is out there, then you would capture them easier with out help.  You saw how easily we were able to bring you down without need of weapons.  Imagine what we can do to the whole pack you are tracking?"

Eban leaves the last question as enticement to the gnoll, hoping that it would better serve to work together than have to deal with these gnolls as well as another pack out there nearby.  Having dogs to track down their own quarry would help as well...


----------



## doghead (Nov 30, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> despite the stubbornness of the gnoll, Jan asks, "Wait, did you say your number 1 dog spoke to the number 1 human?"




It takes some encouragement even to get the gnoll to confirm what it said previously. The cannot, as it claims not to have been present, or will not, as well may be the case, tell you what was said at the meeting. 



Fangor the Fierce said:


> Bayar's threats to the gnoll seem to be working against them.  Even with that, Eban still thinks that perhaps this confrontation can be salvaged.  "If you help us find the spirit man, then he can help you find your traitors. Perhaps the traitors heard of this man being sought out to turn them in and took him as prisoner.  No matter, for all I know is that you have the ability to track with the dogs you keep, and we have need of this spirit man.  Remember, you attacked our own first.  Even with that, you are alive and unharmed."




The gnoll listens to Eban in silence. All he will say is, "You speak words to number one pack dog. He here soon."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 30, 2012)

Knowledge check to form a 'peace council' with the gnolls?


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 30, 2012)

Libros listens to the questions without speaking, although his thoughts are racing. He finally concludes that he is not knowledgeable in the ways of the world to know if they can trust the dogs or not. After he few moments thought he outlines his concerns "So first off, can we trust the Gnolls to negotiate in good faith and keep to the agreement? Secondly, What happens if Henri doesn't want to help these Gnolls?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 30, 2012)

"good questions . . . . ." 
[knowledge :? are the dogs trustworthy?]








*OOC:*


just read the ooc







. . . . .

[sblock=for me from Doghead]
moving knowledge to here

The tales and legends are full stories of gnolls terrorising the peasants, looting and burning villages, robbing travellers and kidnapping fair maidens; at least until the noble hero of the story came along and vanquished them. Gnolls are used by parents to scare wayward children into obedience. Gnolls are the perfect adversary archetype. Gnolls are savages, fierce fighters of bestial appearance. They are made for the role, no?

Once, gnolls were found across much of the land. Many wars and conflicts were fought between men and gnolls. Mostly mankind was victorious and slowly the gnolls were driven back until the survived only in the mountains that dominate the centre of the land. So it has been for the last few centuries. On occasion, the gnolls have come out of the mountains and waged war on mankind. The guard tower that the party passed on the road was likely as not built during such a conflict in order to protect the boarders and the roads.

There are a few counterpoints to this picture. These stories are less common. There is the legend of the tribe of gnolls that sheltered the children of the Lord Fayr and guided them across the mountains to safety after he was betrayed and overthrown. Lord Fayr is famous for having established peace 'between all of the beasts and man'. The tale of Lord Fayr is a favourite of the romantics, and the notion of peace between man and beast is usually interpreted as just allegory. But just as allegory can be used to illuminate truth, truth can also be hidden in allegory. Then there is Borse, the stout, loyal companion of the gallant knight-errant Sir Hodenfeld. Most tales describe Borse as a 'dog ugly fur clad warrior from the northern lands'. But some versions of the story, less common, describe his as a 'dog-warrior from the northern mountains'. In other words, a gnoll.

So, in all, gnolls may be more than simple savages. But choose your friends carefully perhaps. [/sblock]

to the gnoll: I agree on the promise of no harm to you.

to party: I remember accounts of the past that give reason for a peaceful council between us and the alpha gnoll. let him stand un bound if you remember the time when the children of Lord Fayr who were sheltered and safely lead accross the mountains. that being just the first"

Jan gives an oratory of the following events:

"There is the legend of the tribe of gnolls that sheltered the children of the Lord Fayr and guided them across the mountains to safety after he was betrayed and overthrown. Lord Fayr is famous for having established peace 'between all of the beasts and man'. The tale of Lord Fayr is a favourite of the romantics, and the notion of peace between man and beast is usually interpreted as just allegory. But just as allegory can be used to illuminate truth, truth can also be hidden in allegory. Then there is Borse, the stout, loyal companion of the gallant knight-errant Sir Hodenfeld. Most tales describe Borse as a 'dog ugly fur clad warrior from the northern lands'. But some versions of the story, less common, describe his as a 'dog-warrior from the northern mountains'. In other words, a gnoll."


----------



## Axel (Dec 1, 2012)

*Bayar*

Bayar rounds on the rest of the group by the gnoll with an expression of incredulity.  "Lost packs?  I ain't wasting my time looking for a bunch of bloody lost dogs..."

Shaking his head he leaves the group to sort things out for themselves, heading for the house.  _Promising to free the prisoner on his good behaviour...helping it on some quest that will take years for useless information.  What sort of useless children are these people???_

Kicking at the front door of the house open with his boot, Bayar raises his eyebrows at the destruction and chaos.  "Sukri, you in here somewhere?"

[sblock=ooc]
Heading out for a field trip for a week Monday morning.  Uncertain internet access.  Don't wait for me if I don't update.
[/sblock]


----------



## Electric Wizard (Dec 8, 2012)

Sukri emerges from the cellar with a disappointed grimace. He always hated returning from a search empty-handed. The dog men must have made off with everything worth carrying.

"I'm here," he calls to Bayar. "They did take everything. Not even a smoke stick is left."

He is more than willing to take his frustration out on their captive. But he pauses at the cabin doorway when he realizes the interrogation's tone had changed during his search. Jen was regaling the beast with his warm, storytelling voice. He does not catch every word, but Sukri grins as he imagines what the troubadour could have said to the freak. He edges towards the circle.

"If we will free him," he says to Eban, not wanting to interrupt Jen's silver tongue, "we should ask his friends for what they took from the house."


----------



## Axel (Dec 9, 2012)

Bayar looks questioningly at Sukri.   "Why should we care what happens with Henri's stuff?  I just want the Chancellor's potions and he can go back to his whole stinking life.  That old barman knew more than he was letting on, I tell you.  There's really nothing left behind?  Notes?  An order book?  His workbench?  Strange...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 9, 2012)

Jan: " does seen quite odd for those to be missing . . . . ."


----------



## doghead (Dec 10, 2012)

From outside the house comes a shout of greeting in the local Hessian tongue. 

"Hello there and good evening! I was wondering if the master of the house be around!" 

Standing at the south edge of the clearing is a single figure wrapped in furs. He chews on the stem of an unlit pipe and carries a heavy crossbow loosely cradled in his arms. Beside the man stands a mule, heavily loaded.

The man repeats his greeeting in common.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


*facepalm* OH great, just what we *DON'T* need. a visitor in the middle of an interrogation.


----------



## Axel (Dec 10, 2012)

Turning from his chat with Sukri without an answer Bayar strides toward the front door of the house as he hears the hail.  "Hail, stranger.  If  the master be around, he be around unknown to us," he shouts back from the porch.  Noticing the stranger is armed he hesitates.  The group is scattered, just like last time they were attacked.  "Step closer to the house, that we might talk without shouting.  What shall we call you, stranger in the woods?"


----------



## doghead (Dec 10, 2012)

The man takes a few steps forward, bringing him out of the trees and into the clearing proper. But he remains much closer to the woods than he does to the house.

"Walter. You can call me Walter."

Walter pauses for a moment, as if to give the rest of what Bayar had to say some consideration.

"So", he adds eventually, "Would you happen to know when the master of the house will be back? I was hoping to have a word before heading back into the village. I've got some furs that he might like. And I thought perhaps I might be able to pick up a little tobacco for me pipe."


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 10, 2012)

Libros is still pondering the implications of the missing notes and order books when the stranger hails. 

Moving nearer to the others and concentrating on the stranger, he prepares to cast another Sleep, should it become necessary.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 10, 2012)

"perhaps we just tell this man the truth? If I had any tobacco, I'd just give him mine."


----------



## Axel (Dec 10, 2012)

*Bayar*

"No doubt he be back when we find him.  You can call me Bayar, I been sent to find Henri, thought to start at his place.  It be a fair hike to the village for this late."


----------



## Electric Wizard (Dec 11, 2012)

"This forest is dangerous," Sukri adds, bobbing his head towards their captive. "It may be best to sleep here for the night."

Sukri hopes this stranger will bring more help than harm. Maybe he will divulge something that evasive innkeeper would not. And if this fur-clad man is an enemy, it might be better to keep him close...


----------



## doghead (Dec 12, 2012)

*Day Two*

Walter listens carefully to what is said before nodding slowly. He seems to relax noticeably at the mention of Henri's name and upon being told the purpose of your visit.

"Well I have to admit to hoping I might be able to bed down here for the night. Out of the weather like for a change. But its not unusual for Henri to be gone. He can be a bit of a strange one at times."

From there the conversation is fairly mundane until Walter's attention is drawn to the gnoll*, which up until this point Walter had been ignorant of. Walter goes quiet and moves closer (but not too close) for a look. After a moment of careful scrutiny he carefully moves back out of earshot of the gnoll.

He has some questions. "Where did you capture him? Where are the others of the pack? What do you know of him?"

[sblock=OOC*]Where is the gnoll at the moment? You haven't said that you were moving him, but when everyone went to the house, I assumed that you took the gnoll with you.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Dec 12, 2012)

*Bayar*

Bayar snorted at the mention of the Gnoll.  "This thing?  He ambushed Sukri in the woods, then fell asleep trying to run away.  There was another with him that got away.  This mighty warrior promises the rest of his hunting pack will come back tonight."  Chuckling to himself, Bayar stands and moves to the doors and windows of the house to look out at the darkening world.  "He probably not be a liar.  Just ignorant.  Though Henri knew their alpha male.  I don't know what to make of that, never heard of the man before he vanished.  Still, I will go stand sentry for awhile.  My bones be resting uneasy tonight."


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 14, 2012)

Libros continues to ponder the implications of the missing articles, while the others chat to Walter. Suddenly he blurts out "He's moved. Whether voluntarily or forced I wouldn't like to say".


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 14, 2012)

Jan looksto Libros, then around, the libros again, then every one. 

"That seems to make sense."









*OOC:*


wasn't the door torn off?


----------



## doghead (Dec 16, 2012)

*Day Two*

Walter listens carefully to Bayar's answers. He chew's over them for a moment before responding.

"Trapping can be a dangerous business. It not unknown for men to go out and not return. But they they have killed two of us that we know of over the last few years. Us trappers I mean. Two of us that we know of, but maybe more.

"His pack will be back, and they won't leave survivors. They don't want anyone knowing that they are here."

Walter looks around at the five of you for a moment, as if sizing you up against a gnoll hunting pack. He shrugs, then continues.

"There's an hour or so before dark yet. If I were you, I would be killing that one over there, and then heading back to the village. Hell, that's what I intend doing. 

"If you stay here, be prepared for a fight. Don't be expecting no mercy, and don't show any."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 16, 2012)

Jan stares after the trapper for several long minutes. "no quarter given, none taken, eh? **sigh** I don't think I can kill it . . ._* him*_."


----------



## Electric Wizard (Dec 17, 2012)

Sukri bites his lip and shuffles his feet as the trapper speaks. It would make perfect sense for the pack to kill them. He glances at the group as the man turns to leave.

"If they are like dogs," he says, "they must have good noses. If we leave for the village, they will surprise us in the dark and kill us. We should stay here and fight."

He turns to Libros.

"How many of them can you make sleep?"

He ducks into cottage and bobs his head at Bayar.

"If you stand here," he says, waving to the door, "I can stand next to you and cut them open."


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 17, 2012)

Libros starts looking round the cottage, hoping to determine whether the damage was caused at the same time or after the furniture was removed. At the same time he is listening to the conversation. Something about Walter's statement doesn't quite ring true. After all, they have only just met him and certainly have no reason to trust him. Trying to decide if Walter is lying, Libros almost misses Sukri's question, so there is a observable delay before he replies "Not many two, four at the most. Also the spell is not choosy and is more likely to put the party to sleep than the Gnolls, so I have to make sure that we are not in the spell's effect.

[sblock=Actions]Sense motive on Walter.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Dec 19, 2012)

Standing on the front porch, Bayar can hear the conversation inside easily.  He calls back, "If we fight, we fight.  In a straight-up fight, we be winning.  I don't think it will be so easy though.  In this house we be trapped, with little food.  We must leave, which makes us weak.  They be waiting in an ambush, and time be on their side.  Staying close to the house is sensible for tonight, but you be already hearing my thoughts."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 4, 2013)

Bump?


----------



## doghead (Jan 10, 2013)

*Day Two*

Seeing that there are no more questions for him, Walter continues.

"Right then, I'm off. I'll let them know whats happening here when I get to the village. But don't be expecting anything in the way of help until tomorrow night by the earliest."

Walter scratches his beard.

"Well, good luck to you all."

With that he hitches his crossbow back into the crook of his arm and heads for the path leading back to the village. With one last look at the sweet grass in the clearing, Walter's mule sets off after the trapper.

[sblock=Libros]You cannot get a clear read on Walter. There is nothing to indicate that he isn't being straight with you, but nothing to confirm that he is.[/sblock]

Soon the light begins to rapidly leech away, and within a hour, night has well and truly fallen. Only a sliver of a moon and a some stars prevent the arrival of full darkness.

[sblock=OOC]For the sake of simplicity, the natural illumination level is dim light (20% miss chance) both outside and inside on both the first and second floor. The basement is in darkness (50% miss chance, loss of Dex bonus to AC, -2 penalty to AC, -4 penalty to skill checks requiring sight). 

So, three questions;

1. Where is your character spending the night?
2. What are they spending it doing? 
2. What, if any, illumination are they using?
3. What is their Perception bonus?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 10, 2013)

1. the basement with his flute near at hand 

2. sleeping

3. dancing lights readied at the first sign of aggression

5. Percetion +5


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 11, 2013)

Libros does not think its a good idea to trap themselves in a dark cellar with only one way out, where the Gnolls have all the advantages. However, he is not confident enough in own his tactical ability to argue with someone he has only known for a few days. So he reluctantly follows.

However, he does make sure that a proper watch is been keep. He would prefer an early watch slot so he can rest enough to recover his spell.









*OOC:*


1. Downstairs room by preference but he won't start an argument.

2. Sleeping/watch keeping.

3. None but *Sunrod* ready for emergencies[/b]

4. Perception +2


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 11, 2013)

Jan says, "Libros, wake me in two hours. We'll trade every two hours."


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jan 11, 2013)

1) Second floor, next to the steps

2) Keeping watch/fiddling with the magic box

3) 3 torches, more than ready to throw if necessary

4) Perception +5


----------



## Axel (Jan 13, 2013)

*Bayar*

Walter's departure left Bayar uneasy, more so than before.  Still, a man must make his own decisions in the world.  _How is it that he can safely travel by night in Gnoll country?_ 

Unhappy with the group's decision to stay in the ruins of Henri's house, especially in the face of a likely attack Bayar decides to stay armoured and awake all night.  "It be no different to sentry duty," he tells any that query his choice.  Having made a decision, the former soldier feels more at ease and spends the night alternately pacing across the living area and the porch and sitting to rest indoors.

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry for the delay, been on holidays.  Back now, but a field posting tomorrow...  Should retain reasonable (if not exactly daily) access.

The pertinent bits requested by DM Doghead:
 1. Where is your character spending the night?  Living area/entry room and porch.
 2. What are they spending it doing?  Walking around, sitting down and caring for his weapons.
 2. What, if any, illumination are they using?  A fire in the fireplace if possible.  Otherwise effectively none.
 3. What is their Perception bonus?  +1 (untrained)

[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 17, 2013)

Eban did not like the fact that the group seemed to be constantly at  odds with each other.  Sooner or later, things had to change.  Someone  would have to take the lead and get this group working a bit more  together, or else someone was going to get hurt.  Again.

"I can't  help with listening for the gnolls to come, but I can still keep watch  for any sight of them.  Wake me in a few hours, as I doubt they will  come at us so soon after nightfall."

Eban then prepares to rest  up a little, knowing the rest of the night will be eventful enough for  them all...  He takes to the upper level of the house, inspecting the  items and begins by placing random items that are metal or breakable  still around the edge of the stairwell landing for future use.  He also  inspects the area to see about doorways, rooms, etc for the upper  level.  He also looks to find a window to keep an eye outside.

OOC-  Looking to inspect the upper area, use the time to setup random items  over the area to throw or move and cause attackers to think there are  more people up at higher level.  He also looks to use Ghost Sound in  various areas to cause disarray and give them the 'numbers' on their  side.  Perception +5 not dependent on hearing.


----------



## doghead (Jan 19, 2013)

*Day Two*

Night settles easily over the clearing.

Eban is upstairs putting out the last of his collection of objects. Sukri lurks around the landing at the top of the steps, dividing his time between fiddling with his mystery box and watching Eban.

Downstairs in the living area, Libros settles in. From the location he has chosen, he can keep and eye on the front door, and Bayer as he comes and goes. 

In the basement Jan checks his flute one last time before wriggling into the most comfortable position he can find and attempting to get some sleep.

Bayar is on his first turn around the front porch (such that it is, being little more than a small clear space in front of the house outside the door.) when something strikes the side of the house with a solid thud. Bayar knows that sound. He has heard it before. The memory is right there ... arrow strike. The second arrow slams into Bayar's shield. Bayar couldn't recall bringing it up to cover himself.* He didn't have time to ponder on it. The clearing explodes into life.

Two dark shapes erupt from the trees down by where the stream enters the clearing. Barking and snarling they bowl across the clearing barking and snarling. Dogs of some description, but not any dog that Bayer has heard before. The cross the open space between the trees and the house at a fearful pace. 

Behind the two dogs four humanoid shapes follow. Three rush towards the house. The fourth pauses at the stream. Barking shouts and throaty roars fill the clearing. Roars that sound like defiance in any language.

By the time Bayar has sized up the situation, the dogs are already preparing to launch themselves over the rickety fence. Its time to act.

[sblock=OOC]I will leave up to each of you to interpret what you character does and doesn't know. Roughly, those inside would have heard the arrow bury itself in the side of the house, some barking followed by more shouting and barking like sounds. Those characters on the first (ground) and second floors can use a move action to find a window and look outside to see what is happening outside.

Roll initiative. Let's battle![/sblock]

[sblock=*]The gnoll was so close to nailing Bayer with that second arrow. Saved by the shield.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Jan 20, 2013)

*Bayar*

_The gods grant me fortune and protection again._  Bayar was as surprised as anyone that he had brought his shield up.   In a heartbeat his sword was in his hand too.  Instinctively he glanced left and right to check his position in the line.  A cold chill spread up the former soldier's spine when he realised he was alone.  Being under fire was frightening at the best of times.  Knowing archers were aiming for you as an individual was just plain terrifying.

In the seconds granted he analysed what he could.  The running figures bespoke of poor discipline or training.  Bayar could still recall his officer's words when granted command of five in the line of battle.  _When you let men run, they lose control.  Many will forget why they are running and just run.  A slow and controlled advance is always stronger than a heedless charge like savages._ 

"AWAKE!" he bellowed at the top of his voice.  "WE BE ATTACKED!" he added, probably unnecessarily, as he stepped closer to the edge of the tiny porch.  Bayar had fought dogs before against the barbarians of the Qih Plains, though maybe not quite such dogs as these.  He recalled they were easily broken by pike blocks, though that was small comfort now.  

With a quick roll of his sword around his wrist to loosen his shoulder muscles as far as possible in the impossibly small time granted, Bayar lifted his shield up and forward, weight on his left foot, bracing for the dogs' impact.  He sword he held horizontally and beside him, ready for a lightning strike against the first of the creatures in reach.

[sblock=ooc and actions]
Egads, this could end remarkably badly if the dice turn...

Initiative:  1d20+4=11

Making a move action to protect one flank with a solid obstacle, like, say, a wall.

Ready action to attack (power attack) vs first enemy in reach. 

AC: 20
HP: 12/12
Left hand:  heavy wood shield
Right hand:  Longsword+1

Readied Power Attack:  +5 to hit, 1d8+6 damage
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 20, 2013)

As soon as the battle cry is made Jan is snapped out of his creeping slumber. Suddenly a battle song comes to mind and as he starts singing it, the clear notes leaving his trained lips, he races up the steps!

Initiative: 1d20+2=10
Std action: start  ** inspire courage +1 attack, +1 damage **
Move action: move upstairs

note to self: draw long sword and dagger next round


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jan 20, 2013)

oops


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jan 20, 2013)

Sukri has been a coil of nervous energy since the attack. He drops the  box when he hears the arrows THUNK against the house and Bayar's shield.  He draws his rapier and bounds down the steps, his pulse running faster  than his legs.

Initiative: 22 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3876113/
Std action: Draw rapier
Move action: Run downstairs, to the door if possible!


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 22, 2013)

Libros is just dropping off to sleep when he hears a commotion outside of the cottage. He grabs his crossbow and rushes over to the nearest window and looks outside.

Seeing that they are under attack he starts to load his crossbow. 

Initiative (1d20+8=16)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 22, 2013)

1d20-3=12 = Initiative

Eban spots Sukri as he reacts to something.  The sudden movement down the stairs alerts him to quickly move to the window.  With the view of the front of the house, Eban spots the dogs moving towards Bayar, who was stupid enough to stay in full view alone.  "That one is going to get himself killed quickly if he doesn't learn to work in a group..." is all that he can mutter before the dogs leap for the shielded warrior.  

"Hopefully today is not the day," is Eban's reply to his own quip, as he spots more figures moving to the house quickly.  His own uniqueness seems to swell in the chance of some misfortune to their enemies, as Eban targets all enemies and allies within his range (30 feet).  All enemies that should have a chance to attack his allies will hopefully find it harder than usual, while his allies should be able to find the enemy an easier target, but it will only be available to one lucky, or unlucky person at a time...

As he contemplates on what to do, Eban decides perhaps he should simply offer up a small Blessing to the others, making their own attacks slightly truer.  Making sure that he can, his hands motion but no sound comes from his mouth, as a feeling of calm takes hold and radiates outward.  Hopefully it is enough...

OOC - Actions are:  Move action to get to window and standard action to cast Bless.  This is assuming that the place is small enough and Bayar is using the entryway of the house to protect one side.  This should allow the group to be within 50 feet of Eban, for BLESS.  +1 Morale Bonus to attack rolls (no +1 to fear checks, as Inspire Courage will take care of that).  Also, I would like to know if I can attack through this window or not.  Was it broken/open?  I would have opted to have it open, for use, but did not state it in previous actions, only that I would take note of any windows on the upper floor.

Lastly, to the first person that this applies to: Enemies within 30 feet of Eban will have to reroll any die that is 15 or higher.  Allies that roll 10 or lower get a free reroll.  Can only benefit one person each round, and will be to first person it applies to each round based on Initiative.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 22, 2013)

*OOC:*


At Fangor: nice effects!


----------



## doghead (Jan 23, 2013)

*Day Two - Battle with the gnolls at Henri's house - Round 1*

Sukri arrives on the ground floor with his rapier out in time to see Bayar stepping back into the frame of the door. Anything that wants to enter the house is going to have to go through the fighter. But it also means that anyone in the house is unable to engage those outside. The only thing he can do right now is wait off to one side of the door incase anything gets through*.

Libros moves through the house to the nearest window overlooking the front of the house. Beneath him he can just make out the blurry shape of two dogs and three gnolls through watery glass. They are closing rapidly on the front door below him (which he cannot see). He commences loading his crossbow.

Moments later Eban joins Libros. As Eban activates his powers, sounds of fighting emerge from below**. 

Bayar only just has time to set his feet when the dogs reach him. Bayar's sword plunges deeply into the first dog as it launches itself at the warrior. The dogs momentum carries it forward and Bayer is only just able to turn it away with his shield, knocking it to the ground. The second dog takes advantage of Bayar's distraction and slips through his defences to inflict a nasty bite. Bayer however, manages to keep his feet as the dog attempts to pull him down.

Jan snaps out of his creeping slumber. A battle song comes to mind and as he starts singing it, the clear notes fill the house as he races up the steps. Reaching the ground floor, he finds himself with Sukri watching Bayar defend the doorway.

As the first of the gnolls rushes in, Bayar notices the creature dropping his shoulder in preparation to bull rush. Seizing the opportunity, Bayar drives his sword into the gnoll's neck. Bayar earns himself a bloody howl of surprise. The gnoll crashes into Bayar, but his strength has gone. The gnoll collapses at Bayar's feet. 

The second gnoll, right behind the first ready to provide assistance pushing through the door, finds himself standing over his pack-mate face to  face with a blood covered Bayar. Instinctively he lashes out, but ineffectively.

The third gnoll, unable to engage, commences a torrent of barks and howls. Its sounds like language you wouldn't want your mum to hear you using.

[sblock=OOC]NOTES:
* Sukri has a std action and five foot step available. He is threatening the space behind Bayar. 

** Eban and Libros are roughly above the others at the front door, so about 15 feet max. Both spells are effective. Re-roll conditions noted. 

The window is not open. It will require a move action to open it.

INITIATIVE:
Sukri 22
Libros 16
Eban 12
Bayer 11
Jan 10
Dogs 10
Gnolls 5


COMBAT:
Bayar: Attack 24 (Hit). Miss Chance 39 (N/A) Damage 11. 
Dog 1: Attack 19 (Miss).
Dog 2: Attack 23 (Hit). Damage 7. Trip 8 - Fail.
Gnoll 1: Bull Rush 22 (Success). Bull Rush prevented by AoO.
 * Bayar: AoO 21 (Hit). Miss Chance 23 (N/A) Damage 11 (Disabled), +1 Inspire Courage (Dying).
Gnoll 2: Attack 11 (Miss) Note: -2 penalty to hit and AC due to obstruction underfoot.[/sblock]


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jan 23, 2013)

Sukri waits for Bayar to retreat from the door frame. But amazingly, the big man fells two opponents and shakes an attack dog without a flinch. Sukri kneels and hugs the wall, hoping to cloak himself in shadow and strike when Bayar does yield ground.









*OOC:*


Great start! Stealth check = 20 (13+7)
1d20+7=20


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 23, 2013)

*OOC:*


@doghead. Just to clarify, are the Gnolls and dogs that Libros sees the ones that attack Bayar? If so, there is one Gnoll unaccounted for. can Libros still see him?


----------



## doghead (Jan 23, 2013)

*OOC:*


Yes, they are. Good pickup. No, he can't.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 24, 2013)

Having seen the Gnolls run towards the door, Libros opens the window and leans out to see if he can get shot.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 25, 2013)

As the window opens, Eban looks to take advantage of the view.  (Assuming he has a clear line to the third gnoll below and its within 30 feet, he will attack it...)  He places his hand on Libros' shoulder, with a glance towards the third gnoll.  It had stopped, obviously not able to get into the house with Bayar standing guard.  It was open for attack, and that is just what Eban plans on doing, as he focuses on the gnolls.  He points at the gnoll that offers the least protection (if I can try to hit the one at the doorway, I will go for that one).  His outstretched hand offers no weapon, but suddenly his sleeve extends at an unlikely rate, striking out at the enemy with limited accuracy in this darkness and position  (1d20+2=7, 1d8=3)

Seeing that he was ineffective, Eban moves towards Bayar, intent on making sure he stays upright and fighting.  While he moves downstairs, he notes that Jan has his bow in hand, and points to the bow, then upstairs, hoping that the bard can make use of the open window as Libros is.  

OOC - Actions are to try and strike the gnoll at the door from above, but failed miserably.  Move action would be to then move down to the front door, as I do not know how far I can make it to be right behind Bayar.  Can he make it that far?  No weapons drawn, only dagger still sheathed.  Misfortune Aura still up and running, only able to hit one person a round, and can only benefit once every 24 hours per person.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 25, 2013)

*OOC:*


too tired to keep packing







Jan's intentions - modified: move upstairs to an un occupied but open window, if possible, and shoot an arrow at gnoll 3 while maintaining oratory, "once more unto the breach dear friends!! . . ."

move to upstairs, move to maintain bardic ability

next: 

move to open window, move to maintain bardic ability

or

std to shoot, move to maintain bardic ability


----------



## doghead (Jan 26, 2013)

*Day Two - Battle with the gnolls at Henri's house - Round 2*

Sukri kneels and hugs the wall, hoping to cloak himself in shadow and strike if Bayar is eventually forced to yield ground.

Libros opens the window in order to bring his crossbow into play. But while his aim is true, Libros realises that he has just shot on of Henri's vegetable plants. Probably one of the pumpkins.

Eban is likewise unable to hit one of the gnolls below. His attack unsuccessful, the oracle heads downstairs. 

Bayer launches an attack on the gnoll in front of him. See an opportunity, he strikes, but the darkness is deceiving, and his sword finds only air.

Jan continues his song. Changing plans, he leaves his sword sheathed and hurries across the ground floor and up the steps towards the first floor, passing Eban who is one his way down. From the room Eban exited, Jan can see Libros silhouetted against an open window. Jan heads for the only other window overlooking the front of the house. Jan moves carefully around the bed and other furniture to the window. It is closed.

The two dogs continue their assault on Bayar; snapping and snaring they attempt to latch onto an arm or leg. But neither is able to get their teeth into the fighter.

The dogs do manage to distract the fighter, however. For a moment, Bayar drops his guard. The gnoll snarls with satisfaction and swings his axe. In his mind's eye, Bayar sees the axe slamming into his exposed shoulder. The gnolls stumbles, the blow never comes. 


[SBLOCK=OOC]
CONDITIONS SUMMARY
* Jan: Inspire Courage +1 morale bonus vs charm and fear, +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls, Duration ongoing.
* Eban: Bless +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects, Duration rounds 1-10
* Eban: Misfortune Allies 10 or lower. Enemies 15 or higher.
* * Round 2 Applied to Gnoll 2.

COMBAT SUMMARY
Gnoll 4: Readied Attack 08 (Miss).
Libros: Attack 20 (Critical Hit) Miss Chance 05 (Hit negated).
Eban: Attack 07 (Miss).
Bayar: Attack 23 (Hit) Miss Chance 10 (Hit negated) 
Dog 1: Attack 13 (Miss)
Dog 2: Attack 01 (Miss)
Gnoll 2: Attack: 19 (Hit). Misfortune Re-roll 01 (Miss).[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2013)

*OOC:*


not leaving for Nashville yet, on the road tomorrow







move action 1 : keep up the poetry

move action 2 : open window

next round: move action 1 : keep up the poetry

std action: shoot arrow at gnoll 3


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jan 26, 2013)

Might be irregular for next two weeks. I'm taking a trip to Buenos Aires and moving to Uruguay.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2013)

Electric Wizard said:


> Might be irregular for next two weeks.




they have a pill for that . . . . .



> I'm taking a trip to Buenos Aires and moving to Uruguay.




Oh! I understand now. I am moving right now too, 430 miles, or 688 Km. so I understand.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> As soon as the battle cry is made Jan is snapped out of his creeping slumber. Suddenly a battle song comes to mind and as he starts singing it, the clear notes leaving his trained lips, he races up the steps!
> 
> Initiative: 1d20+2=10
> Std action: start  ** inspire courage +1 attack, +1 damage **
> ...




since i have not remembered to actually do the above, I am guessing I have empty hands (?), so draw weapon: bow should be no problem?



> But I will allow Jan to do open window and ready his bow in one round  while maintaining Inspire Courage with a successful Perform Check  against DC15. Failure means it will take two rounds before he can shoot.




adjustment:

move action 1 : draw bow

 keep up the singing - perform +9 vs dc 15: 1d20+9=15

move action 2 : open window [manipulate device]

next round:

std action: shoot arrow at gnoll 3

move action: keep battle hymn going









*OOC:*


How's that Doghead?


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 26, 2013)

Still wondering how on earth he managed to mistake a pumpkin for a Gnoll, Libros reloads his crossbow and looks for another shot.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2013)

*OOC:*


made it safely in Nashville


----------



## Axel (Jan 29, 2013)

*Bayar*

Holding the doorway against the Gnolls and their pets, Bayar regrets his opening strike.  _Should've held off the first and taken the second.  Still, these dogs are not so tough.  I can take them...  Would be good to know where the others are...I can hear that fool singing.  Singing, when he could be fighting!!!

_Ruing the poor light and a missed opportunity, Bayar takes advantage of his opponent's stumble and drives his sword down hard onto the gnoll's shoulder before it can recover, grunting with the muscle effort put behind the swing, the blood spattered blade glinting dully in the moonlight.  _Easy...dodge me twice you little bugger.  

_[sblock=ooc]
Should be back on a daily schedule again now...sorry guys 'n' gals.

Power Attack vs gnoll:  1d20+6+1(insipire)-1(PA)=18, miss chance = 55
Damage:  1d8+4+1(inspire)+2(PA)=10

Figure an 18 is a hit (though should be 19, forgot Bless).
[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jan 30, 2013)

*Day Two - Battle with the gnolls at Henri's house - Round 3*

Sukri holds his position beside the door, covering the exit, his weapon ready.

Libros reloads his crossbow and takes another shot at the most exposed gnoll. He misses even the pumpkins.

Eban pauses at the bottom of the stairs, straining his eyes to see what is happening on the ground floor. He sees Bayar outlined in the doorway, beyond the fighter is a mass of dark moving shapes that is the attacking force of gnolls and dogs. Moving up behind the fighter, he reaches out to lay a hand on Bayar's broad back, healing the fighters wound.

Reinvigorated, Bayar takes advantage of his opponent's stumble and drives his sword down hard onto the gnoll's shoulder before it can recover, grunting with the muscle effort put behind the swing, the blood spattered blade glinting dully in the moonlight.

Jan swiftly unlatches and opens the window as he simultaneously retrieves the bow off his back. He almost stumbles in his song but manages to save it. Years of experience performing in unruly and chaotic venues has its upside. Turning his attention to the garden below, he tries to identify the dark shapes of the gnolls in among the dark shadows below.

The two dogs continue to harass Bayar, but he manages to keep them at bay.

Gnoll 2, spewing blood from his shoulder tries to counter, but the attempt is feeble and Bayar easily defends against it.

Down below, Libros notices the dark murky shadow of the third gnoll  has closed up on the gnoll attacking Bayar. Moments later, the third gnoll withdraws a few feet, dragging something with it. All the while the gnoll keeps its shield up over its head, making it hard to see exactly what it is up to. 

[SBLOCK=OOC Round 3]CONDITIONS SUMMARY
* Jan: Inspire Courage +1 morale bonus vs charm and fear, +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls, duration ongoing.
* Eban: Bless +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects, Duration rounds 1-10
* Eban: Misfortune Allies 10 or lower. Enemies 15 or higher.
* * Round 2 Applied to Gnoll 2.
* * Round 3 Applied to Libros.
* Bayar: Healed.
* Dog 1: Wounded (11)
* Gnoll 1: Dying.
* Gnoll 2: Wounded (10)

COMBAT SUMMARY
Gnoll 4: Readied Attack 07 (Miss).
Libros: Attack 8 (Miss). Misfortune Re-roll 7 (Miss).
Bayar: Attack 19 (Hit). Damage 10. Miss Chance 55 (N/A)
Dog 1: Attack 4 (Miss).
Dog 2: Attack 14 (Miss).
Gnoll 2: Attack 11 (Miss).
Eban: Cast CCL on Bayer (8 HP recovered)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 30, 2013)

Jan continues his battle song ( Inspire Courage +1 morale bonus vs charm and fear, +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls, duration ongoing.) He then  .. .. .. .. .. 








*OOC:*


how does one cast a spell while singing foe inspire courage? does it just happen, or is there a performance check required?
inspire courage is move while casting dancing lights is a standard - so it should be doable. the spell requires singing anyway.







 .. .. .. .. .. casts dancing lights to gain vision. He spreads the lights in a 10 foot square before him.

[just in case,] ,, ,, ,, ,, ,,
1d20+9=24


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 30, 2013)

Deciding that he is getting nowhere using his crossbow, Libros reverts to using spells. He utters a single word, _salpicadura_, and a glob of acid squirts from his finger towards the shadowy gnoll.









*OOC:*


Range Attack: +2


----------



## Axel (Jan 30, 2013)

*Bayar*

Bayar smiled in a satisfied way.  Although blood spattered, he was enjoying himself and the test of his skills that fighting three opponents at the same time offered.  _Be nice to meet someone that wasn't trying to kill me..._ he thought as he kept the dogs at bay with a horizontal sword sweep.

_His high guard will be weak.  Now!_ he thought as he swung his sword through a high arc, smashing down toward the wounded Gnoll's collarbone.

[sblock=ooc and combat block]
Effects: +1 hit (morale), +1 damage (morale), +1 sv vs fear and charm (morale)

HP: 5/12
AC:20

Left hand:  heavy wood shield
Right hand: longsword +1 (attack +7, damage 1d8+5, 19-20x2)

Actions:  Attack vs wounded Gnoll  Attack: 1d20+7=16 (re-roll =26 (threat!=26)), damage: 1d8+5=12 (re-roll damage 2d8+10=20), miss chance=29

Made the re-roll, just in case it (a) applies to Bayar this round and (b) a 16 misses.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 31, 2013)

Eban looks on at the door blocked by the large warrior.  "Either move out to let us help, or we wait for you to drop... either one works for me."

He then looks to the shadows, spotting the knife waiting to be used and knows that if Bayar falls, then the attackers still have himself and Sukri to deal with.  

Knowing that Bayar would rather have all the fun himself, Eban shakes his head, moves up while placing a hand on the warrior.  A feeling of well being flows out, allowing the warrior to stand up a little more; his wounds healing up, giving no sign of any damage on his skin.  (Fully Healed!)

OOC - I can't do much of anything until we can get past the door.  What is the layout?  Can we attack with reach weapons past Bayar to the dogs/gnoll?  Is there a window facing front porch?  Are there any other exits to go around to the front?  Lastly, for times when people can't post, can you delay their action?  That way, if they come back to post, they don't skip a turn, but have a chance to act accordingly?  I would like to have delayed, then healed Bayar at end of last round, and then go last this time as well.

Cure Light Wounds: 1d8+1=8


----------



## doghead (Feb 1, 2013)

*Day Two - Battle with the gnolls at Henri's house - Round 4*

Sukri continues to lurk in the shadows beside the door, ready to assist Bayar or attack anything that might get past the fighter.

Libros prepares to casts his spell. An arrow strikes the frame of the window, splintering the timber, before clattering onto the floor in the room behind the sorcerer. Shaken but unhurt, Libros cast. The sphere of acid spatters harmlessly on the ground.

Bayar presses home his attack, the blade narrowly missing the exposed part of the gnoll's neck ... the blade cutting deep into the exposed part of the gnolls neck. The gnoll collapses to the ground, lifeless.

Jan casts Dancing Lights, dispelling the gloom that cloaked the activities in front of the door. 

The two dogs continue to attack Bayar. Covered in blood, one of the dogs sinks his teeth into Bayar's leg, before thawing his weight to one side. Bayar crashes to the ground. In a heartbeat the other dog is on top of Bayer, mauling at the fighter's arm.

Now illuminated by Jan's dancing lights, the third of the attacking gnolls tosses aside a small vial before hauling his once unconscious companion to his feet. Barking and roaring, he forces a weapon into his companion's hand before grabbing his own.

Sukri, seeing Bayar fall, steps from the shadows and into the doorway. He slide his rapier into the chest of the blood covered dog. It collapses, releasing its grip on Bayar.

Focusing on his training, his hands place themselves in position, as if wielding an imaginary weapon. Then, materializing from his hands and extending through them, a shaft appears, made of iron. It continues to extend itself, until the head of it flattens out and opens to a wide blade. Completed, Eban now wields a Glaive.

[SBLOCK=OOC Round 4]CONDITIONS SUMMARY
* Jan: Inspire Courage +1 morale bonus vs charm and fear, +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. Duration Round 4 of 7.
* Jan: Dancing Lights Duration ...
* Eban: Bless +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects, Duration Rounds 1-10
* Eban: Misfortune Allies 10 or lower. Enemies 15 or higher.
* * Round 2 Applied to Gnoll 2.
* * Round 3 Applied to Libros.
* * Round 4 Applied to Bayar.
* Bayar: Wounded (6). Prone.
* Dog 1: Dying.
* Gnoll 1: Wounded (5)
* Gnoll 2: Dead.

For clarification, earlier in the story the third gnoll hauled the dying gnoll out from under the feet of the second gnoll. Now they are both five feet back from where Bayar is now prone in the doorway. Sukri is standing inside the door, on the right. Eban is next to him on the left. Neither of the gnolls is threatening Sukri or Eban at the moment. Eban and Sukri have line of sight to the remaining dog and the two gnolls. Closing with any of the dog would require a 5ft step and mean entering the space occupied by Bayer. Closing with the gnolls would require a move action passing through the space occupied by Bayar (and over a dead gnoll).

COMBAT SUMMARY
Gnoll 4: Attack 14 (Miss).
Libros: Attack 3+2 (Miss).
Jan: Cast while performing 24 (Success).
Bayar: Attack Roll 9. 
* Misfortune Re-roll 26 (Hit). Damage 20. Miss Chance 26 (N/A)
Dog 1: Attack 20 (Hit) Damage 6. Trip Successful.
Dog 2: Attack vs prone 16 (Hit). Damage 3.
Sukri: Attack 14 (Hit) Damage 8.
* While technically not a sneak attack because the dog still has his Dex bonus to AC, I rolled damage as a sneak attack because, well, it seemed kind of like a sneaky attack.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 1, 2013)

dancing lights  duration 1 minute


----------



## Axel (Feb 2, 2013)

*Bayar*

The sudden appearance of magical light across the battle had blinded Bayar.  Only briefly, but briefly was enough to send the big man crashing down with a dog's jaw wrapped around his thigh.  Grunting as the wind left his lungs, his helmet flew off and rolled somewhere.  "Mothering dogs" he roared as the second began to gnaw into his undefended body before a shadow blurred across his vision and the dog stopped moving, leaving a wet feeling where it had been.  Amazed, he thought to himself _You're not dead yet...where there's breath there's still hope._

Only rarely had Bayar gone down in a fight before - the trick to surviving was to keep your shield on top of you and wave your sword around so nobody wanted to get near you and those that did couldn't hit you cleanly.  He did just that, looking something comically like a metallic turtle on it's back - albeit one armed with a razor sharp enchanted "claw".  Seizing an opportunity he rolled backwards, shield held across the front of his body and tried to regain his feet and some semblance of a fighting posture.

[sblock=ooc and combat block]
Full defensive as a standard action (+4 AC).  Should offset the being prone penalty.
Stand as a move action (provokes from the dog, based on the relative positions of creatures in the OOC threat).

AC: 20 -4 (prone) + 4 (full defensive) = 20 (24 after Bayar's turn)
HP: 3/12 (I read the last round write up as him taking 6 from the tripping dog and a further 3 from the other.  Might be mistaken though if Sukri's intervention killed it before it did any damage - clarification please?).

Left hand:  heavy wooden shield
Right hand: longsword +1  (1d8+5, 19-20, x2)

Balls...I guess it was overly optimistic to expect a level 1 fighter to have it all his own way.  The dog's trip effect is what I've been worrying about the whole combat.  Earlier on it would've been fatal, still might be
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 3, 2013)

Eban spots the chance needed to make use of one of his powers.  It was rarely needed, but this seemed the opportune time and place.  Focusing on his training, his hands place themselves in position, as if wielding an imaginary weapon.  Then, materializing from his hands and extending through them, a shaft appears, made of iron.  It continues to extend itself, until the head of it flattens out and opens to a wide blade.  Completed, he now wields a Glaive. 

OOC - Standard Action to conjure up the weapon.  Also, will use AoO on first foe to come at them, when/if they present one.  
+3 to hit, 1d10+3dmg, x3 for Crit, Slashing dmg.
AC 15
HP 10/10


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 5, 2013)

Libros is starting to get frustrated at his inability to hit anything other than pumpkins. Suddenly he sees his opportunity as two of the gnolls are neatly lined up for a sleep spell. Taking care not to include Bayar in the area of effect, he mutters "_Duermen_".









*OOC:*


Cast Sleep on the two Gnolls


----------



## doghead (Feb 6, 2013)

*DAY TWO - BATTLE WITH THE GNOLLS AT HENRI'S HOUSE - ROUND 5*

DAY TWO - BATTLE WITH THE GNOLLS AT HENRI'S HOUSE - ROUND 5

Libros casts again, although a different spell this time. The two gnolls collapse soundlessly to the ground.

Bayar scrambles to his feet, using his shield and sword to defend himself as best he can. The surviving dog, seeing an opportunity, tries to latch onto the fighter once more. But Bayar easily fends it off with his shield, knocking it back onto its haunches.

The dog scrambles back to its feet and again launches itself at Bayar. This time, however, it is unable to get past the fighters defences. 

Jan looks around warily. He knows that not all the gnolls have been disabled by Libros' spell, but he can't see any at this point. 

Sukri slips past Bayar and attacks the remaining dog. Once again his blade is bloodied as he savagely wounds the creature.

Eban holds his position, ready to attack anything that gets past Bayar.

[SBLOCK=OOC Round 5]Jan, Sukri and Eban still have actions left for this round.

CONDITIONS SUMMARY
* Jan: Inspire Courage +1 morale bonus vs charm and fear, +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. Duration Round 5 of 7.
* Jan: Dancing Lights Duration Rounds 4-14
* * Normal illumination ousted front of house. No miss chance rolls.
* Eban: Bless +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects, Duration Rounds 1-10
* Eban: Misfortune Allies 10 or lower. Enemies 15 or higher.
* * Round 2 Applied to Gnoll 2.
* * Round 3 Applied to Libros.
* * Round 4 Applied to Bayar.
* * Round 5 Applied to ...
* Eban: Iron Weapon duration rounds 5-15
* Bayar: Wounded (Dam 9).
* Dog 1: Dying.
* Dog 2: Wounded (Dam 12).
* Gnoll 1: Wounded (Dam 5)/Asleep.
* Gnoll 2: Dead.
* Gnoll 3: Asleep.

COMBAT SUMMARY
* Gnoll 4: Attack 10 (Miss).
* Dog 2: AoA 6 (Miss).
* Dog 2: Attack 13 (Miss).
* Sukri: Attack 20. Damage 12.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 6, 2013)

*OOC:*


 are there still gnolls about?


----------



## Electric Wizard (Feb 6, 2013)

Sukri flicks blood from his blade and lunges for the surviving dog from its blind side.









*OOC:*


Nautral 20! http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3910560/
6 x 2 damage http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3910561/


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 11, 2013)

Eban moves to the downed gnoll (assuming no dog is threatening still, since Sukri looks to have killed one..) and delivers a blow with the weapon.  He decides that should the foe decide to flee, it will have to take another blow from him to get away...

+3 to hit, 1d10+3dmg to wounded gnoll
1d20+3=12
Damage if that hits = 1d10+3=8


----------



## Axel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Bayar*

Bayar gritted his teeth against the pain shooting from his leg.  _Those bites must be worse than I thought..._  Marshalling his willpower to push the pain back from conscious thoughts, especially now that the others were clearly awake and fighting with him, Bayar pushed forward, swinging his sword agressively at anything and everything dog-like in reach.

"Come on then," he shouted to the others.  "We've already won the battle, let's mop 'em up!"

[sblock=combat & ooc]
Nuts, no dice rolls.  Can't access Invisible Castle on this network.  So, the descriptive aspect is poorer.  My apologies.

Std action:  Attack the last dog, or coup de grace a sleeping Gnoll.  Attack:  +6.  Damage 1d8+5.  
Move action:  None, or as required to reach sleeping Gnoll.

HP: 3/12
AC: 20
CMD: 16

Left hand: heavy wood shield
Right hand: longsword +1
[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Feb 19, 2013)

*DAY TWO - BATTLE WITH THE GNOLLS AT HENRI'S HOUSE - ROUND 6*

DAY TWO - BATTLE WITH THE GNOLLS AT HENRI'S HOUSE - ROUND 6

Libros looks down with satisfaction at the results of his handiwork. ...

Bayar is the first to move against the wounded dog. The animal, despite its wounds, is able to evade the fighter's attack surviving long enough to withdraw as fast as it is able. It plows through the garden and crashes through the rickety fence and out of the light.

Seeing that the way is now clear, Eban slips past Bayar and crosses over to where the gnolls lie sleeping on the ground. But as he prepares to stike the wounded one he struck hard in the shoulder. Looking down he sees an arrow protruding from his padded coat. Suddenly feeling exposed, Eban drops to his hands and knees behind, concealing himself behind plants.

Jan's gaze is drawn to a momentary glimpse of reflected light off steel just inside the treeline. The last gnoll. Moments later the bard hears a grunt of pain from Eban below. He mentally scrambles to gather a spell in his mind, but by the time is done, Jan realises that he has lost his reference point in the darkness. ...

Sukri, finding his intended opponent gone, looks around to assess the situation.

[SBLOCK=OOC Round 6]CONDITIONS SUMMARY
* Jan: Inspire Courage +1 morale bonus vs charm and fear, +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. Duration Round 6 of 7.
* Jan: Dancing Lights Duration Rounds 4-14
* * Normal illumination ousted front of house. No miss chance rolls.
* Eban: Bless +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects, Duration Rounds 1-10
* Eban: Misfortune Allies 10 or lower. Enemies 15 or higher.
* * Round 2 Applied to Gnoll 2.
* * Round 3 Applied to Libros.
* * Round 4 Applied to Bayar.
* * Round 5 Applied to no one.
* * Round 6 Applied to Gnoll 4
* Eban: Iron Weapon duration rounds 5-15
* Bayar: Wounded (Dam 9).
* Dog 1: Dying.
* Dog 2: Wounded (Dam 12).
* Gnoll 1: Wounded (Dam 5). Sleeping.
* Gnoll 2: Dead.
* Gnoll 3: Sleeping.
* Eban: Wounded (Dam 7). Prone.

NOTES: Libros and Sukri have their full actions available to them. Jan hass a move action. Jan and Libros are upstairs. It would take a full move action to get to then ground floor. Bayar and Sukri are at the front door. Eban is beside the gnolls. I held off on his attack in case Eban wanted to use it to get out of the firing line. Dropping prone would give him full concealment. Of course he can still attack, but it would leave him exposed next round.

COMBAT SUMMARY
* Gnoll 4 Attack v Eban: To Hit 16 (Hit). 
* * Misfortune Re-Roll: 20 (Hit, Crit not confirmed). Damage 7.
* Bayar Attack v Dog 9 (miss).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2013)

*OOC:*



Re: glint of steel

is that enough to cast ear piercing scream at?


----------



## Axel (Feb 21, 2013)

*Bayar*

Bayar bellowed in triumph as the last of his enemies fled before him.  "Get outta here you mangy mutts!" 

Stalking toward the two recently collapsed Gnolls he studied them for a moment.  _The little one is the one I brought down earlier..._  Raising his sword up high he readied a blow aimed straight for it's undefended neck.

[sblock=ooc&combat block]
Move action:  Move to sleeping gnolls, interposing himself between Eban and the rough direction where the arrow came from if possible.  Alternately, if Bayar can make it in a 5' step he'll do so and deliver coup de grace this round (full round action).
Std action:  None, unless Bayar can make it to a sleeping gnoll in a 5' step.

HP: 3/12
AC: 20
CMD: 16

Left hand:  heavy wood shield
Right hand: longsword +1 (+6 to hit, 1d8+5 damage, 19-20x2)
[/sblock]


----------



## Electric Wizard (Feb 22, 2013)

Sukri hurries after Bayar and nearly trips over a gnoll that is snoring soundly on the grass. Chuckling at his good luck, he clutches his rapier in both hands and drives it into the slumbering creature.









*OOC:*


Of course, this _coup de gras_ only happens if I can reach a gnoll with a 5' step.


----------



## doghead (Feb 23, 2013)

*DAY TWO - BATTLE WITH THE GNOLLS AT HENRI'S HOUSE - ROUND 7*

Libros steps back from the window, reducing his exposure to the archer, and considers his options.

Bayar steps out of the doorway and up to the sleeping gnolls. Even as he prepares to raise his weapon, another arrow slams into his shield, burying itself in the hard wood. Finishing what he set out to do, Bayar delivers his killing blow.

Eban remains crouched behind the plants. 

Jan concludes his song. The effort of the performance levels the bard feeling wrung out, but satisfied.

Sukri follows Bayar out into the garden. Selecting the other gnoll, he likewise delivers his attack. Despite the terrible wounding, the gnoll survives although unconscious and bleeding.

[SBLOCK=OOC Round 7]CONDITIONS SUMMARY
* Jan: Inspire Courage +1 morale bonus vs charm and fear, +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. Duration Round 7 of 7.
* Jan: Dancing Lights Duration Rounds 4-14
* * Normal illumination ousted front of house. No miss chance rolls.
* Eban: Bless +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects, Duration Rounds 1-10
* Eban: Misfortune Allies 10 or lower. Enemies 15 or higher.
* * Round 2 Applied to Gnoll 2.
* * Round 3 Applied to Libros.
* * Round 4 Applied to Bayar.
* * Round 5 Applied to no one.
* * Round 6 Applied to Gnoll 4
* * Round 7 Applied to no-one.
* Eban: Wounded (Dam 7), Prone. Iron Weapon duration rounds 5-15
* Bayar: Wounded (Dam 9).
* Dog 1: Dying.
* Dog 2: Wounded (Dam 12). Fled.
* Gnoll 1: Dead.
* Gnoll 2: Dead.
* Gnoll 3: Dying.

COMBAT SUMMARY
* Gnoll 4 Attack v Bayar: 18 (Miss)
* Bayar CdG v G1: Damage 18.
* Sukri CdG v G3: Damage 12.
* * Gnoll 3 Fort Save 21 (successful).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2013)

Jan's Performance seems to linger in the air where he was singing, meanwhile he turns from the window to see if any needs his meager healing arts.

feat: lingering performance
move to downstairs 
std depends on how wounded the party is. Probably will see Bayer as the most damaged?


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 24, 2013)

Thinking that the fight is over, Libros is just starting to relax when an arrow appears out of nowhere and hits Eban. He quickly backs away from the window and starts fumbling with his crossbow. Once he has a bolt loaded he starts scanning for a target; keeping as far from the window as practical.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 24, 2013)

The arrow was throbbing, as his blood seeped from it.  He knew he still had one more chance to heal, but both himself and the warrior needed it.  Not knowing what to do, he shook his head.  "Not on my watch..." he mutters, as his hand reaches out to Bayar.  "Lead the way, as this is the last of my powers..."

OOC - Healing Bayar, 1d8+1 healing = 6 HP to Bayar.  Standard action.  Move action would be to get behind him and follow him towards their last foe.  Sorry, been taking care of wife after her surgery.  Eban is at 3/10 HP, Perception +5 to spot the attacker = 19 to spot attacker.  1d8+1=6, 1d20+5=19


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2013)

Jan comes around the corner to see Bayar get healed by Eban While Eban remains injured himself. Using the last spell of the first order he lays his hand on eban with a healing touch. "One good turn deserves another"

1d8+1=7

"Once more unto the breach dear friends, Once more unto the breach Charge!"


----------



## Axel (Feb 24, 2013)

*Bayar*

Bayar watched Sukri stab the downed Gnoll in the stomach.  _That be cruel...better to make a clean death,_ he thinks to himself.  _He be suited to the work though._

At the touch of the healer, who he thought was dead, Bayar is surprised.  "Aye, we be going to take this dog's head and put it on a stick.  Sukri, you flank right.  I will go straight at him.  Jan, follow to the left when you be ready.  We be catching him against the stream if we lucky."  As the Gnoll's bow had tremendous power to punch through his shield, Bayar held it out well in front.  If it punched through again he would only risk his left forearm, compared to his chest keeping it close.  

Feeling naked without his lost helm, somewhere behind him, the former soldier crouched to reduce his size and began a gentle trot forward, scanning the trees and scrub for any sign of the hidden archer.  His leg felt more or less normal, though there was still like to be a scabrous blood clot adhering his pants to his leg tomorrow.

[sblock=ooc&combat]
Double move (2x20') forward, roughly from where the arrow struck.  Perception is +1, untrained, to try and spot this bugger of a creature.  Now, this might get a little complicated for a PbP, but please bear with me.

If Bayar can spot the creature and it is (1) within charge range of 40' and (2) not carrying a melee weapon he will charge and initiate overrun combat maneuver (CMB = +4 I think plus charge bonuses etc).  If he can't see it, he'll move forward.  If he can see it but it doesn't meet the two criteria he will move as close as possible.  He won't job or run - double move only.

HP: 9/12
AC: 20
CMD: 16

Left hand: heavy wood shield
Right hand: longsword +1 (+6 to hit, 1d8+5 damage, 19-20x2)
[/sblock]


----------



## Electric Wizard (Feb 25, 2013)

Sukri misjudges the creature's anatomy, and drives his blade through the stomach instead of the ribs. He winces at his error. Before he can end the creature's misery, he hears Bayar's command. The big fighter hustles off into the gloom, peering around his shield as if he could spot a nocturnal predator hiding in the brush. Sukri follows the big galoot, tuning his ears for any telltale sounds.









*OOC:*


Running after Bayar. Listening with a perception check of +5 for the gnoll. If I am able to pinpoint him, I call to Bayar and move into a flanking position.


----------



## doghead (Feb 25, 2013)

*DAY TWO - BATTLE WITH THE GNOLLS AT HENRI'S HOUSE - ROUND 8*

Libros takes up his crossbow again. Returning to the window, Libros reloads then stares into the darkness in the direction that the arrows seem to be coming from. Somewhere by where the stream re-enters the forest it seems. But try as he might he cannot make out anything in the darkness. The dancing lights make it easy to see what is happening in the garden, but only make it harder to see beyond the light cast.

Bayar hitches up his shield and, pausing just long enough to allow Eban to cast his heal spell (+6hp), heads out into the darkness. Stomping though the garden and kicking through the remains of the garden fence, he gets to about way to the tree line. Which is also the outer limits of the illumination cast by the dancing lights. Beyond is inky black darkness.

Eban, his spell cast, climbs to his feet taking care to stay close behind the Bayar.

As Sukri withdraws his blade from the dying gnoll the River Rat is stuck by another arrow from out of the darkness (-6hp). 

Jan, his performance concluded, moves downstairs and through the house and into the light outside the front door. Three dead gnolls and a dog lie dead or dying  in the garden. Bayar and Eban have already started out towards the the location from where the arrows are coming from. Sukri, with blood streaming don his side from the arrow wound is the only one remaining. Jan casts heal on the River Rat, completely closing the wound (+7 hp).

Sukri heads out after Bayar and Eban. They are easy enough to catch up with about two thirds of the way to the tree line.

Out in the darkness, a little to the right of where Bayar is heading, all those looking see a glint of light reflected of steel and a dark shape move in among the darkness. While the distance is hard to gauge in darkness, it is no more than 40 feet.

Libros, weapon ready, shoots at the gnoll. He is unable to see where the bolt goes.

[SBLOCK=OOC Round 8]CONDITIONS SUMMARY
* Jan: Inspire Courage +1 morale bonus vs charm and fear, +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. Duration Round 7 of 7. Linger Rounds 8-10
* Jan: Dancing Lights Duration Rounds 4-14
* * Normal illumination ousted front of house. No miss chance rolls.
* Eban: Bless +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects, Duration Rounds 1-10
* Eban: Misfortune Allies 10 or lower. Enemies 15 or higher.
* * Round 2 Applied to Gnoll 2.
* * Round 3 Applied to Libros.
* * Round 4 Applied to Bayar.
* * Round 5 Applied to no one.
* * Round 6 Applied to Gnoll 4
* * Round 7 Applied to no-one.
* Eban: Wounded (Dam 7), Prone. Iron Weapon duration rounds 5-15
* Bayar: Wounded (Dam 3).
* Dog 1: Dying.
* Dog 2: Wounded (Dam 12). Fled.
* Gnoll 1: Dead.
* Gnoll 2: Dead.
* Gnoll 3: Dying.
* Sukri: Wounded (Dam 0)

COMBAT SUMMARY
* G4 Range v Sukri 17 (hit). Damage 5.
* Libros Range v G4 10 (miss).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2013)

Jan moves to try and keep up, then redirects his lights to where he sees a glint of reflected light off steel.


----------



## Axel (Feb 25, 2013)

*Bayar*

Bayar winced as the powerful bow thumped an arrow into Sukri.  That left two of the group badly wounded.  Still, the moon was in his favour tonight as he caught a flash of light on the replacement arrow.

"He be there!" Bayar shouted triumphantly, pointing with his sword to the right, before he realised something was off.  _This be an archer outnumbered four to one, yet he does not flee?  He be big and stupid, or there be traps around._  "Careful now, be watchful of snares," he called as a warning to those with him.

The former soldier approached warily.  He was well aware he could have charged and knocked the creature down, but realised he was the group's best chance of taking the animal apart and could not afford any further mishaps or falls.  _Remember there be that dog out here somewhere too._

[sblock=ooc&combat block]
Double move action (40' total) to get roughly into reach of the gnoll archer, assuming no obstructions or difficult terrain.  Also attempting to (passively) observe snares, pits and the like that are in the way.

HP: 9/12
AC: 20
CMD: 20

Left hand: heavy wood shield
Right hand: longsword +1 (atk +7, 1d8+5 damage, 19-20x2)
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 26, 2013)

Eban could keep up now with the healing support.  Thinking that they were at the mercy of this gnoll and his vision in the dark, Ebans' face lights up with a realization.  Fumbling at his belt, he realizes its still there, and something beckons him to remember a tale.  One of treasure seekers, using things called Wayfinders to assist them.  These items were used because they helped those in needed with their ability to shed light...

"LIGHT!" he says aloud, realizing that he might have the chance to level the playing field.  Thinking back on the inspection he did of the item, a word sticks out from the inscriptions, "Oremi" he mutters, as a warmth and joyous feeling overcomes him.  The wayfinder springs to life, shedding its light among the area, as Eban peers into the disappearing shadows.  

ooc - standard action to activate wayfinder ability for cast LIGHT at will.  20 foot radius of normal light, and 20 foot more of increased level of light - darkness becomes dim light, dim light becomes normal light.  move action not used yet, depends on what he now sees...


----------



## doghead (Feb 26, 2013)

25 feet ahead and a little to the right is the fourth gnoll. It is still carrying its bow. It has a pair of axes at its belt. It is about 10 feet from the trees. You don't have to be a gnoll to read th eexpression on its face - "Oh ^&**!. This is bad." 

OOC: For the sake of simplicity, we say Eban's action is roughly simultaneous to Bayer's. Bayar gets the advantage of seeing what is illuminated before he acts. He sees no snares. Remember, just because the gnoll is still here doesn't mean he plans to remain so.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2013)

*OOC:*


and remember this is going on too








Scott DeWar said:


> Jan moves to try and keep up,* then redirects his lights to where he sees a glint of reflected light* off steel.


----------



## Axel (Feb 26, 2013)

*Bayar*

The moving magical lights were casting long, swirling shadows.  Bayar had never been fond of the odd coloured light that magic could bring forth, but this was better than semi-darkness amongst the trees.

Seeing his way was clear, Bayar started to trot, then jog - bringing his shield in close to his body, then run at the creature in a textbook infantryman's charge.  _Need to get behind him.  If he runs, I can't catch the bugger in this forest..._  He levelled his shoulder and grit his teeth againt the impact that would surely follow.

[sblock=ooc]
Overrun maneuver as part of a charge action.  Gnoll's choice:  (1) stand aside and let Bayar move through it's space or (2) stand its ground and potentially be knocked down.

Assuming (2), CMB check for Bayar is +4 (+6 if charge bonus applies).  No access to invisible castle or real dice right now, sorry.  If his check>Gnoll's CMD, Bayar moves through the Gnoll as per (1).  If he beats it by 5 or more, Gnoll is also knocked prone.
[/sblock]


----------



## Electric Wizard (Feb 27, 2013)

Despite his body reeling from being wounded and recovering in the span of moments, Sukri manages to hurtle after Bayar. He realizes the weird lights dancing in the woods are not spots created by his own addled mind, but a spell illuminating the creature that shot him.

"This time we have you," he said.

He sees that the unstoppable Bayar is closing the distance, and he maneuvers into a potential flanking position.


----------



## doghead (Feb 27, 2013)

*DAY TWO - BATTLE WITH THE GNOLLS AT HENRI'S HOUSE - ROUND 9*

Bayar continues to move toward the stream. Right behind him Eban slows for a moment, pulling something from his belt. With a word, he brings forth light from his Wayfinder. 

Seeing the gnoll clearly for the first time, Bayar closes. Not having had time to draw his battle-axe, the gnoll is still holding his bow. Bayar decides to overrun it. The gnoll steps to one side, smacking Bayar across the back of his head with the bow (-3 hp).

Eban, closing behind Bayar, suddenly finds himself a couple of steps from the gnoll. 

Gnoll 4 looks at Eban. With the Oracle holding the Wayfarer in one hand, he can only wield the glaive one handed, putting him at a disadvantage. With only a bow in hand, the gnoll has problems of his won. The gnoll _withdraws_, stepping out of the reach of Eban's weapon but unfortunately for him, not out area threatened by the fighter. Bayar carves a bloody wound across the gnoll's back (-7hp). But it is not enough to prevent the dog-man from getting away.

Jan follows the others out into the clearing towards the stream. The Bard focuses for a moment, directing the Dancing lights to move out to the edge of the clearing. Some 20 or so feet from where gnoll when it breaks for freedom, the Bard is unable to do anything to prevent it.

Sukri, moving much easily now he can see where he is going, swings out wide aiming to flank the gnoll. Instead, he finds himself the only one able to get between the gnoll and freedom. In the flickering lights the gnoll is nearly six feet of angry muscle, teeth and claw. But not blade. Sukri closes, forcing the gnoll to respond. Sukri misses ... drives his blade into the leg of the gnoll. The monster staggers.

Libros shoots at the gnoll. He misses. He misses Sukri as well.

[SBLOCK=OOC Round 9]CONDITIONS SUMMARY
* Jan: Inspire Courage +1 morale bonus vs charm and fear, +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. Duration Round 7 of 7. Linger Rounds 8-10
* Jan: Dancing Lights Duration Rounds 4-14
* * Normal illumination along the treeline. No miss chance rolls.
* Eban: Bless +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects, Duration Rounds 1-10
* Eban: Misfortune Allies 10 or lower. Enemies 15 or higher.
* * Round 2 Applied to Gnoll 2.
* * Round 3 Applied to Libros.
* * Round 4 Applied to Bayar.
* * Round 5 Applied to no one.
* * Round 6 Applied to Gnoll 4
* * Round 7 Applied to no-one.
* * Round 8 applied to no-one.
* * Round 9 applied to Sukri.
* Eban: Wounded (Dam 7), 
* Eban: Iron Weapon duration rounds 5-15
* Bayar: Wounded (Dam 6).
* Dog 1: Dying.
* Dog 2: Wounded (Dam 12). Fled.
* Gnoll 1: Dead.
* Gnoll 2: Dead.
* Gnoll 3: Dying.
* Sukri: Wounded (Dam 0).
* Gnoll 4: Wounded (Dam 11) Disabled (0hp).

COMBAT SUMMARY
* G4 AoO vs Bayar 20 (hit). Damage 3
* Bayaer AoO vs G4 17 (hit). Damage 7.
* Sukri melee vs G4 5 (miss)
* * Misfortune re-roll 16 (hit) Damage 4.
* Libros range vs G4 9 (miss)
* * Libros range vs Sukri 14 (miss)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 27, 2013)

Libros reloads his crossbow and is peering into the darkness looking for the Gnoll. There is a sudden flash and the immediate area is lit up clearly illuminating the Gnoll. Libros immediately takes the shot.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 27, 2013)

Eban knows the gnoll has nowhere to go, as he simply watches the figure being surrounded.  Things were finally going in their favor, as he lets the wayfinder drop back to its position on his belt.  (Not sure what action to let it back on his belt, tied in place... thinking free from last round..).  He then moves to attack the gnoll, knowing it might be a little tough for the creature to do anything else.  Flanking with Sukri, Eban's weapon comes in a wide sweep, hoping to end this now... (Hit I assume with a 19, and 9 more dmg...)

+5 to hit, 1d10+3 dmg, Slashing, x3
1d20+5=19, 1d10+3=9


----------



## doghead (Feb 28, 2013)

*DAY TWO - BATTLE WITH THE GNOLLS AT HENRI'S HOUSE - ROUND 10*

Eban, closes with the gnoll. With a single sweep of his glaive, the Oracle cuts the gnoll down (-9hp). It crashes to the ground.

[SBLOCK=OOC Round 10]CONDITIONS SUMMARY
* Jan: Inspire Courage +1 morale bonus vs charm and fear, +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. Duration Round 7 of 7. Linger Rounds 8-10
* Jan: Dancing Lights Duration Rounds 4-14
* * Normal illumination along the treeline. No miss chance rolls.
* Eban: Bless +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects, Duration Rounds 1-10
* Eban: Misfortune Allies 10 or lower. Enemies 15 or higher.
* * Round 2 Applied to Gnoll 2.
* * Round 3 Applied to Libros.
* * Round 4 Applied to Bayar.
* * Round 5 Applied to no one.
* * Round 6 Applied to Gnoll 4
* * Round 7 Applied to no-one.
* * Round 8 applied to no-one.
* * Round 9 applied to Sukri
* * Round 10 applied to no one.
* Eban: Wounded (Dam 7), 
* Eban: Iron Weapon duration rounds 5-15
* Bayar: Wounded (Dam 6).
* Dog 1: Dying.
* Dog 2: Wounded (Dam 12). Fled.
* Gnoll 1: Dead.
* Gnoll 2: Dead.
* Gnoll 3: Dying.
* Sukri: Wounded (Dam 0).
* Gnoll 4: Dying.

COMBAT SUMMARY
* Eban melee v G4 19 (hit). Damage 9.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Axel (Mar 3, 2013)

*Bayar*

As the last Gnoll crashes to the ground to breathe it's last, Bayar lets out a relieved sigh.  He turns in a slow circle, listening, straining to catch any noise that wasn't his own heart hammering away - or his lungs sucking in air.  "All dead.  Or run off."

The warrior inverts his sword, and kneels on the ground near to the last Gnoll, mouth moving in silent prayer of thanks for surviving.  Again.  _Thank you, mother of men, for the eyes to see my enemies clearly.  Thank you, father, for the strength to slay my foes._

Rising, he looked at the rest of the people around, trying to gauge their fighting condition.  "We should return, there may be more."  Bayar stoops, wiping the blood and gore from his sword onto the clothes of the last Gnoll.  Sheathing it, he picks the animal up over his shoulder and heads back towards the house, dumping the Gnoll with its kin in the front yard.

Having accomplished what he hopes will be the last heavy-muscle work for the night, Bayar stretches his arms, legs rolls his shoulders and neck to try and loosen up.  It is a convenient way of checking how badly damaged his body is without giving the others cause for alarm.  Before he has finished, he spots where his helm had rolled and retrieves it before sitting to eat and drink a little.

"We should leave tonight," he says to any that are nearby.  "There be more by morning, and our prisoner is too important."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 3, 2013)

"I have sang my last stanza, healing Sukri with my last spell. I am spent."


----------



## Electric Wizard (Mar 3, 2013)

"I am healed already," Sukri says to Jan. "Eban and Bayar may want help."

He flicks the blood from his rapier and sheathes it. Even in the darkness, he notices Bayar flinch as he stretches his limbs. He rolls his wrists and shoulders and decides that he is still limber enough for whatever the night still had to offer.

"What shall we do with our friend in the cellar?" he says. "Perhaps now he can tell us-"

An idea strikes him as he watches the gnoll at his feet bleed out.

"If two are alive," he exclaims, "we can hear better answers!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 4, 2013)

Jan starts to bind the wounds of the gnoll still bleeding out
"good point! if we ask them seperatly, they will confirm their own stories."


----------



## doghead (Mar 4, 2013)

*DAY TWO - HENRI'S HOUSE*

After pausing to catch their breath and clean weapons, a quick taking stock reveals the following. 

Two dead gnolls outside the front of the house. 

One unconscious dog also outside the front of the house. While badly wounded, it appears to have stabilised. 

One missing dog creature. It was last seen, heavily wounded, fleeing into the forest. 

Two dying gnolls, one outside the front of the house, one by the stream. Both are bleeding out. Neither has long to live. The one outside the house has no more than half a dozen shallow breaths left in him. The other perhaps a minute or so of life left. Longer maybe if Jan is successful stabilising him.

The captured gnoll is gone, leaving behind just a hacked up blood soaked belt and an open window at the back of the house. There is no sign of it in the house nor clearing.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 4, 2013)

"Ok, lets see if I can do this right. Hemlock will kill gangrene, no wait. they both will kill you. Ah hells."

1d20+1=13


----------



## Axel (Mar 4, 2013)

*Bayar*

Bayar is furious when he discovers their prisoner has fled, kicking open doors and knocking furniture over with a look like thunder on his face.  "How could we be so stupid?!? he rages, rhetorically.  "These....animals!  One must survive to meet the Chancellor - so let's get to saving them!"

While the healing-minded members of the party tend the wounded Gnolls, Bayar proceeds to remove the heads off the slain and mount them on the fence before checking the bodies for valuables, maps and the like.


----------



## doghead (Mar 5, 2013)

Gnoll 4 continues to die.

[sblock=OOC DC for a First Aid Heal check is 15. 
A successful Aid Another Check (DC 10) would give you a +2 bonus on this check. 

A healer’s kit gives you a +2 circumstance bonus on Heal checks.

You may continue to try again until successful, or the gnoll dies. 

To speed things up:
Gnoll 4 is the one at the edge of the clearing. Will not stabilise naturally. You have 3 attempts to stabilise ( 3 rounds/18 seconds) before it dies.
Gnoll 3 is the one outside the front door. Stabilises naturally in Round 12.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2013)

"Huh, that should have some sort of effect", Comments Jan on Bayar's gruesome display of heads on a pike.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2013)

doghead said:


> Gnoll 4 continues to die.
> 
> [sblock=OOC DC for a First Aid Heal check is 15.
> A successful Aid Another Check (DC 10) would give you a +2 bonus on this check.
> ...




"I could use some help here!" calls the bard.

try again: 1d20+1=9


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 5, 2013)

Eban nods, noting that the bard indeed needed help.  Quickly deciding that they gnolls were of better use alive, he casts the two cantrips in succession.  (STABILIZE) and they immediately stop their dying.  He then hears the kicking and altercation in the house, as Bayar seems to be enraged again.  "Someone's going to have to get that guy under control, of it's all of our heads instead of these gnolls..."

His weapon vanishes, fading away as he tosses it aside.  His wounds are slight now that he has been healed, but still some bleeding to contend with once they can rest.  "We rest here, as leaving tonight only invites danger and puts us at the disadvantage.  They can see at night, as it is apparent.  Catching us out here, without a building to help defend ourselves is suicide.  And I have no spells left to heal anyone with anymore."

With that, Eban drags the gnoll into the house, intent on removing anything and everything that could be useful or sold from the gnolls.  "Should have knocked out the other one while we had the chance, to prevent it from escaping.  Lets not make that mistake twice..."

Eban then sits down and inspects his item a little more, as there seemed to be a feeling that washed over him when the light came on, as if something else was turned on within the item.  "There is more to you than it would seem..." he mutters, turning the wayfinder over in his hands while peering at every inch of it.

OOC - Stabilize any dying gnolls, drag them to the house, and remove their armor, weapons, items, etc.  Looking for ANYTHING that we can use or sell.  Also, adding Detect Poison on the gnolls and their gear.  Lastly, using Create Water to get them some fresh water to clean wounds, drink, etc...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2013)

"oh. Um. Yes, that works" Jan stutters out when the two orisons get applied.


----------



## doghead (Mar 6, 2013)

*DAY TWO - HENRI'S HOUSE*

After an hour or so of work, the gnoll captives have been stripped of all their valuables and secured in the house. The bodies of the dead gnoll, less their valuables and their heads, remain where they fell.

The pile of equipment is sizeable. There are short compound bows (+1 Str) and a heavy crossbow. The gnolls were armed with a selection of simple and martial melee weapons, primarily axes and spears. There are no swords. They all wore studded leather armour and three carried small wooded shields. The weapons and armour are a mix of styles and types from a range of different regions and periods. Most it seems well used, but also well maintained. 

They have no significant food or water supplies, bedrolls or camping equipment suggesting that they have a camp somewhere else. Given that it took about three hours from the time the first gnoll fled until the time the gnolls returned, it can be no more than an hour and half march away.

They have no written materials of any sort on them, including maps.

They have a small selection of coins between them. The coins are mostly silver with some gold and total 50 gp. There are also a dozen small bone discs, intricately carved. Most of them are dark with age and use.

There is about 5 hours until dawn.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2013)

Knowledge: ? to determine if discs are some sort of currency?


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 6, 2013)

Once the last Gnoll is dead, Libros' adrenaline rush starts to subside and he turns pale and starts to shake. Suddenly he leans out of the window and is violently sick.  Going back into the room he takes a number of deep breaths and slowly gets himself under control. After sitting quietly for a few minutes in comes to realise that he actually enjoyed the fight in a perverse sort of way.

Getting up he goes to find the rest of the party.

Once the Gnolls have been stabilised and the house re-secured, he finds a quiet cornet and tries to rest so he can recover his spells.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Mar 6, 2013)

Sukri picks up one of the gnoll's short bows and fires an arrow into a tree. He had not handled one since his thieves' guild days. He had always preferred daggers. Not even the most piggish watchman would strip a fellow of his dagger, and there were certain ways to twist the blade that never failed. But the day's events have given him an appreciation for ranged weapons. He fixes a quiver of arrows to his backpack and walks to the cottage.

He does not feel as exhausted as everyone else looks. If anything, the night has invigorated him. He plops down, cross-legged, next to Jan and investigates the bone discs.









*OOC:*


Appraise check +5. What do they say? How are they used?


----------



## Axel (Mar 6, 2013)

*Bayar*

After collecting equipment from the fallen Gnolls (and weapons from the captured), Bayar drags the dead bodies around the side of the house and away from the heads on the fence.  He starts to dig shallow graves.  If anyone asks why, he grunts "Keeps wolves away," in reply.


----------



## doghead (Mar 6, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> Knowledge: ? to determine if discs are some sort of currency?




Nothing comes to mind as Jan examines the discs. But some time later as Jan dozes off, he is startled awake by a thought. If the "animal like savages cloaked in fur" of Walcalski's _King of Morr_ are actually gnolls rather than fur clad barbarian humans as widely believed, then the discs are ancestor tokens of spiritual significance. The description matches perfectly. The discs are carved by the shamen from the bones of the dead, and served as some form of payment for passage into the afterlife. At least they are in the tales. They had great value to the owners, but their Jan suspects that their exchange is governed by complex social conventions. Use of them as 'currency' could be fraught with danger, the most likely the giving of serious offence. 

Jan's thought raises the question, what were gnoll emissaries doing in the halls of the King of Morr?



ghostcat said:


> Once the Gnolls have been stabilised and the house re-secured, he finds a quiet cornet and tries to rest so he can recover his spells.




Dawn arrives. The birds sing. The world becomes visible again. Spell casters recover their spells. A couple of crows feast on the heads of the dead gnolls, noisily devouring the soft bits.


----------



## doghead (Mar 7, 2013)

Axel said:


> After collecting equipment from the fallen Gnolls (and weapons from the captured), Bayar drags the dead bodies around the side of the house and away from the heads on the fence.  He starts to dig shallow graves.  If anyone asks why, he grunts "Keeps wolves away," in reply.




Good thinking. Henri's will probably appreciate not coming home to find two gnoll corpses in his front yard.



Electric Wizard said:


> He does not feel as exhausted as everyone else looks. If anything, the night has invigorated him. He plops down, cross-legged, next to Jan and investigates the bone discs.
> 
> ooc: Appraise check +5. What do they say? How are they used?




Sukri has no idea what they are, or are used for. They do not appear to be inscribed with words so much as images and symbols.

What are they worth? Around here, in the country, not some much. A traveller may be able to exchange one as a curio for a meal and bed, perhaps even a drink or two if it comes with a good story. 

In the big cities, especially gate cities and harbour cities with their greater exposure to the rest of the world and the collectors that tend to gather there, Sukri thinks he could get more than the cost of a nights food and accommodation.  Find the right collector, and it could be quite a bit more.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 7, 2013)

Eban helps out with the digging of the graves, keeping quiet as well.  The fight had taken much out of them, yet he somehow felt a little more enlightened.  Something had changed, as he felt something was nearby.  Something that was friendly, and even helpful.  Something that felt like someone was watching over him...

His curse as an Oracle was well known to him, and the random happenings were always surrounding him.  Yet this time, something else seemed to be there, in the calm of the turmoil he usually finds surrounding him.  When the graves are completed, he offers the small prayer to Torag that helped protect his follower.  Once the prayer is completed, the feeling of being watched becomes more of being approved.  Feeling that Torag has blessed him, Eban rests peacefully through the night.

When dawn approaches, his prayers completed, and his weary eyes are ready for the day, he makes sure that everyone is ready to move on for the day.  "Everyone feeling alright or are there some more wounds that still need tending to?"  The last part is said as he grabs his healer's kit and inspects its contents.

(Checking HP totals for everyone.  Eban was at full HP.  Who is down HP after the nights rest?  I would like to get a HP tally to heal those that need it)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2013)

in the morning Jan shows Sukri the different symbols and figures on the bone discs.

"these discs were mentioned in the annuals of the King of Morr that they were a traditional ancestoral connection through a shamanisic connection. Kind of like a spirit guide. possession of one in the hands of any but a gnoll would elicit a less then friendly reaction, I believe."


----------



## Axel (Mar 10, 2013)

*Bayar*

Bayar was sitting, bathing his wounds and binding them and couldn't help but overhear Sukri and Jan discussing the little disks.  He barks in laughter, genuinely amused.  "NOT having these discs means they attack without warning in the night.  How could they possibly get LESS friendly???!"  He continues to chortle as he finishes.

"I will take one of these discs then.  See if I can make myself a better target."  Taking one of the discs Bayar eyes it while turning it around, not really understanding it, and rubs it a few times.  Finally, he tucks it into his swordbelt (or loops it around his neck if it's got a hole and strap) and heads inside to eat a little before beginning the trip back.  His new claimed double-curve shortbow made of bone and horn - far superior to his old one of ash - sits on his pack, beside his now battered and scarred shield and a collection of various smaller items that can be sold as salvage.  _Should replace that shield when we get back.  No good trying to repair it..._

Finishing his food, Bayar calls to the others as he begins collecting his kit.  "We should go.  We be lucky to still be here, so let's not be pushing the Gods' favour."

[sblock=ooc]
Current HP total is 6/12.  Bayar did not rest last night, so no recovery on that front.  Does he need a Fort save/Con check to avoid being fatigued, or can we assume a 19 year old can manage an all-nighter without too much bother?
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2013)

Jan walk over and sings a rousing battle stanza.

[curelight on Baryar]1d8+1=9 

As everyone prepares their "Kit", Jan focuses his magically attuned eye on every one and every thing that was gathered from the gnolls and the house. He turns down taking any of the bows as he finds them a bit too taunt to his liking.


----------



## doghead (Mar 12, 2013)

*DAY THREE, AT HENRI'S HOUSE, EARLY MORNING*

The sun continues its daily journey across the sky. It remains hidden for now behind the hills and trees. But its passage is evident in the slow brightening of the light. The forest slowly comes alive with the sounds of birds and small animals. An hawk makes a couple of lazy circles overhead before banking and sliding off out of sight.

A man approaches on the path from the village heading into the clearing. He crests the small rise and continues walking down the slope towards. He is of average height, bald, but has  a fine moustache. He wears a wool cloak and carries a stout staff. His cloak is clean, but his clothes and boots are heavily travel stained and filthy. Beneath his cloak there is the suggestion of a bag and possibly armour of some form. There is a dagger at his belt, but no signs of more sizeable weapons.

A few paces into the clearing he raises his hand in greeting. 

"Hello. I see that you found my house. I am Henri."

He looks around.

"Is everyone all right?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 12, 2013)

"Apparently the most important one is, you." says Jan, "Any idea why gnolls would attack your home?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 12, 2013)

Eban is a bit unnerved at the revelation that Henri just happened to appear.  Whispering to the others, he asks, "How can we be assured that this is Henri?"

Sense motive +5 on the man..1d20+5=11


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 12, 2013)

"No disrespect intended, you see by the bodies and heads we had a bit of a scuffle last night, but Just how do we know that you are Henri?"


----------



## Electric Wizard (Mar 12, 2013)

Sukri approaches with a neutral smile that he hopes will put the man somewhat at ease.

"I am sorry to tell you," he says, "but if you are Henri, there are gnolls seeking you."

He tries to judge the man's reaction.









*OOC:*


Sense motive roll +5 
4+5 = 9 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3969365/


----------



## doghead (Mar 13, 2013)

*DAY TWO, AT HENRI'S HOUSE.*

Henri, or perhaps more accurately at this point, the man calling himself Henri lowers his hand and leans heavily on his staff. 

"Yes, a good question. I make potions which I sell. Kovic handles the sales through the tavern. You are here on behalf of the Chancellor, who was wondering where his potions were. Kovic told me he had asked you to come out here because they were worried.

"And Walter told me about the visitors. He said that you had a captive, and that you were expecting a return visit."

He glances over at the heads mounted on the fence.

"It seems that they did indeed return then."

The man calling himself Henri stares at the busted door for a moment.

"I suppose that they left the place a bit of a mess? I don't suppose that you noticed if any of the tea survived. Or the honey. It has been a bit of a long night."

"Perhaps we can talk while I fix up a bit of breakfast? I will explain what I can."

Assuming no objections, the man calling himself Henri heads towards the house. He moves slowly and relies on his staff for support, and despite his health tan, you see that his skin is drawn and pale and that some of the stains on his clothes look distinctly like dried blood.

[sblock=Eban Sense Motive]Eban doesn't get the sense that the man is lying.[/sblock]

[sblock=Sukri Sense Motive]The man genuinely doesn't seem to be surprised by the revelation that he is been sought by gnolls.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 13, 2013)

"I am sorry, but what we searched for was a clue as to where you went and what might have happened to you. They tore the place up, just as you see it now. Minus some defensive measures on our part.


----------



## Axel (Mar 13, 2013)

*Bayar*

Bayar stood, puzzled, and watched as the new arrival wondered in.  The others started badgering him with questions - Bayar stood and watched, dumping his recently collected kit back on the ground with a sigh.  _We be too late to return now.  Problems with that wagon weal-man...  

_He stands aside as Henri and the others head inside, then moves to the doorway to watch for any other unexpected arrivals.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 13, 2013)

"We really don't have time for tea, sir. we are on a very tight schdual. If you can let us know of the disposition of the merchandise we are here for, we need to be on our way. [diplomacy: +3] [sense motive +1]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 14, 2013)

Libros keeps silent while maintaining a low profile. At the same time he carefully studies Henri trying to establish if he is telling the whole truth.









*OOC:*


Perception (+2)


----------



## doghead (Mar 14, 2013)

*DAY THREE, AT HENRI'S HOUSE*

After Henri has inspected the gnolls (he insists) and checked their wounds and their bindings, he spends a few minutes casting a spell. Returning to the kitchen he spends another quarter of hour pottering around making tea and setting straight the table and some chairs and a bench. He won't be hurried, and despite his obvious fatigue there is a quiet strength of purpose about the man. He asks lots of perceptive questions about the events since the you arrived at his house. He is particularly interested in any comments that the gnolls made. He shows little interest in what they had on them, with the exception of the scroll, which surprises him a little. By the time the water is boiling, he seems done. 

"So," he begins once the tea has been served and those who want to be are seated, "First of all I should I apologise for all the trouble I have caused you. I didn't expect to be gone for nearly as long as I was. Things got a little more complicated than I expected. Had you but arrived a day later, things would have been much simpler."

You get the impression that he doesn't just mean for you.

"Firstly the potions for the Chancellor. I don't have all of them finished just yet. But I haven't forgotten them. I will give you a letter to take to the Chancellor explaining the situation. I sure that he will be ... understanding.

"And please don't fret to much about getting back to the village on time. I can help you with that."

Henri pauses for a moment to sip his tea. It also seems like his is sorting out his thoughts for what is to come next.

"I could try and convince you that the gnolls are just a raiding party from the mountains, and that you were just unlucky enough to get in their way. But I suspect that you are sharp enough to suspect that that is not the whole story. As it is not. 

"What I am going to tell you is known by only a few, myself and a few of the trappers, Kovic and a couple of others in town, and your Chancellor. I know the Chancellor knows because it was I who told him. Only, until now, he has not known who I was. He only knew me by the alias I used in our correspondence. When you speak to him, he will of course put two and two together. 

"The gnolls you met _are_ from the mountains, the western mountains to be more precise. But they are not so much a raiding party as a search party. They are here looking for a small tribe of gnolls that fled from the western mountains and now live here, in these mountains, as they have now for more than a decade. Dark things are happening in the western mountains. Things that I believe are part of a greater pattern of events. The gnolls living in exile here in the mountains fled as a result of the events in the west, and as such, may be useful allies in the future.

"I know that the idea of gnolls as allies may be strange one, given the common conception of them as savage monsters. But it has its precedents, as I believe  Jan here has already started to suspect. Indeed," he adds looking directly at the bard, "you might find some time spent with the Songteller, which is what the gnolls call their bards, extremely illuminating. Several epics, I suspect, would need some revising."

"But until that time, the fewer people who know that there are gnolls in these mountains, the better. If word gets out, well, people will get hysterical. Every lost animal or bandit attack will become a gnoll raid, and soon there will be soldier and adventurers crawling through the mountains looking for fame and treasure.

"So, I am asking you, keep what you know to yourself. At least until you have had the chance to take to your Chancellor."

[sblock=Ghostcat]Libros is pretty sure that Henri is not telling the whole story, but sees nothing to indicate that the story Henri is telling is not at truthful as far as it goes.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2013)

Jan bites his lip, not sure how to respond.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 14, 2013)

Libros sits down for tea and nods occasionally as Henri's tells his story. 

Once Henri has finished his story he waits to see if any of the others say anything then says "You have my word that I won't talk to anyone about this outside of the group until we have spoken to the Chancellor."


----------



## Axel (Mar 14, 2013)

*Bayar*

By the end of the story Bayar is quite annoyed.  "Why should we be leaving these creatures alone?  Them be attacking us with no warning not once, but twice!  They be dangerous to good people, and should be killed on sight.  Otherwise we not be cutting trees for our houses and fires in case we be needing allies from the fairy folk!  Or not be fishing in case we need mermaids!  This thinking would see us all be sitting in our houses too afraid to move without offending folks we might need later.  I not be talking about it yet, but we be taking our prisoners back to the Chancellor and not hiding them.  He needs to know, and seeing with your eyes is knowing."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2013)

"The ones we defended ourselves from were from the western mountains, not the locals. The locals were their target. If they are living peacefully, then they should be defended. I remember in history that they once aided the people of this land."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 15, 2013)

Eban only shakes his head as Bayar continues his tirade.  "Enough Bayar.  The Chancellor sent us here and stated that we were to act on his behalf.  If he knows of these refugee Gnolls and had not already sent soldiers to deal with them, then he chose that for a reason.  I think he sent you along for your brawn, which has shown to be your most valuable asset, and not your wits, which seem to look for trouble every which way they can.  The Chancellor seems to favor Henri here, and as such, we should respect that.  Our mission was to find Henri or what happened to him and give the information to the Chancellor."

Eban can only hope that his outburst does not get the warrior into a pissing match, but felt that it needed to be said.  "We work as a team, or fail as individuals.  Your body would be counted among the gnoll casualties were it not for help.  Gnolls seem to be the same as us humans.  We have evil people and we have good people.  Seems that the gnolls fleeing the west mountains are not evil, else there would have been mention and fear of them for the past 10 years.  Instead, it seems that the many have known of their existence and have tolerated their moving into the region.  They have lived with them for 10 years, yet it appears that you, who I assume have not had the pleasure of these gnolls being neighbors, know more about them than the locals."

Eban turns to Henri, stating, "The Chancellor will hear this relay of information from us only.  As for the prisoners we captured, what do you propose we do with them?  Gallivanting back to the Chancellor with them in tow and for all to see would definitely give way to mass fear and hysteria on what they are doing here.  One escaped, so it knows there is opposition, and how many of us there were.  If it gets back to the other leader it spoke of, a larger party would most likely come looking for revenge or trouble.  You would be alone to fend for yourself against them.  Will you be safe here?  Now that they think you are working with their missing kin?"


----------



## doghead (Mar 15, 2013)

*Day Three, at Henri's house*

Henri listens to Bayar's outburst in oaken silence. He holds his tongue until Jan and Eban have finished, although his gaze is stormy*. 

"You _did_ have the opportunity to kill the captives last night," Henri responds quietly to the fighter.

"I was thinking of handing the gnolls over to the exiles. If the captives know anything, they will tell it. What I learn, the Chancellor will learn also. And if he wishes to see them for himself, that could be arranged as well. But you can take the western gnolls to the Chancellor if you feel you must. I suspect that he won't thank you for it. Even if you can get them to the city unseen, he will have two gnolls in his cells and people will notice."

He falls silent for a moment. Suddenly he looks very tired.

"It's up to you."

"As you said," he continues, with a nod in Eban's direction, "The one that escaped is a concern. The western gnolls know that the exiles fled east, but as far was we can tell, western gnolls do not know that the exiles stopped in the mountains here. They could not have learnt it from you. But they fact that they came here, looking specifically for me, is a concern. I would dearly like to capture that last gnoll. If he gets back to others of his tribe, they will be back.

"I know that this is not the task the Chancellor set you. But it would a great help if you could hunt down that gnoll. I can provide some assistance in finding it. And I am pretty sure that I can persuade the Chancellor to understand. But it will take a few days to get word to him, and a response back. You would have to make a decision before you heard his response."

[sblock=*]Not that Bayar probably noticed, or would give a flying monkey poo if he had [/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Mar 15, 2013)

*Bayar*

If Bayar was annoyed before, now he's just plain angry.  "I am not stupid!" he bellows at Eban.  "If I be so stupid I be sleeping with everyone else.  And we all be having our throats slit." he adds in quieter, though no less angry, tone as he remembers Eban can't hear anyway.  

Turning to Henri, deliberately moving his body away from Eban, he explains his opinion further in a tone closer to conversational.  It is clear he's still angry to anyone with the slightest ability at interpreting body language and subtext.  "Henri, I not be hunting these creatures.  Or looking for fights.  Enough people be trying to fight me without looking for more.  How can these animals NOT be dangerous when they be attacking people with no reason?  I be happy to dump the prisoners in a river.  Or take them to the Chancellor.  Or be leaving them behind.  But we be telling the Chancellor, and I be taking a head if not a body."  He pauses for a second, and scowls.  "And potions.  We be coming for potions from you and have none."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 15, 2013)

*sigh* 

"Henri, And I am sure you are he, And every one. Fighting amongst ourselves will get us dead - one way or another. I see wisdom in getting these gnolls here to the gnolls of the east. Displaying the bone discs is just asking for more fights, and that is not always for the best.

Henri, the letter and what you can send will have to be sufficient. The chacellor will hear only what he wants to know from me, and only directly from me.

You staying here alone is a very not good idea. Getting these beasts to our friends to the East sounds wise to me, without a peep to the people of the village. On the subject of the village, they know something. What it is I do not know and they aren't telling. They were acting very cagey us about finding you.

Finding the wayward gnoll is imperative, but that fish may have done swam away. He escaped last night.

Would every one agree I am spot on thus far?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 15, 2013)

Eban ignores Bayar's outrage, for the effort in his yelling was lost on the deaf man.  When he turns away from Eban, deciding that he would instead deal with Eban as an outcast, in their own group, Eban's mind is made up.  When Jan's words call out for reason, he nods.  "Agreed so far."

Eban turns to henri, asking, "Can you help with capturing the escaped gnoll? And please, speak where I can read your lips, for my hearing is gone.  Unless you too intend on treating me as an outcast turning your back to shun me.  I am used to such ignorance, as I have grown up without this luxury..."  The last comment warranted a glance to Bayar, but with no emotion behind it.  

"We are not the law out here, and the Chancellor requested that any issues be relayed to the appropriate authorities. Stirring up trouble was also mentioned as something that we should not do.  Yet, it appears that things are in motion.  If the escaped gnoll reaches his destination, then a hornets nest will have been stirred.  If we capture him, then perhaps this travesty can be prevented."

Eban shakes his head.  "It seems that whichever decision we make, we have already crossed a line... just how far and which side is up to us to decide."


----------



## Axel (Mar 16, 2013)

*Bayar*

_Growing up without luxuries?!  What be the dead dullard on about..._  Bayar was now thoroughly confused, as well as frustrated.  _Why be they listening to this old man?  And why be causing problems for some fairy tale?  I don't understand..._


"Just why, in all the gods names, be we bloody caring what some stupid dog tribes do to each other?  We be here for potions.  We be having none.  Time to go and let the be dogs sorting themselves out.  Why be making it our problem?  Because this old man here says so?  We be fixing all people's problems now?"


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 16, 2013)

Libros is dismayed but not really surprised at Bayar's outburst and Eban's response does nothing to calm things down, in fact it makes things worse. "And they tell me I have problems relating to people" he mutters to himself.

Trying to get the group back together, Libros says "As Bayer says we were sent here to get some potions, which aren't ready yet. If we let the Gnoll go, then Henri will be spending all of his time dodging hostile Gnolls and won't have time to make them. Therefore I think we need to track down the last Gnoll before it can get back to its tribe. However, we need to keep the group together, so it has to be a joint decision." Libros look like he was about to say something else but he just stopped speaking.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 16, 2013)

"I concur with Libros."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 16, 2013)

"Then at least three of us agree.  Bayar, I didn't intend to state you were dumb; only that we should use each of our strengths as a group.  Jan knows more of the gnoll tendencies and history than we do, and I trust his judgement on the matter for that fact.  Will you join us in capturing the last gnoll?"


----------



## Electric Wizard (Mar 16, 2013)

"You are right, Libros," Sukri says.

He had hung on every word of Henri's story, then watched the spat with some amusement. He did not know if it was lingering tiredness or a reluctance to fan any flames that kept him from speaking out. But now he had found his voice.

"The gnoll is hours ahead of us," he says. "But he is still far from home. We may find him and silence him. How far are the mountains on foot?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2013)

Jan donsiders the question of the mountains' location.

knowledge geography +7 1d20+7=14


----------



## Axel (Mar 17, 2013)

*Bayar*

"Hmmph," Bayar grunted.  Between beard stubble and the bags under his eyes, he looks more tired than angry.  "Be making sense.  But I not being gentle with this lost dog.  We be having two problems though.  To tell the wagon man that we not be back today.  And to find more food."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 18, 2013)

"Our two 'problems can be better dealt with by the eastern allies, and the escaped dog I'd expect nothing less to be done to mapaintain the peace in the land."


----------



## Axel (Mar 18, 2013)

*Bayar*

Bayar sighed heavily.  "So now we be looking for the lost little doggies too?  Why not be leaving them alone.  We just find the runner and kill it.  Job done.  I not be wanting to meet more of these animals and be thinking they not wanting to meet me.  And what be this peace in the land rubbish?  There is no peace.  There never be peace..."


----------



## doghead (Mar 18, 2013)

double post

double post


----------



## doghead (Mar 18, 2013)

*Day Three, at Henri's House.*



Electric Wizard said:


> "The gnoll is hours ahead of us," he says. "But he is still far from home. We may find him and silence him. How far are the mountains on foot?"






Scott DeWar said:


> Jan considers the question of the mountains' location.
> 
> knowledge geography +7 1d20+7=14






Axel said:


> "... We be having two problems though.  To tell the wagon man that we not be back today.  And to find more food."






Axel said:


> "So now we be looking for the lost little doggies too? .."




Henri holds his peace while the party debates the matter. Eventually he speaks up.

"The escaped gnoll may well have many hours on you. But I doubt that he has gone far. Gnolls are pack animals. He is likely still skulking around here hoping that the leader somehow gets away. And if not then he has more than likely returned to where ever they had camp to wait. It will likely be awhile before he accepts that he has to make his own decisions.   

Jan meanwhile has mapped out the island in his head. The western mountains are at least two weeks travel away. I could be done in less by returning to the city and taking a portal to someplace closer by. But then where to start looking?

"As for getting word to the men with the wagon, the villagers who are one their way here should be able to do that for you. I can help you a little with food. The rest of what I had is probably at the gnoll camp. If we can find the camp, then there is a good chance of finding the escapee.

"And by doggy, do you mean the hyenas, which are as much wolf as hyena now, or the gnolls themselves? I lost track at some point."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 18, 2013)

"I think he means the gnolls not of the western mountains."


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 18, 2013)

"Well the local Gnolls are not our problem. All we need to do is kill the escaped Gnoll and get back to the Chancellor. So the sooner we leave the sooner we will be finished." says Libros.

After sounding so confident, Libros show his total inexperience by continuing "Eh. So what do we need to do exactly?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 19, 2013)

"First, get rid of these gnuys." pointing to the two captives. "We don,t need to be dragging them along."


----------



## Axel (Mar 19, 2013)

*Bayar*

Bayar spat.  "The whole mangy lot of them be dogs," he growled.  "And no, we don't be needing them for long," he added with a malicious grin on his face.  Walking towards the still unconscious prisoners he seized them by their ankles, dragging them outside to near their companion's recently dug graves.  Bayar then retrieved the severed heads, replanting them atop convenient spots nearby and adjusted his looted spirit disc so that it was in plain sight.

Kneeling across the body of the nearest he slapped it across the face backhanded, with his armoured gauntlet.  "Wake up, ugly thing!" he shouted in it's prominent ears, making sure it was at least semi-conscious before repeating the process with the other.  

Returning to the least groggy of the pair Bayar knelt by it's head, drawing his curved kukri in the process.  "You lose," he said, pressing the point of the blade against the underside of the gnoll's chin.  "Where be your camp?" he asked in dangerously quiet tone.  "I be asking nicely.  This time."

[sblock=ooc]
Leaving off an Intimidate roll for the time being.  Figure it should probably be a DM thing in any case, like searching for secret doors.
[/sblock]


----------



## Electric Wizard (Mar 19, 2013)

Sukri kneels beside Bayar and glares at the creature.

"Your friend shot me," he says, drawing his dagger. "If you do not answer, or you lie, I will be angry. I might hurt him."









*OOC:*


Aiding in intimidation


----------



## doghead (Mar 21, 2013)

*Day Three, At Henri's House*

The gnoll fights at first, struggling against his bonds and captors. Its futile, serving no purpose but to open a few wounds. Eventually he spills a  rough set of directions. In essence, the camp is about a hour away to the north*.

Henri watches the proceedings, but makes no move to interfere. After Bayar and Sukri have extracted the information they want, Henri speak up. 

"Thats up around the southern edge of the Blockstone hills. There are some old mines up that way. Its a bit wild up there."

He pauses, as if listening to someone.

"The men from the village are coming. They should be here in about 15 minutes."

If asked how he knows, he points to the hawk circling lazily above.

"Hella," he says.

Sure enough, a short while later the party hears the sound of dogs, then horses. Eventually 4 men on horseback crest the rise and canter down into the clearing. They are wear an assortment of simple armour and carry a motley collection of wooden shields and a simple weapons. As they draw closer, you see that Kovic makes up their number, as does the Sherif. There horses are lathered with sweat. One of them has two dogs attached to a long leash.

They shout with joy upon seeing Henri and the party alive. But the sight of the gnoll heads quietens them a bit.

[sblock=OOC]There was more detail in what the gnoll told the characters. But rather than describe a bunch of random stuff, I'll just incorporate it into the Find Camp Check modifiers - See OOC Thread.[/sblock]

[sblock=Bayar]To Bayar's practiced eye Kovic appears to be significantly comfortable with his weapons and armour than the others. He does not fidget trying to find a more comfortable position for his shield, or catch his weapons as he dismounts. He carries himself like one accustomed to many hours on a horse and kitted out for fighting.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 21, 2013)

ooc: remade the post


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2013)

*Bayar*

Bayar used the 15 minutes grace period to clean his kukri and make sure the rest of him was at least relatively clean and tidy.  Sure, his pants and shirt were ripped and bloodstained.  And he genuinely looked like he hadn't slept last night.  And his breastplate, helm and shield were dented, battered and scratched.  But a man had to have pride in his appearance, for all that.

As the quartet rode through the fence Bayar greeted them, left hand resting casually on his jewelled sword hilt, with the rest of his kit leaning against the house exterior.  "Gentlemen.  Korvic.  Please you be joining us so late in the day.  To what we be owing this honour?" he says as he watches them dismount.  _That barman be not always a barman, by how he holds himself.  I wager there be a long story to how he come by a daughter._


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 21, 2013)

Jan hums a few bars and the blood and muck fall off of his clothing [prestidigitation] . in the 15 minutes of waiting, Jan spends with Henri discussing the lay of the land, location of the mines and other points of interest. He is off by himself looking over the area of where the prisoner took off out of, following a trail of blood when the sound of horses is heard.
1d20+5=15


he returns to see the villagers with one thought, 'great, no hiding the gnolls now'.


----------



## doghead (Mar 21, 2013)

Axel said:


> "Gentlemen.  Korvic.  Please you be joining us so late in the day.  To what we be owing this honour?"




"Careful laddy. We all gave up an honest days work to ride out here to help. Although happy enough to see its not needed."

Kovic casts his eye over the scene.

"So, two killed and one captured. Not bad for a posse of city boys. How many got away?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 22, 2013)

Jan jabs his thumb towords the fence and say, "Count the heads." 








*OOC:*


that is where they are displayed, right?


----------



## doghead (Mar 22, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> Jan jabs his thumb towords the fence and say, "Count the heads."




Kovic looks at the heads, then back to Jan.

"Two. Yes. I was working on the assumption that _those_ ones _didn't_ get away. Or am I missing something?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 22, 2013)

comment in ooc thread


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 22, 2013)

Eban is not too accustomed to the newcomers, and lets the others speak.  His strange dialect is not something he easily displays, until he's more accustomed to his audience.  Pulling out his chalkboard, he scribbles quickly, showing the sign.

"GNOLLS - TWO DEAD, TWO PRISONER, ONE ESCAPED"

He then wipes the sign off with his sleeve, replacing it with, "NEED TO LEAVE NOW TO CATCH IT"

Then, wiping it once more, while the others talk, he adds something and shows it to Henri, "LAND MARKS AND SIGNS TO LOOK FOR TO FIND AREA OF CAMP - USE THIS AS A MAP"

He then offers the chalkboard to Henri, along with the piece of chalk.  He even opens his side pouch, displaying to Henri the different colors available, in case they would come in handy.  (Brown, Yellow, Orange, Black, White x3, Red, Blue, and Green)


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 22, 2013)

Waiting for the villagers to arrive, Libros observes Jan cast Prestidigitation on himself. Cursing for not thinking of that, he cast it on himself before asking the others if they would like a clean-up.

Once the villagers arrive, Libros slips into the background and lets the others deal with them.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 22, 2013)

"So, Kovic, Sire-reeve, Nice day for a ride in the country, eh?" Jan nods to the two as he greets them. "The one that got away still needs dealing with and we were just getting ready to persue them. 

These two captives could stand in judgement for crimes of high banditry against Henri, and attempted murder against us in our due diligence of determining where Henri was. Working hard labour in a quarry of the barron's might be an appropriate punishment. Just be advised, they see very well in the dark and would likely escape during that time, slaughtering any in their path, even other prisoners."

diplomacy: 1d20+3=19
suggesting the *VILLAGE AUTHORITY* take the prisoners off their hands.


----------



## doghead (Mar 23, 2013)

Kovic and the Sherif look at Jan, then at Henri.

Henri nods his head.

"We will take care of the two captives here," he says in way of response.

Turning to Jan he adds, "But our first priority is to get you away after the one that escaped."

Holding up Eban's slate he continues, "I am done with the map. It should help you get to where you need to start looking." He hands the slate and chalk back to Eban.

"So, is there anything else you need?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 23, 2013)

"Well, how deep are those mines? How long will they take to flush out the gnoll? Will we need rations?" then smiling, "My last question, for now, do you have rations to trade?"


----------



## Axel (Mar 24, 2013)

*Bayar*

Bayar watches as Korvic and, more specifically, the Sherrif exercise their control over the situation, and their prisoners.  Somebody walking in at the end of a battle and claiming credit for others' blood and sweat was nothing new to him.  Such practice was common place in the parallel would he had come from, and Bayar had long learned to look the other way.  _Doesn't make it any easier though, just because it be happening before..._

To find something to do he stood behind Eban and looked over the chalk sketch.  _Limited details, bad scale.  Done in colours like a children's drawing...ugh!_  He grunted.  _It be enough though I be thinking._  "I be thinking they living off the land and not be bringing wagons along.  So be a different spot to many I would choose.  The camp site be depending on how many came.  I guess not many more than we already be seeing.  Mebbe two or three left behind, if any.  They be setting up close to running water.  It be good for drinking and crapping both if you not be mixing the spots up."  He paused for a moment, rubbing the stubble on his chin.  

_This be a fool's game...better to let the stupid thing go..._  "It also be somewhere defendable.  These mines now...they be like Dwarf mines?  Or be like a quarry?" he asked of the local men.


----------



## doghead (Mar 25, 2013)

*Day Three, in the forest*

After gathering what rations they can from Henri and the villagers (about three days each) the party heads out into the forest in search of the gnoll camp. Just before they depart, Henri calls Bayar over. "I have a little something that will allow you to keep pace with your companions. If it comes to a chase, it may be useful." Assuming no objections from Bayar, Henri casts a spell. 

"It should last a few hours. Good speed, and good luck."

The first twenty minutes go well, with the party finding the expected landmarks and and seeing lots of signs of recent traffic. But somewhere along they way, they lose their way and the next twenty minutes are spent trying to regain it. Whether they retraced their steps to where they knew where they were, or whether they cut across new ground to get back on track shall have to forever remain a mystery as, for the sake of brevity dear reader, we shall skip over all the discussions that took place and move on. As the party did. 

As the party moves deeper into the forest the terrain gets slowly more hilly. The day warms up as noon approaches, leaving people feeling increasingly sweaty and uncomfortable. The forest itself is 

After another forty minutes traveling through the forest, the party come across the last landmark. The gnoll camp is just around the corner so to speak, mostly hidden for the moment behind trees. But definately there.

From the description obtained from the captive, and from what can be glimpsed through the trees, the camp is located on a small ledge beneath an overhanging cliff face. The ledge itself is about ten feet above the stream that carved the cliff face out of the small hill (like a bite taken out of a muffin). The cliff face rises another twentry feet above the ledge. One end of the ledge trains down to the level of the stream. The other terminates abruptly. There is only one way up the ledge.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Mar 25, 2013)

Sukri lingers in the shade and takes a long drink of water. He watches the ledge for a long time, anticipating some kind of movement.

"Maybe if our friend is waiting there, I can give him a surprise," Sukri says, turning to the group for a second opinion.


----------



## Axel (Mar 26, 2013)

*Bayar*

The spell from Henri had been unexpected, though not unwelcome.  _Wish there'd been some like him in the army...makes all this kit feel as light as a pillow._  Still, the hot day was taking it's toll on Bayar as much as any of the others and before long he was reeking of stale sweat and with his armour underlay soaked through.  At their short stop for lunch he removed the sleeves of his tunic.  One was ripped, so the garment was ruined in any case.  It brought little relief...

As they arrived at what they all supposed was their destination Bayar sighed as he took advantage of the stop to eat and drink some.  "A good place for a camp up there.  It be a hard slog up that slope if there be any with those bows around.  Might be you could sneak up without being seen Sukri, but they be smelling you first I think.  And if they be seeing you then there be no cover.  You be quick, but an arrow be quicker."  He swallowed some water, spilling some down the scratched front of his breastplate.

"Might be you can go first.  I be following once you get halfway with the rest behind me.  If any of you be having some sense you be having shields to not get shot...  Or I be going first with Sukri right behind.  Be making no difference to me."


----------



## Electric Wizard (Mar 27, 2013)

"I will go first," Sukri says to Bayar. "Follow me when I wave."

 Not eager to repeat yesterday's mistake, Sukri fights the instinct to reach for a dagger and he draws his new bow. He approaches the slope at a cautious pace, clinging to the trees' shadows.









*OOC:*


Stealth Check! +8


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 27, 2013)

Seeing a bow get prepares, Jan follows suit and draws his own bow. he does not advance, but is prepared to run to the battle.


----------



## Axel (Mar 27, 2013)

*Bayar*

As Sukri creeps up the slope, Bayar shrugs out of his backpack, preparing to leave the bulk weight of his kit behind.  He stretches his sword arm as much as possible in the time available before readying his shield.  _The sword will wait for now...she should always wait out of sight.


_Bayar settled in to wait for Sukri's signal, watching the young man climb the slope with some interest.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 28, 2013)

Libros finds a convenient and leans against it. Its not that he is tired, its just that his load is heavier that he would like. 

Once bows start to be drawn, Libros starts to draw and cock his own crossbow. It then occurs to him that he has to get up on the ledge, so he checks to make sure that he can actually get up there one-handed.

Assuming he can he keeps his crossbow and a bolt in his left hand so that he can fire quickly if necessary.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 31, 2013)

Eban had stayed quiet for the trip, focusing on making sure their surroundings were taking them in the right direction.  Eventually, they made it to where the camp was supposed to be.  Sukri was intent on seeing if he could surprise the enemy, while Bayar still seemed to want to get into the fray of the fight so quickly.  Noting the description that they had been given, there were too many places the gnoll could have been.  The stream down below; either end of it to be exact, the camp atop the ledge, or the cliff overlooking the ledge.  Knowing that with Sukri and Bayar leading the way to the ledge, he instead motioned to the cliff above.  From there, he could get a better look and see down below.  Also, if needed, he could attack the gnoll down below if required to do so.

He points to himself, then up the cliff overlooking the ledge, hoping they would understand.  Then, as Sukri heads out, so does Eban.  He fashions his new shield that the gnolls have no more use of and reaches out, as if holding a weapon.  As he nears the cliff and begins to get into position, he grasps an imaginary hilt, a fine longsword materializes in his hand.  

(Eban will instead decide to head up to the cliff overlooking the ledge with the intent on getting a good picture of the ledge below, a possibility to attack the gnoll from above, and at least covering one other area the gnoll may be hiding in.  He will use his ability to conjur the Longsword when he nears the position he wants to be in, so that he's armed)


----------



## doghead (Mar 31, 2013)

*Day Three, Early Afternoon, in the Forest.*

After stringing his bow and setting an arrow, Sukri moves out. Swinging wide to the left, he can use the forest as cover to cross the stream. It only comes to his ankles, but the water is moving quite fast. Following the opposite bank the forest continues to provide cover for the rogue up until he is within a few yards of the boulders that lead up to the lowest edge of the ledge. Staying low, Sukri crosses the open ground and reaches the boulders with no indication that he he has been seen. The climb is easy enough. It would be easier if he could stand up, but its is still manageable at a crouch.

Eban moves out with Sukri. Once across the stream however, the oracle leaves the rogue and heads up the slope towards the top of the cliff. It is a slow sixty count to get to the top.

Bayar does likewise, but unlike Eban, Bayar follows the stream up until the last of the cover before the rocks where Sukri crouches.

While Eban works his way into position, the rest of the party prepare themselves. Sukri holds position at the bottom of the ledge, tucked out of sight. Bayar, shield up and sword down, pauses in the last of the cover before the rocks. Jan and Libros prepare their ranged weapons.

At the top of the hill the ground is hard and rocky, The trees smaller and windswept. Eban moves as close as is safe, the edge of the cliff is loose and crumbly. As Eban takes position behind a small tree with a good view of the length of the cliff a small pile of stones wobbles with apparent cause (Eban hears the whispered echo of gleeful laughter) and tumbles over the edge. There is a moment silence. Then they hit the ledge below and clatter and bounce down the slope or splash into the water below.

The quite of the forest is torn apart by the barking of a dog. The gnoll lurches to his feet, bow in hand, eyes scanning the surrounding forest and the cliff above. 

[sblock=OOC]Sukri currently has complete concealment while he remains couched by the rocks. Be cannot see the gnoll or hyena, but nor can they see him. 

Eban likewise cannot see anything, or be seen. Nor can he hear the hyena of course.

Bayar, Jan and Libros are concealed by vegetation. However, as they can see the gnoll, it is possible that he will see them.

I'm not going to have a Surprise Round. 
Roll Initiative. PC's get +4 Initiative bonus.[/sblock]


----------



## Electric Wizard (Mar 31, 2013)

Sukri's pace quickens as he hears the bark. His eyes scan the foliage for a good place from where he can shoot. He halts between a brush and a mossy boulder, draws the bow's mighty string and lets loose an arrow at the startled gnoll. No quarter this time.









*OOC:*


Moving to partial cover and shooting an arrow at the gnoll.
Initiative: 18+7 (25) http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4001194/
Attack and damage: 9+4 (13), 6+1 (7) http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4001210/


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 1, 2013)

[FONT=Helvetica Neue, Lucida Grande, Helvetica, Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]Initiative 18 (Rolled and forgot the +4 bonus) [/FONT]1d20-3=14[FONT=Helvetica Neue, Lucida Grande, Helvetica, Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]

Eban spies the tumbling rubble and curses himself, twice apparently, for his misfortune.  Instead of waiting, he instead casts a quick cantrip.  The sounds of a pair of wild pigs rises from the edge of the cliff, about ten feet to his left.  He manages to make the sounds seem as though the pigs are sniffing the area, grunting and foraging.  At least, he hopes those are the sounds he can produce, for it had been a long time since he was a kid and the sounds unfamiliar...

(Cast Ghost Sound to produce the effects of a pair of wild pigs foraging - Silent Spell, so no other sound comes from him, hopefully.  DC 13 Will Save to disbelief)
[/FONT]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 1, 2013)

Seeing the Gnoll pop up, Libros almost shoots by reflex. He notices the bow in the Gnoll's hand just before he shoots and manages to stop himself. Quickly casting a spell he puts him to sleep instead.









*OOC:*


Initiative with +4 Bonus (1d20+12=31)

Cast Sleep


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2013)

1d20+6=21

Jan remembers that the hyena was gravely wounded, and targets it, but holds until one of the two acts or moves.


----------



## Axel (Apr 2, 2013)

*Bayar*

Bayar curses at the sound of falling rubble.  "Clumsy useless git.  Lucky he be not falling down the cliff himself," he mutters.  As the dog - or heyena or whatever Henri called it - sounds the alarm Bayar sighs and moves slowly out from behind the boulders to put himself between the slope and the others.  _Them dogs be tough to fight on the bottom of this slope.  They probably be knocking a horse over its tail.  Stay low and it might go over the top.  _He adopts a crouched fighting stance, shield held on an angle to the sky with his sword pointing vertically held behind him.  He calls to the others "Hold.  Be patient and they be coming to us.  No other ways in."

[sblock=ooc]
Can't get onto invisible castle again (work computer), though doubt its a big deal owing to his role in combat.  Initiative roll is 1d20+8 with the +4 bonus.  

Moving round to the front of the boulders, draw sword.  Nothing else to do but wait.
[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Apr 4, 2013)

*Day 3, In the Forest, the Gnoll camp.*

Libros casts his spell. The gnoll pauses for a moment, as if distracted for a moment. But then with a bark of anger, shrugs it off.

Sukri backs off from this place by the rocks at the start of the ledge. He can't see anything from there, and the hyena could come down on top of him without warning. As he does so, he sees the gnoll. Stepping back into cover, Sukri shoots. The arrow scores a furrow across the gnoll's armour, but doesn't penetrate.

Jan, seeing that the game is afoot, targets the hyena with his bow. He misses. 

Eban cast his spell. The gnoll glances up, but quickly returns his attention to more pressing matters. Of course, Eban has no awareness of this.

The Gnoll loses his own arrow at Sukri striking the rogue (Damage 3). The gnoll then drops down low, and out of sight.

Bayar readies himself for an attack, positioning himself with a rock to his back, and his shield in front.

The Hyena appears, advancing to the lower edge of the ledge. But there it stays, growling and snarling. 

[sblock=OOC Round 1] 
NOTES:
*

INITIATIVE: (PC's get +4 circumstance bonus instead of Surprise Round)
Libro 31
Sukri 25
Jan 21
Eban 18
Gnoll 16
Bayar 14
Hyena 4

COMBAT:
Sukri range vs Gnoll 13 (miss).
Jan range vs Gnoll 01 (miss)
Gnoll range vs Sukri 18 (hit) Damage 3.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 4, 2013)

Eban decides to move towards the edge of the cliff, intent on looking down below, trying to see what he can... (Posting now, as dependant on what he sees, he will try to use a standard action if possible...)

If Eban spies the gnoll down the ledge, and has clear shot, will attack with Steel Scarf ability, range 30 feet, +3 to hit, 1d8+1 dmg, melee attack.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2013)

"To live is life, and live to learn as we watch a devil dog burn!" Jan starts with a limerick to inspire others with confidence to make their attacks!

Standard action Bardic Performance (vocal) 

move none

planned: lingering performance next two rounds


----------



## Electric Wizard (Apr 4, 2013)

The arrow only grazes Sukri, but it's still a shock. He curses himself for being too quick to attack, and maneuvers elsewhere in the brush and prepares for another opportunity to strike. As tempting as it would be to take out the hyena, he does not want to draw any more attention.









*OOC:*


Trying to conceal and reposition myself while the gnoll can't see me. Will move out of my bow's range. Stealth +8


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 6, 2013)

Libros is slightly put out by the failure of his spell but he knows that creatures are occasionally able to shack off the effects. Deciding to change track slightly, he waits until the Gnoll becomes visible and unleash a ray of magic force.

[sblock=Actions]Ready action until Gnoll becomes visible. If this condition not meet by end of the round and the Hyena is visible, target Hyena instead.

Cast Arcane Bolt [/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Apr 9, 2013)

*Day Three, in the Forest, at the Gnoll Camp.*

*Round 2*

Libros prepare to unleash his arcane energy at the gnoll. The sorcerer waits. 

Sukri back peddles, pulling back from the rocks at the base of the ledge and putting some more distance, and cover, between himself and the hyena on the ledge [1]. The hyena watches him withdraw, but doesn't leave its spot. Sukri finds a place with concealment some 20 feet back from where he was and about five feet from Bayar. 

Jan fires off a short, rousing limerick (who would have thought that there was such a thing!). The bard's companions feel inspired.

Eban moves towards the edge of the cliff. As it overhangs the ledge, he cannot see what is happening there. But he can see the forest where Jan and Libros lurk. Unfortunately while he can see glimpses of them through the trees, he cannot make out what they are doing.

The Gnoll remains out of sight. It must be on its belly, or its hands and knees at least. A small bowl sails through the air to land with a crash onto the rocks at the base of the ledge, some ten feet in front off the hyena (and about where Sukri was moments before). It breaks open, and erupts into flames setting fire to the grass and a few small bushes.

Bayar holds. He knows that there is nowhere for the gnoll to go, except through himself and his companions.

The Hyena maintains its position at the lowest point of the ledge, It barks and growls at the flames and smoke in front of it, with occasional futile attempts to catch its own tail.

Libros unleashes his arcane bolt at the Hyena. It hisses past the dog, scorching the stone behind it.

[SBLOCK=OOC Round 2] 
[1] Shortbow range increment is 60 feet. Sukri would have to run in the opposite direction to get out of the first range increment, and even then, he wouldn't be out of range. He would be out of sight, however, that far into the forest.

CONDITION SUMMARY:
* Inspire Courage, +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. Rounds 2-4.
* 

INITIATIVE: 
Libro 31
Sukri 25
Jan 21
Eban 18
Gnoll 16
Bayar 14
Hyena 8

COMBAT:
* Gnoll vs AC5 grid section 18 (hit).
* Libros vs Hyena 6 (miss)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 9, 2013)

Jan shoots his bow at the hyena after quoting his taunting limerick. He lets his words of encouragement linger on like the ringing on a tolling bell.

1d20+4=18, 1d6+1=5

He watches the arrow sink in the wild canine's flesh with a sense of elation


----------



## Electric Wizard (Apr 10, 2013)

Sukri watches the missile's conflagration and grinds his teeth as he imagines how painful it would have been to get that in the head. He faces Bayar and speaks in a low voice.

"The dogman can hide, but we know where he is. We kill the hyena first, then I follow you to ledge and we finish him!"

Happy that the hyena did not follow him, he rises from the cover and fires an arrow at the beast.









*OOC:*


Invisible castle is down. Will post attack and damage roll when it's back. I hold my move action in case Bayar moves towards the ledge, in which case I follow him.


----------



## Axel (Apr 11, 2013)

*Bayar*

Bayar grunted as everyone's shots went wide.  "For 's sake, you all be hopeless.  None of you be hitting the water if you fall off a boat!"

The fire added a new dimension though.  _I not be thinking of that._  Slightly nervously, he eyed the ground between the boulder mound and the fire.  _Grass be burning fast.  At least there be a stream if need be.  We should move while it not be seeing clearly.



_Sukri's idea was as good as any.  "I be going forward some.  Best be not in the same position when the dog can see again."  With that, he advanced so as to be about 15 feet from the flames - far enough that if careful he could avoid being caught in a fast moving grass-fire but close enough that he might be able to catch the Gnoll unawares.

[sblock=combat block]
HP: 18/18
AC: 20
CMD: 17

Left hand: heavy wood shield
Right hand: longsword +1 (+8 to hit, 1d8+5, 19-20x2)
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 12, 2013)

Libros realises that, if he wants to get the Gnoll, he is going to have to be innovated. She he cast another spell and the suddenly the area of the ledge where the Gnoll was last seen is covered in a sticky grease-like substance. "Watch out" he says "That ledge has just become extremely slippery"

[sblock=Action]Cast Grease, if ledge is within range[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Apr 13, 2013)

*Day 3, In the Forest, at the Gnoll Camp.*

*Round 3*

Sukri shoots the hyena. The creature howls and spins around as if to catch whatever attacked it. But there is nothing but the arrow protruding from its shoulder. 

Jan shoots the hyena. The dog whimpers, turns once more and slips off the ledge. It claws scrabble against the stone for a moment, then it disappears  out of sight between the rocks below.

Eban cautiously approaches the edge of the cliff above the ledge. Below he can see the ...

The Gnoll lies flat on its belly, a spear close by its side. It stuffs something into bag before scrabbling across the ledge towards the edge. It doesn't stop, but rather drops off the edge and into the water below. Landing with a splash, it staggers, regains its balance, turns a flees upstream and away from its assailants.

Eban hastily flicks the end of his scarf at the gnoll below, moments before the creature drops off the ledge. The scarf cuts a bloody gash across the gnoll's shoulders.

Bayar pushes up towards the edge of the fire. The undergrowth that was splashed by the liquid in the pot burns unnaturally fast and bright. But the spreading flames are slower and burn more lazily producing white smoke. Bayar spots the flying Gnoll while partway through climbing the slope. 

"He be running!" Bayar shouts as a warning, before launching off after it himself, teeth gritted against the sweat flying into his eyes. _If he gets away I never be catching him..._

The Hyena does not reappear. 

Libros unleashes another bolt of arcane power, this time at the gnoll. It is, however at the very extreme of the sorcerer's range and has no visible effect. The gnoll surges out of the stream and scrambles into the forest.

[SBLOCK=OOC Round 3]

CONDITION SUMMARY:
* Inspire Courage, +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. Rounds 2-4.

INITIATIVE: 

Sukri 25
Jan 21
Eban 18
Gnoll 16
Bayar 14
Hyena
Libros

COMBAT:
* Eban Steel Scarf vs Gnoll 12 (hit). Damage 5.
* * Critical confirmation 11 (n/a).
* Libros Arcane Bolt vs Gnoll 6 (miss)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 13, 2013)

Question: The gnoll is still in sight, right?If so, Jan will move 30 feet and shoot at the gnoll but the arrow flies over its shoulder.


24969Jan Maatson2013-04-13 02:39:481d20+3;1d61D20+3 = [7]+3 = 10
 1D6 = [6] = 6
Bow shot, not sure of distance


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 14, 2013)

Just as Libros concludes that, if he wants to get the Gnoll, he is going to have to be innovated, the pesky think breaks cover and runs down the river. Thinking fast he unleash another ray of magic force which streaks towards the feeling Gnoll.

[sblock=Action]Cast Arcane Bolt[/sblock] 
[sblock=Magic Tracker]*First level Spells:* [X],[_],[_],[_],[_]

*Arcane Bolt:* [X],[X],[_],[_],[_],[_],[_][/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Apr 16, 2013)

*Bayar*

Bayar spots the flying Gnoll while partway through climbing the slope.  "He be running!" he shouts as a warning, before launching off after it himself, teeth gritted against the sweat flying into his eyes.  _If he gets away I never be catching him..._

[sblock=combat&ooc]
HP: 18/10
AC: 20
CMD: 18

Left hand: heavy wood shield
Right hand: longsword +1 (+8 to hit, 1d8+5 damage, 19-20x2)

OOC: Since Invisible Castle and the ENWorld internal die roller are still unavailable I rolled an actual, real d20 for Bayar's spot check.  Came up an 18 +1 (Wis) + 2 (synergy) = 21 (untrained).  I didn't take a photo, but happy for our esteemed DM to roll in any case.    Apologies for my tardiness.  Real life is being a bitch, work in particular.  Add to that stuff around the house (painting a bedroom ready for new baby in July plus usual winter-prep like cleaning gutters), the start of the hockey season and I don't end up with a lot of leftover time...  

Actions:  Remainder standard action to move after the flying gnoll.  Normally would be 20', but Henri's spell may still be in effect (30' move?).  Round 4 action depends on outstanding distance to the gnoll.  If Bayar is close enough to Charge then he'll do so, along with a power attack.  Otherwise a double move angled to try and trap the gnoll against the cliff face.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 17, 2013)

@_*Axel*_  [sblock] um spot? synergy? pathfinder has perception and did away with synergy, sorry to say
also try this: http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/ [/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Apr 17, 2013)

*Day 3, In the Forest, At the Gnoll Camp.*

*Round 4 - Preliminaries*

[sblock=The Plan]The gnoll has about 25 feet head start, give or take. To run him down, the characters have to make up that distance. So its a chase. I am going to abstract it to some degree.

Each round characters can run 120 feet (4x30). But as this is a forest, I am going to make it 60 feet. Each round there will be an obstacle. Successfully negotiating the obstacle will allow a full 60 feet of movement. Failing will result in a 5 feet loss. Exceeding the DC by 10, will result in an 5 feet gain, exceeding by 15 will result in a 10 feet gain.

The first obstacle is the stream for everyone with the exception of Eban. As the water is slower and deeper beneath the ledge, the challenge is a Strength check at DC10. For Eban, as he is at the top of the cliff, his challenge is a Dexterity check at DC10 to safely negotiate his way down the far side of the hill.

You may bid for any advantages you can think of. Just note them with your roll, and I will apply them if you have sold it to me. 

You may choose to roll a 1d20, or 2d10. The advantages and disadvantages of each should be obvious.

Your character may choose to pause to make a range attack. If they do, they will move half the normal distance.

If a character closes the distance to zero, the chase is over. They may choose to engage the gnoll in melee, or crash tackle the gnoll to the ground.

So as at the start of Round 4:
Bayar (20 feet)
Eban (30 feet)
Jan (25 feet)
Libros (25 feet)
Sukri (30 feet)

_If you have any comments or concerns, post them in the OOC thread in order to avoid cluttering up this one._

Scott - I understand what Axel meant by Spot, and I gave him synergy. I like to see skills being utilised as you may have guessed.[/sblock]

The chase is on.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 17, 2013)

1/2 move + ranged attack 

Jan uses tactics of a soldier. He runs 30 feet, drays his bow and shoots. As he is chasing in the forest toward the stream, he has to watch his footing.

is this cheating? 

Rather then forcing his way through the brush and brambles, he finesses his way through.

http://www.d20pfsrd.com/skills/acrobatics#cross-narrow-surface

vs dc 10 to move over tricky terrain: 1D20+2 = [9]+2 = 11

He raises his bow and takes aim at the scurvy dog

Attack [bow]/damage: 1D20+3 = [3]+3 = 61D6 = [6] = 6

The people moving through the water causes a surging wave that disrupts his aim, the arrow flies in a high arch directly behind him a good dozon or so yards

"[expletive delete]!" he exclaims


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 18, 2013)

Libros looks at the terrain that he has to treverse in order to chase the Gnoll and decides to try to slow him down. So he casts a spell before running after the Gnoll.

[sblock=Actions]Cast Grease

Move action (Acrobatics +2)[/sblock]
[sblock=Magic Tracker]*First level Spells:* [X],[X],[_],[_],[_]

*Arcane Bolt:* [X],[X],[_],[_],[_],[_],[_][/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Apr 18, 2013)

*Bayar*

Bayar felt the familiar feelings of anger mixed with excitement and adrenaline as he hurtled after the creature.   Jan's shot went wide, probably caused by the small mountain of spray thrown up as the warrior ploughed through the water in pursuit.  "There be no point running!" he shouted, "You already be dead.  Why die tired?"

[sblock=ooc]
Strength check, DC10.

2d10+3=19 (nuts...)

Should be a full move and nothing but a full move.  Not sure if Bayar is slowed by medium armour or is still affected by Henri's spell.  Not greatly important - our ranged power should be enough...
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 19, 2013)

Eban spots the fleeing Gnoll and gives chase.  He stumbles down the hillside to try and catch up to the enemy, thinking that perhaps he can delay the gnoll from getting too far of a head start.  He easily darts down the rubble and makes it safely to the bottom, making sure that the Gnoll has not escaped his vision.  
1d20+1=17

As Eban realizes that the gnoll is still within 'reach', he points at the backside of the gnoll, intending to bring it down from afar....  His armored coat sleeve seems to come alive again, reaching out on its own and striking the gnoll in the back of his leg.  Unfortunately, the sleeve of his armored coat seems to have been damaged and unravels.  Looks like a little mending will be required after this chase... (Rolled a 1... figures...)

1d20+3=4


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2013)

Invisible castle is up!?


----------



## Electric Wizard (Apr 19, 2013)

Sukri nocks another arrow. The gnoll's matted fur flashes into view and he shoots. A cry rings out. The arrow's shaft and fletching hang from the creature's bloody side. He stifles a cheer. Maybe this misadventure was finally ending.

 His surprising success with the bow inspires him to abandon his plan to charge after Bayar and engage in a messy melee. Instead, he moves parallel to where he expects the gnoll to flee, hoping to land another arrow if possible.

1d20+5=19, 1d6+1=5

2d10+3=13


----------



## doghead (Apr 20, 2013)

*Day 3, in the Forest, chasing the gnoll*

*Round 4 - The Outcome.*

Bayar surges through the water yelling (unheeded) advice at the gnoll. His mighty effort, however, is rewarded with a gain on the gnoll.

Jan dances around the edge of the stream. Once he is on solid ground again, he draws and shoots and misses.

Eban spots the fleeing Gnoll and gives chase. He stumbles down the hillside to try and catch up to the enemy, thinking that perhaps he can delay the gnoll from getting too far of a head start. He easily darts down the rubble and makes it safely to the bottom, making sure that the Gnoll has not escaped his vision. [1] Eban flicks out the sleeve of his coat, but fails to hit the fleeing gnoll.

Sukri nocks another arrow. The gnoll's matted fur flashes into view and he shoots. A cry rings out. The arrow's shaft and fletching hang from the creature's bloody side. He stifles a cheer as he sets off after the gnoll, working towards keeping it in range of his bow.

Libros scrambles around the water and heads after the gnoll. He tries to shape the spell as he moves, but at the last moment it slips from his grasp and fizzles. Frustrated, he throws himself after the gnoll, making up some ground.

The gnoll follows the stream for a while before turning right and scrambling up a rocky slope. 

[sblock=OOC]
[1] I did think about using Perception checks to keep the gnoll in view as the range opened. Maybe next time.

CONDITION SUMMARY:
* Inspire Courage, +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. Rounds 2-4.
* All characters are running (Seed x 4/2 difficult terrain)
* Gnoll: Wounds 8.


........Initial.........................Final
......Separation..Gnoll Mv...PC Mv.....Separation
Bayar..(20 feet + 60 feet - 60 feet) = 20 feet
Jan....(25 feet + 60 feet - 30 feet) = 55 feet
Libros.(25 feet + 60 feet - 35 feet) = 20 feet
Eban...(30 feet + 60 feet - 65 feet) = 25 feet
Sukri..(30 feet + 60 feet - 30 feet) = 60 feet

COMBAT
* Sukri vs Gnoll 19 (hit). Damage 5.[/sblock]

*Round 5 - Preparation*

The challenge:

1. A Climb DC 10 to scramble up the rocky slope. Alternatively,
2. A Perception DC 15 to notice an easier route up. 

Only one check is made.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 20, 2013)

*OOC:*


 two things:
1. skill challenge - climb with a dc 10
  With climb, you can take a 10

2. never mind, brain burp.







Round 4:

Standard: Jan slides to a stop, takes aim, shoots.

1d20+4=7, 1d6+1=7

the arrow goes 10 feet and hits a bird in mid-flight that was swooping down at that moment.

cursing, he stows his bow and starts climbing [take 10 for 11]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 21, 2013)

Eban spots the ridge and tries to spot an easier way to traverse it and still catch up to the gnoll.  He easily spots a route that might gain him a slight advantage on the gnoll, pointing it out to the others who have not already tried to simply go straight after the gnoll.  He then moves deftly, watching his step and picking the ones he deems most secure.

"Follow me!" he calls, hoping the others might heed his warning.  

OOC - Hoping to grant +2 Perception to the others that go after him, should they want to attempt to climb along with him.  1d20+6=24


----------



## Electric Wizard (Apr 21, 2013)

The gnoll's decision to flee upward surprises Sukri. He takes a few steps forward and raises his bow. The gnoll's exposed back is an easy target and the arrow slams into it.

1d20+5=21, 1d6+1=6


----------



## Axel (Apr 21, 2013)

*Bayar*

As the Gnoll launched itself up the slope, Bayar swore.  Again.  _I not be following him that way...he has hands free._  Turning his head left, then right, then up the slope Bayar sought an easier way, fully expecting it to be a longer route.  

Eban had been a step ahead of him though, working his way up a goat track that should cut in front of the fleeing animal.  "Eban, watch he not climb away from you!" he shouted up, as he began the ascent.  _Idiot...he not be hearing you..._

[sblock=ooc]
Taking the Perception route (+1), burning a point of Wis to get a further +5

2d10+6=22
[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Apr 22, 2013)

*Day 3, In the Forest, Somewhere.*

*Round 5 - Conclusion*

Jan slides to a stop, takes aim, shoots. He takes down a bird, but the gnoll escapes unharmed. The bard continues the chase.

Eban spots the ridge and tries to spot an easier way to traverse it and still catch up to the gnoll. He easily spots a route that might gain him a slight advantage on the gnoll, pointing it out to the others who have not already tried to simply go straight after the gnoll. He then moves deftly, watching his step and picking the ones he deems most secure.

"Follow me!" he calls, hoping the others might heed his warning.

Sukri takes a few steps forward and raises his bow. The gnoll's exposed back is an easy target and the arrow slams into it. Satisfied, Sukri pushes forwards.

As the Gnoll launched itself up the slope, Bayar swore. Turning his head left, then right, then up the slope Bayar sought an easier way, fully expecting it to be a longer route. Eban had been a step ahead of him though, working his way up a goat track that should cut in front of the fleeing animal. "Eban, watch he not climb away from you!" he shouted up, as he began the ascent. 

As Eban and Bayar crest the slope they spot the gnoll. He is barely 15 yards ahead, and sprawled headlong in the grass. His fur is matted with blood and sweat. Several arrows protrude from his body.

Moments later, Libros appears at the top of the slope to join Eban and Bayar.

[sblock=OOC]CONDITION SUMMARY:
* Inspire Courage, +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. Rounds 2-4.
* All characters are running (Speed x 4/2 difficult terrain)
* Gnoll: Dying.

........Initial.........................Final
......Separation..Gnoll Mv...PC Mv.....Separation
Bayar..(20 feet + 60 feet - 65 feet) = 15 feet
Jan....(55 feet + 60 feet - 30 feet) = 85 feet
Libros.(20 feet + 60 feet - 30 feet) = 20 feet
Eban...(25 feet + 60 feet - 65 feet) = 20 feet
Sukri..(60 feet + 60 feet - 30 feet) = 90 feet

COMBAT
* Sukri vs Gnoll 21 (hit). Damage 6.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 22, 2013)

Eban kneels, knowing that he wants answers.  His hands quickly pull out the arrows as he turns to Bayar.  "You want him to talk, or let him die?  Either way is fine with me, but choose quickly."

Assuming Bayar wants to 'ask' this gnoll some questions and requires it to be alive:  Turning to the others, he adds, "He'll live, and pay for his crimes.  Dying is too easy....  I think we should check out the campsite, take anything that can offer any clues or we can use, and get back to Henri's."

He waits for anyone else to say anything, hoping that they at least face him so that he can read their lips.  Otherwise, he'll assume they have no objection.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 22, 2013)

Jan arrives and sees the  dead gnoll. He switches from his bow to his sword and looks menacingly at the beastly humanoid. "Huh, I was going to behead him right here and place his head on a tree limb for the birds to eat of, let the beasts of the field eat of his body."


----------



## Electric Wizard (Apr 22, 2013)

Sukri crosses the stream and hustles up the cliff, winded as much from exhilaration as from exertion. It's already over. The creature's blood flows onto the rocks and leaves. The gnolls seemed much more horrifying in the night. The sunlight revealed them for what they are, he thinks - mangy, flea bitten dogs who feared humans unless they outnumbered them.

"I agree with Jan," he says. "What more could this dog tell us? We should leave."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 23, 2013)

"Then I will not heal him nor will I kill him.  He will die on hie own, or by your blades.  I am going to inspect the campsite."  Eban stands, looking down on the gnoll and letting the others deal with the foe.  He starts walking back towards the ledge, making sure to take a full inspection of the camp and any clues as to what the gnolls might have been planning.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 23, 2013)

looking to BayarJan offers his blade and says, "would you like the honor, or may I?"


----------



## Axel (Apr 24, 2013)

*Bayar*

Bayar stood over the fallen Gnoll as the rest of the group caught up.  His conscience warred with his thirst for blood after a chase while his breaths came in large gasps.

_Is no use alive, causes lots of problems.  Nothing more to be learning...  

Don't need to be killing though.  But it be escaping once before...

_Unable to reconcile his thoughts, Bayar turned away in frustration as Jan offered his sword.  "Just be killing the thing.  It be easier.  We take its head to the Chancellor, and be going home.  There be nothing more here."

Sheathing his unbloodied sword Bayar started back down the goat track to where he left his gear at the base of the slope - keeping a wary eye on the fire to make sure it would likely burn out.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 24, 2013)

Libros leave Bayar and Jan arguing over the Gnoll and accompanies Eban to search the Gnoll's camp.









*OOC:*


Perception (+2)


----------



## Electric Wizard (Apr 25, 2013)

Sukri, having said his piece, follows Libros to investigate the campsite.









*OOC:*


Perception +7


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2013)

*chop!* the longsword decapitates the beastial creature in a single merciful strike.  He finds an empty sack for the head to be put into. No more trouble will come of it.


----------



## doghead (Apr 26, 2013)

ghostcat said:


> Libros leave Bayar and Jan arguing over the Gnoll and accompanies Eban to search the Gnoll's camp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Electric Wizard said:


> Sukri, having said his piece, follows Libros to investigate the campsite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sukri and Libros successfully find the campsite. 

[sblock=OOC]Perhaps a little more detail on what the characters are looking for?[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 26, 2013)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> He starts walking back towards the ledge, making sure to take a full inspection of the camp and any clues as to what the gnolls might have been planning.




Eban examines the camp, hoping to find anything worth using or selling but also to look for any clues as to if there is anything that would tell of recent visitors.  Perception +6, 1d20+6=20


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 27, 2013)

Examine the body of valuables, remove the items. Then hum the magic chords that reonate with the eminations of enchanted items, analizing the harmonics to determine what he can of their properties.

detect magic on the decapitated gnoll.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Apr 27, 2013)

Sukri pokes around the campsite. He doubts the gnolls have left anything worth selling, so he focuses more on finding evidence of visitors or unusual intentions.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 29, 2013)

Libros is looking for anything that is not obviously part of a Gnoll camp site. That includes anything that may have been made or is associated with another race.


----------



## Axel (Apr 30, 2013)

*Bayar*

Bayar stomped back to where he left his equipment.  He felt used and dirty.  Doing other people's dirty, bloody, dangerous work had been one of the reasons he had left the army, after all.  Who would benefit from the battle last night and the...slaughter...this afternoon?  A  pack of Gnolls who Bayar sincerely hoped he would never have to meet.  _And a village full of ungrateful wankers.  Peasants never be appreciating what fighting be all about.  If they be doing the fighting it be all about them though...

_Unable to express his frustrations coherently, he settled for kicking a stone in the stream.  Sitting down on the pile of boulders that were so recently used as cover he ate a little while watching the others run around looting, impatient to be starting back.


----------



## Axel (May 7, 2013)

*Bayar*

By the time Bayar finished his snack, his armour was getting so hot in the sun that the trickle of sweat running down his back was in danger of becoming a torrrent.  _Enough of this.  Time to go._  "Hey!  Looters!  If you not be finding a whole chest of gold up there, it be time to head off!!" he called to the others further up-slope.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 10, 2013)

Eban continued inspecting the camp, trying to make out how long the gnolls were here, what they had gathered; both in items and information, and also as to any other clue as to their next move.  Oblivious to Bayar's call, he continued to make sure that anything that could garner them knowledge was not overlooked.


----------



## doghead (May 31, 2013)

*In the Forest, at the Gnoll Camp, Day Three*

The campsite shows evidence of a recent use beyond that of just the last gnoll that the characters rousted. The ash in the fire-pit is thick and while cold, still smells smokey. The place smells slightly of wet fur and something tangy.

Scattered around the pit are a number of piles of rugs, furs and a bedding of various sorts. As the characters search the ledge, they find more assorted odds and ends tucked away into cracks and gaps in the rock - a small knife, a lint and steel set, some dice, a sliver of bone, a bowl, a length of old iron with rope wrapped around one end, the other flatted and shiny with wear. In other words, bits and pieces that make life a bit easier, camp detritus.

More unusual are small bundles of assorted bits of bone, teeth, hair and shiny bits of glass or coloured river-stones. There are three of the little bundles, each one next to some bedding.

The walls of the cliff are heavily defaced with charcoal markings - a mixture of crude beast images and obscure symbols. They look reasonable recent, but the rocks beneath are scuffed grey and soot stained.

Up near the top of the ledge there is a flat section of dirt. Stones have been placed on the dirt. Wavy lines curl their way between some of the stones. There are a number of other markings, a whirlpool like swirl, a triangle topped with a cooly line and a series of dense cross hatches. A large scuff mark runs through the rough centre of the patch of dirt and several loose stones litter the far side of the area.

[sblock=OOC]A bit of a quick and dirty description of the campsite. I have only done a quick read of the last page, so if there were specific questions asked but not answered, please feel free to re-ask. Feel free to work your skills and background. Don't forget to add any appropriate skill check bonuses.

I'll do a bit more detailed read soon, but this should give you something to start with.

Oh, yeah, Perception checks while we are at it.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2013)

perception +6
1d20+6=12

knowledge local +7
1d20+7=27
nat 20!

knowledge geography +7
1d20+7=9

knowledge history +7
1d20+7=26

Jan looks over all of the picto-glyphs very closely, drawing them in his journal, annotating what he knows of the markings.

He examines the pouches of items next to each bed roll and muses aloud, "Currency, perhaps?" These items too get listed in his journal.









*OOC:*


 can anyone think of something else that applies?







[sblock=journal entry]
Decided to not head toward town after all. Townsmen showed up, told of possible encampment location for where the escapee might have gone off to.

found their camp with lone jackal and his pet gnoll. defeated them. Found campsight with interestingly beastial drawings of crude rudimentary skill. On top of out outcropping found drawings of possible map written in dirt with pebble markers.

[drawings here]
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Jun 2, 2013)

For lack of any shout of peril, amusement or fright, Bayar awaits the rest of the group at the bottom of the slope, sharpening his sword.  _How long can it take to loot a pile of furs and ashes?_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 2, 2013)

As Jan makes his way about the upper pictoglyphs, he sees Bayar.

"Bayar, I could use your expert opinion up here!" He calls

<<if Bayar arrives>>

The Bard warns not to disturb the pebbles and drawings to the solder. "Could this be a map? perhaps the squiggly lines is water here, .. .. .. .. .."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 4, 2013)

Eban too takes in the scene as he goes over the markings on the walls as well as the stones in the dirt.  He takes out his own crude map that was given to him and tries to match up any of the markers from the more obvious ones with the rocks.  If he could determine any similarities, then perhaps a clue as to what this dirt and stone thing was meant for would dawn on them.

OOC - Possible +2 for the map that Henri drew to help with his Perception check?

1d20+6=18


----------



## Axel (Jun 4, 2013)

*Bayar*

Hearing his name, and a call for his expertise Bayar leaps to his feat and rushes up the slope - sword out and shield ready.  On arriving, he is somewhat less than impressed.  "You be calling me for a bunch of lines in the dirt?  Looks like children be doing them," he says dismissively.  Pointing to the charcoal drawings on the wall he continues, "See, this one be a big bloody horse.  And WHAT a stallion he be, too," he added with a smirk.

Prof (Soldier): 1d20+5=11


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 4, 2013)

"That's a 4th leg, not the 5th." replies Jan, insufficiently hiding a smirk.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 5, 2013)

Libros look round the camp but doesn't find anything of interest. Just as he is going to join Bayar, Jan draws attention to the "Map". Libros wonders over and to have a look.









*OOC:*


Perception: +2
Knowledge (Geography): +5
Knowledge (Local) - Untrained: +4
Knowledge (Netherworld): +8


----------



## Axel (Jun 5, 2013)

Bayar looks at the horse drawing again, tilting his head to one side.  "Mebbe you right.  Hard to tell, but my version be funnier."


----------



## doghead (Aug 5, 2013)

*In the Forest, at Gnoll Camp, Afternoon on Day Three.*

It doesn't take long before the adrenaline rush fades and the events of the last three days - the forced marches, the fight, the final chase and all on top a lack of sleep since leaving the village - catch up with the characters. Fatigue weighs heavily on their shoulders.

The best of the afternoon has already gone. The light is starting to thin and the midday heat to leach out of the air. There is probably enough light to get back to Henri's place if the characters hustle.

Further consideration of the 'map' doesn't reveal anything more. Without a reference point to start at, its secrets remain concealed. The great big scuff mark through the middle doesn't help. Local knowledge might, or higher ground. Higher ground lies to the north east where the hills climb into the mountains.

The crude picture on the face of the cliff do look vaguely familiar. Eventually the connection is drawn between the them and the crude carvings on the bone disks. To Libros, who has read a number of texts on primitive societies, is pretty confident that some of the drawings on the wall and on the disks represent the same thing, and its likely to be of some sort of religious significance.

Jan gets nothing from the dead gnoll. There is no magic on the body.

The investigation of the area around the campsite unearth a small collection of bones and in water beneath the ledge and a small heap of ash between the stones lead up to the ledge suggesting that the camp has been in use for some time. Whether continuously or intermittently it is hard to say.

The sense of being watched grows. Eventually Axel's practice eye picks up the wolf and small humanoid rider sitting motionless in the shadows about 60 yards away on the other side of the water. The wolf is large and battle scarred, its fur streaked with grey. The rider is likewise clad in fur, its skin patterned with streaks of grey and back. The rider holds a short spear in one hand, its tip pointed down at the ground. As Axel's gaze meets the rider, the rider raises its spear in a lazy acknowledgement.


----------



## Axel (Aug 6, 2013)

*Bayar*

Bayar raises his right arm, palm forwards and open in reply.  "Hail, rider!" he bellows, before thinking to inform the others of the wolf's presence.  "Come join us and share a fire as this night be coming on cold."


----------



## doghead (Aug 6, 2013)

*In the Forest, at Gnoll Camp, Afternoon on Day Three.*

The wolf rider shakes its head before responding in a stream of jibberish*. The rider flicks its spear in a gesture that is much more universal: Go away. That way. 'That way' appears to be downstream. 

The rider falls silent and sits motionless waiting for a response.

* Unless you speak goblin. In which case, see below.
[SBLOCK]No. You put out campfire and go now! Yar Gock warriors come with darkness to check on dog-men. Dog men permitted to stay. You are not. You will be hunted down and killed. Go now. Leave no tracks. Do not stop until you have reached the stream beyond the waterfall.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Axel (Aug 6, 2013)

Bayar calls softly to the others.  "Gents, we be having a problem here.  If anyone fancies their shot, I be trying to talk to the savage..."

The warrior begins to walk down the slope, intending to approach the rider.  He keeps his sword hand empty, but has his shield in the left. "I be no speaking you language," he tries, first in Hessian and then in Common.  _Just keep him talking long enough to get close._


----------



## doghead (Aug 6, 2013)

*In the Forest, at Gnoll Camp, Afternoon on Day Three.*

The rider listens and watches in silence as Bayar responds.

"Go," the wolf rider says eventually in heavily accented common. "Go away here. Down water. Don't stop. Go past ... water down rocks. There more safe. No fire."

[sblock=OOC]The rider is across the water and up stream somewhat in the same direction that the gnoll fled. All the PC's are on the ledge at the gnoll camp, or close by to it. The terrain between the rider and characters is largely open, but the rider remains close to cover.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 6, 2013)

"He wants us to leave to where the waterfall is. The Gnolls were allowed to be here, but we are not. Oh, and no camp fires. If we do not leave, our lives will be in danger." Jan translates in a smooth calm voice, as he does not want to cause any alarm.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 7, 2013)

"Well is there any reason to stick around." say Libros "Otherwise I suggest we leave."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 7, 2013)

"Bayar, Come on. Lets go."


----------



## Electric Wizard (Aug 7, 2013)

Sukri's fatigue, and the soreness of last night's wounds caught up with him as he picked through the campsite. But at the sight of the strange rider, he instinctively touches his dagger.

"We should leave," he whispers. "But this could be a trap."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 7, 2013)

Eban is oblivious as to what transpired, as Jan's back was turned.  It seemed though that they had taken notice of something across the water and were ready to leave.  He gathers his board and makes sure that the picture is as he drew and stores it in his bag.  He follows the others, taking the rear guard.


----------



## doghead (Aug 7, 2013)

*In the Forest, at Gnoll Camp, Late Afternoon on Day Three.*

The wolf and rider moves up slowly behind the party as they move out, watching them intently. They close the gap slightly, but remain at least 40 to 50 yards away.

<<Walk in stream. Hide your tracks and smell>>, the rider says as the characters step down from the rocks that lead up to the ledge.

The wolf and rider pull up once they reach the rocks that lead up to the ledge.

<<Keep going until past the waterfall. Do not camp near stream. Camp downwind. And no fire.>> the rider reminds the characters.

<<And tell the Greenman servant that Nerrek the Speenbiter grows stronger. Dogmen have found something. Trouble is coming. He will know my meaning>>

OOC: <<Spoken in Goblin>>.


----------



## Axel (Aug 8, 2013)

Bayar, having no understanding of what the goblin rider is saying, waits until the others are safely down from the Gnoll camp.  "I be taking the rear, in case he be trying tricks," he tells the others as they prepare to move out.  

*assuming Jaan translates*
The big human, already sweating from the cross-country hike and chase in full armour, has no interest in filling his boots with water and persists/insists on walking on the river bank.  "No bloody goblin be telling me where I be walking..." he grumbles.


----------



## doghead (Aug 8, 2013)

*In the Forest, at Gnoll Camp, Late Afternoon on Day Three.*

Bayar's refusal to walk in the stream results in series of rebukes from the wolf rider accompanied by emphatic gestures with the spear. Bayar doesn't need a translation to understand the meaning*. As he ignores them**, the gestures become more emphatic and the words more rapidfire.

Eventually the pulls up the wolf, still some 40 yards back. Driving the spear tip into the muddy bank, the rider swings down beside the wolf hanging on to its fur with one hand and grabbing something from the ground with the other. A stone. Which is hurled at the stubborn warrior. And sails well wide. The wolf rider glares at Bayer before breaking into another monolog, but this one delivered slowly and in the manner one uses when talking to foreigners, children and idiots.

[SBLOCK=OOC * Goblin Translation]The language gets more colourful the more the rider is ignored. But the underlying message is the same. If you leave an easy to follow track, then the hunters/warriors who come will quickly identify which way you go, giving them time to return, collect many more warriors and wolf riders and sharmen and find the characters before sun rise. If you leave no tracks, they will waste time searching. They will be uncertain, and the characters will be too far to find before daylight returns.[/SBLOCK]

OOC ** A safe assumption?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 8, 2013)

doghead said:


> *In the Forest, at Gnoll Camp, Late Afternoon on Day Three.*
> 
> Bayar's refusal to walk in the stream results in series of rebukes from  the wolf rider accompanied by emphatic gestures with the spear. Bayar  doesn't need a translation to understand the meaning*. As he ignores  them**, the gestures become more emphatic and the words more rapid fire.
> 
> ...




Jan does indeed translate for the party and makes sure that Eban is read in on the situation by letting him read his lips in an explanation of who the rider is. When the fighter starts to refuse to walk in the water, causing the goblin to become more and more irritated, Jan stops and tries to reason with Bayar.

"Please will you walk in the water. We need to leave no tracks behind us and when we get to the waterfall we need to be downwind. Besides, I am tired of learning new profanities in the goblin tongue. Their language is bad enough, but their profanities describe intimacy between things that I wish I could un-hear. I am begging you to make him stop."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 8, 2013)

Eban turns to Jan at this empass with Bayar and asks, "Why is it helping us?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 9, 2013)

Looking directly at Eban, "I have no idea. I am grateful, though."


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 10, 2013)

Libros interjects "I don't think he is helping us. He just wants rid of us for some reason of his own."


----------



## Axel (Aug 10, 2013)

*Bayar*

Bayar laughs, long and loud at the uselessness of the goblin's throw, the absurdity of its antics and Jan's intensity at following its instructions.  He laughs so hard he sits down on the riverbank, further ruining his trousers.  "Now why we be in such a rush to be pushed around by some goblin.  If he be typical, they not be hitting the water if they be falling off a boat!"

The warrior catches his breath, and stands.  "I not be afraid of goblins.  This not be their land, it be for men.  I go because I wish."  Glaring at the goblin with his right hand resting on his sword hilt, Bayar adds "And I not be walking into some trap.  We be camping where we please."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 10, 2013)

Its not them, its the gnolls, those who will be shredding our tired selves. We need to use wise tactics.


----------



## doghead (Aug 10, 2013)

The wolf rider watches the characters intently from the usual distance.

"Gock be here before human came. Be here after human gone," the wolf rider responds in common to Bayar before falling silent again. The tip of the rider's spear twitches like the tail of a cat. The silence stretches out again.

"Fine. You go where want. You camp where want."

The wolf and rider wheel around and proceed back up stream, keeping an watchful eye on the party as they go.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 10, 2013)

Eban shakes his head at Bayars antics.  "Bayar.  You are a great warrior, but have no need of anyone telling you that.  Yet, if this is the manner in which you decide to run your life, then again, that is your decision to make.  I have made mine.  You will kill us all if this is the way you throw around your weight.  If we had found a helpless child or woman, would you so easily put them in possible danger for the sake of your pride?  It would seem that we have been blessed to have at least a warning of things to come.  If you choose to piss on them, so be it.  I am done with you.  I know we are not helpless, but we may easily be overmatched if the goblin's words are true.  Caution is warranted, and caution is no friend of yours.  As I had healed Sukri with his illness due to him listening to the warnings, it seems you have chosen the other path of not heeding the illness.  The path of cutting away the infected area and moving on must be taken....."

Eban then proceeds to heed the warning of the goblin and calls out, "Thank you!" to the rider before turning and leaving.  The warrior named Bayar had again decided that his pride overwhelmed the fact that he is putting them all in danger.  Death followed Bayar, and sooner or later, those around him would succumb to it...  Eban moves along, ignoring the need to rest, as he wanted to get as far away from Bayar as possible.  A choice had been made for him, without his choosing.  His back turned, he moves down the path outlined by the goblin...

OOC - Not to be a prick, but Eban can't seriously work with Bayar in this manner.  Bayar has continuously ignored the group as a whole.  In Eban's view, this is only bringing the group into harm and danger without their choice.  Eban's making the choice to rid himself of this as he had seen with cancers and plagues.  Sometimes you just have to cut away the bad, and move on...


----------



## Axel (Aug 11, 2013)

*Bayar*

Bayar swore as Eban began to leave, calling out "Eban, stop!" before realising he wouldn't hear and swearing again.  He ran after him, placing a hand on his shoulder to turn him around so the deaf mystic could "hear" what he had to say.  "Eban, we all die as we be men." The warrior shrugged as best he could in armour.  "I still be alive, as you be.  Now I be alive because I be suspicious and not taking orders from strange goblins among other things.  Nobody ever be acting without gain.  Stop and think!  Why be this goblin sending us away, and _this_ way?  We all be acting like sheep pushed around by the shepherd and his dog."


----------



## Electric Wizard (Aug 11, 2013)

"Whatever happens," Sukri says, "I prefer we stay together."

He begins to follow Eban down the path.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 11, 2013)

Eban is a little shocked as the large hand grabs his shoulder.  As he spins and sees Bayar speaking, the words are easy to understand, yet strange.  Bayar had never before attempted to explain his actions, until now.  Eban chooses his words wisely, as he answers Bayar.  "We are alive because we stayed together.  You are alive because we work as a team.  You were at deaths door just yesterday, and without a little healing, you would have passed through those doors.  Yet, you are right in some sense.  We are alive also because we choose to face our enemies instead of cower from them."

Eban points to the goblin, adding, "Your words ring with some truth, and for that, I am grateful that you at least acknowledge your actions.  But that goblin there, he had a choice as well.  He could easily have not shown himself so easily nor warn us.  He could easily have snuck back, gotten reinforcements and killed us during our sleep.  True, his actions are suspicious, but it does make sense.  He's asking us to move without leaving tracks.  Sounds simple enough.  Don't make a fire for fear of alerting anyone as to where we are; again, simple enough.  Can you at least try to allow some stealth in this endeavor?"

Eban looks at the goblin and wolf, wondering if he had missed anything in the way it was warning them, herding them as Bayar thinks.... (Sense Motive +6) 
1d20+6=26

OOC - Holy Crap!  Natural 20 on a random skill check... go figure...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 11, 2013)

Jaan nods and follows Eban and Sukri.


----------



## doghead (Aug 12, 2013)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Eban looks at the goblin and wolf, wondering if he had missed anything in the way it was warning them, herding them as Bayar thinks.... (Sense Motive +6)
> 1d20+6=26
> 
> OOC - Holy Crap!  Natural 20 on a random skill check... go figure...




[SBLOCK=OOC]I usually roll sense motive checks in the blind so players can't assess the validity of the result based on the check result. But the again, a natural 20 is a treat. I may or may not have re-rolled the check this time 

Eban thinks that the goblin rider is being upfront with the party. If they remain at the gnoll camp they will be in danger. If they head down stream, they will be safe. 

He also gets the feeling that there might be more to be had from the rider. While the wolf and rider retreat, they do not simply disappear into the forest as they might.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Axel (Aug 12, 2013)

Bayar shrugged as best he could at Eban's reply.  "If the goblin be bringing friends to kill us in our sleep then that be normal.  Nothing to be suspicious.  This one not be acting normal, so I be suspicious."  The fighter seemed to have exhausted all he had to say and made to turn and watch the goblin again, when he thought of something else.

"Last night, may be we all die if I be sleeping.  Or maybe you die, or Jan.  Maybe I die if I fight the goblins.  One day something be killing me.  Nobody be noticing the difference in the world afterwards, so I not be losing sleep over it."


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 13, 2013)

Libros moves along in the middle of the group. He would like to smooth things over but he's not really a people person and isn't quite sure what to say. Not only that but he know that Eban can't hear him anyway. Finally he says "As I said, the goblin has his own agenda. However, our interests seem to coincide at the moment as its trying to get us away unobserved.

I wonder if its to do with the lost gnoll tribe" He adds as an afterthought.[/color]


----------



## doghead (Aug 16, 2013)

*Return to Henri's house, Mid Morning, Day Four.*

The journey downstream to the waterfall is straight forward enough. A place camp is found, and the night passes without incident. By morning, those suffering any ill effects from their efforts in the chase are refreshed and feeling themselves once more.

The next day sees the party returning to Henri house via the small stream that passes through the clearing. Henri is there, along with Walter and his donkey, but the villagers have returned home.

[SBLOCK=OCC]At this point I am going to leave it up to you to decide where your characters go and do. There is stuff going on and you are free to pursue whatever interest you and/or your character. You don't have to remain here. I will follow your lead.

Great inter-character interaction over the last few pages. Seems all I need to do is throw in some random monster and watch you guys entertain yourselves  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 17, 2013)

"Henri, it is good to see you. Might you know of a goblin who rides a wolf who might actually be helpful in the wilderness?"


----------



## doghead (Aug 18, 2013)

*In the Forest, at Henri's house, mid morning Day Four.*



Scott DeWar said:


> "Henri, it is good to see you. Might you know of a goblin who rides a wolf who might actually be helpful in the wilderness?"




A look of surprise crosses the potion brewer's face. He stops what he is doing (repairing the damage to the garden) and puts down his tools 

"I know of several wolf riders. But one that is helpful?" Henri is silent for a moment.

"Perhaps, yes. I think that you ought to tell me what happened."

Henri listens to the character's story**, inserting the odd question here and there. After hearing enough to confirm his guess, Henri admits that he is the Greenman, and the goblin wolf rider is Copperhead. Which is not their real name. Real names are too dangerous. 

"So," Henri concludes after the telling is done. "It would appear that the gnolls were indeed looking for more than just the exiles, and they may have found it.

"Which leads up back to you. You have proved yourself handy. I could use your help. Will you stay, or are you returning to town and the Baron?"

OOC: ** I have assumed that the characters will share all of the events of the last day. But if there is anything you want them to hold back on, let me know and I will edit accordingly.


----------



## Axel (Aug 18, 2013)

Bayar, standing towards the back of the group as the tale is told, speaks up in reply.  "Henri, you be holding information back.  Dog-men be searching for you across the world.  Dog-men be looking for other things.  On finding these things, goblins be telling you?!" he says, with a rising pitch and rising incredulity.  "Now you be wanting me to help?  What is thing thing you be protecting or hiding?"


----------



## doghead (Aug 19, 2013)

*In the Forest, at Henri's house, mid morning Day Four.*

"Of course I didn't tell you everything. There were things that i didn't think you needed to know. There were things that I didn't know you would need to know."

Henri looks like he is about to add something, but bites it back.

"There is more. Much more I think. And yes, I want your help. But if you are returning to town, then there is no point in wasting your time with it."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 19, 2013)

"You may not be safe out here at this time. I recommend we help you. " Jaan looks to the others o see if they will assist.


----------



## Axel (Aug 19, 2013)

"Life be not so simple," Bayar replies.  "I be liking work out here, but I must be telling the Chancellor of what happened.  If we be unable to send a message," Bayar pauses and glances at Walter to see his reaction, "Then I not be seeing how I be helping.  Also we be unprepared for a long campaign.  Some supplies be needed before camping again.""


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 20, 2013)

Eban awaits the freezing chill that is sure to encompass the group here and now, freezing them in their tracks and leaving their breath frozen in the air as it falls to the ground.  A slight breeze does hit him, but that is all, as he shakes his head in bewilderment.  Somehow, he agrees with Bayar.  "For once, I agree with Bayar.  We do have to alert the Chancellor of our intentions, and restock.  If we are to deal with Gnolls, Goblins, Wolves and who knows what else is not being told to us, then we need to make sure we are equipped to do so.  Otherwise, we're as good as dead."

Eban brings out his chalkboard, showing Henri what he had copied down.  "Does this make any sense to you?"  He hopes to gauge the reaction of Henri... (Sense Motive +6)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 20, 2013)

"Bayar, I agree, we do need to restock and inform the Chancellor. I am with you on that."


----------



## doghead (Aug 21, 2013)

*At Henri's house, In the Forest, Morning Day 4.*



Axel said:


> If we be unable to send a message," Bayar pauses and glances at Walter to see his reaction, "Then I not be seeing how I be helping.




Walter doesn't seem to paying the conversation much mind. The trapper has parked himself on a convenient log and busies himself with his pipe.

"Then we are agreed," says Henri after a pause. 

"You can head into the village to re-supply as you require. While you are there, you can leave any messages you have for the Chancellor with Kovic. He will see that they get to town. And if you would, I will give you a message of my own for the Chancellor to pass on as well.

"If you leave soon, you should be able to get there by nightfall.

"When you get back, we can talk some more."



Fangor the Fierce said:


> Eban brings out his chalkboard, showing Henri what he had copied down. "Does this make any sense to you?" He hopes to gauge the reaction of Henri...




Henri looks at the chalkboard. "That's interesting. Where did you find this? 

"May I?" he asks, holding out his hand. Assuming Eban agrees, he places it on the table and proceeds to rotate it in 90 degree steps, considering it from a number of angles.

[SBLOCK=OOC Eban]Can't remember what was on the chalkboard. Was it a copy of the 'map' drawn in the dirt, or of the scrawls on the walls? Or both?

Eban gets the feeling that Hernri's is being up front with the characters. He might not be telling them everything, but he has said as much himself. Henri also seems genuinely interested in what is on the chalk board.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 21, 2013)

Although Libros would like to help Henry, he is a townie and is not sure whether or not he likes the country. So when the others start suggesting going beck to report to the Chancellor he nods his head in agreement. Then when it is suggested they only need to go back as far as the village, he is back to been unsure. 

In the end, Libros keep quiet and just listens.


----------



## Axel (Aug 21, 2013)

Bayar looks a little frustrated at Henri's attitudes.  "You be misunderstanding me Henri.  If we not be knowing where we go, or for how long, we not be able to prepare.  How much food to bring?  Can we be using a cart?  Furs for the snow?"


----------



## doghead (Aug 22, 2013)

"Ah, yes. I see what you mean. The answer is I don't know exactly. But if the Yar Gock are involved, then it cannot be too far; a few days away, a week at the most. More than that would take well beyond Yar Gock territory. I don't expect that you will be seeing any snow. Unless you are gone for a few months."

[sblock=OOC]The nearest permanent snow covered mountains are a fair way from here, around two or more weeks travel on foot. From memory, I said that the afternoon no longer holds the heat of the day, so I think that its early autumn. Snow wouldn't be expected around here for two or three months.

See OOC thread.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 22, 2013)

"Hmm, about 3 weeks food? One to get there, one to get back, one for the campaign? Arrows, anything else?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 24, 2013)

Eban doesn't seem to need anything else, just the basics, which seem to be covered by the others.  When Henri looks at the chalkboard, Eban hopes that the old man can make sense of all the notes he took and the map that was drawn.  (OOC - yes, Eban took down all the notes on the markings, the crude map and the markings on the walls.)


----------



## Axel (Aug 25, 2013)

Bayar counts a few things off on his gauntleted fingers.  "Aye, three weeks for food be about right.  We make do with streams for water.  Be easier on my back with a donkey."  That word seems to set off a light bulb over the top of his head.  Bayar turns to Walter, who has remained suspiciously quiet through the conversation.  "Walter, if you be knowing the way, we be appreciating your help.  And your donkey.  I be happy to pay for your time."


----------



## doghead (Aug 25, 2013)

*At Henri's House, In the Forest. *

"Right then", says Henri. "I suppose now is a good a time as any to tell you what I know and answer your questions.

"The gnoll tribes have been looking for the exiles since they fled. For many years the tribes activities have been fairly consistent; one or two hunting packs a year, ranging all over the mountains to the north and east of here.

"A few years ago things changed. The gnoll presence became more persistent. They spent more time going over the same area. At first I was relieved as the area in which they were concentrating their efforts was far from where the exiles were living. After a while I started to suspect that something else was going on. The gnolls came to an agreement of some sort with the Yar Gock, Copperhead's tribe. It was brokered by Nerrek Spleenbiter, a particularly clever and dangerous goblin. Over the last few years Nerrek has been building his support in the tribe. He does not yet have enough to challenge the current leadership. Copperhead believes that there is something going on between Nerrek and the gnolls.

"I used to have an understanding of sorts with the Yar Gock. In return for my occasional assistance, they largely kept away from the local village and farms, and left travellers alone. That came to an end about the same time as the agreement with the gnolls. While it was not Nerrek who ended things, I think his hand was in it. Since then I have had much less visibility of what is happening with the Yar Gock.

"Copperhead said that the gnolls have found something. It makes sense. It explains much of what has been happening recently. I don't know what they have found. But I think it is vital to find out."



Axel said:


> ... Bayar turns to Walter, who has remained suspiciously quiet through the conversation.  "Walter, if you be knowing the way, we be appreciating your help.  And your donkey.  I be happy to pay for your time."




Walter looks dubiously at Bayar. 

"You don't even know what you are looking for, so how do I be knowing the way? 

"But it be true that I know these parts. And you be needing a donkey or else you be struggling to walk more than a few miles. I be too old to go chasing adventures and the like. 

"But a little bit of coin would not go amiss, that is true."

[sblock=OOC]Its a bit rough and ready. And there are gaps I am sure you will pick up on. But I can't sleep, and I wanted to give you something to get started on. Hopefully this helps.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Aug 27, 2013)

Bayar grins, and offers his hand to Walter.  "Be good to have you along.  If you not be minding the walk, we needs be getting to town for supplies and back before dark."


----------



## doghead (Aug 29, 2013)

*Back at the Village, Late Afternoon, Day 4.*

The trip to the village and back is uneventful. The mundane items are, with a little assistance from the Kovic and some of the villagers, all obtainable. There is however, no shop in the village selling magic items. The two ever-burning torches and the wand require a little more work. 

A couple of the villagers have ever-burning torches which they are will to sell for 150 gp each. As for the wand, that is a bit more tricky. The local mid-wife and healer has one. She bought it from a trader who swore blind that it was new. But the woman can't verify that, and somewhat doubts that it is true. She has used it 18 times, and indeed there is a length of thread tied to one end with eighteen knots in it. It is very useful to her, but she _might_ be convinced to sell it for the right price.

[sblock=OOC]Scott, I thought that this might be a chance to give the GitP Diplomacy rules a spin. 

I have worked out the initial DC  (Target and Relationship modifiers included). The only thing remaining to determine before rolling is the Risk/Reward modifier. The amount you offer will be one aspect of that.[/sblock]

*In the Forest, At Henri's house, Day 5, Part One*

Henri considers the various drawings done while at the gnoll camp. He spends a bit of time turning the 'maps' round, and even more time leaning back in his chair with his eyes closed.

"Dark-wood valley maybe," he says, pointing to one of the features. "But this could be the Troll hill, which would make it further west. But if this is Sick-stream swamp, it would be further north."

Walter shrugs. "I stay away from that part of the world myself. Nothing good to be found there."


----------



## doghead (Aug 30, 2013)

*In the Forest, At Henri's house, Day 5, Part Two*

"Ajsaran ghush'lhaei," Henri says, pointing to the copies made of the images on the wall of the cliff. "Old magic. It's the magic of blood and earth and muscle and stone. Primative, or maybe a better description would be Primal, in some ways. But dangerous. Its time was long ago, before the gods and world we know today. Where is should have stayed. 

"It was the rise to power of a cult of Ajsaran ghush'lhaei that lead to the gnoll exiles fleeing their homelands. Of course, they don't call it by this name. To them he is the Bloody Fangs of the Stone Dog or some something like. It doesn't translate well.

"But you can see the basic elements of Ajsaran ghush'lhaei symbols in these images.

"Chaos," he says pointing to one. "Or at least derivative of."

Henri dips his finger into his drink and make a couple of marks on the surface of the table. 

"See, you can see the underlying elements here."

"This one; Energy or life force. This one; Decay, death or inevitability. Despair in the context of ones enemies or opponents."

"I believe Nerrek is a also a worshiper of Ajsaran, although he is yet to reveal himself as such. And he is not alone. Throughout the goblin tribes there seems to others like Nerrek, working towards taking power. 

"That is where I was for the last few weeks. Visiting friends and trying to find out a little more. I was able to confirm my suspicions but little more. We ran into some trouble, which is why I was away longer than I expected."


----------



## Axel (Aug 30, 2013)

After the long day's hike Bayar took the opportunity to remove his armour  and air out the undershirt and padded layers.  Well, actually they needed a wash in the stream before being allowed in the house so ripe did they smell.  Lacking any alternate clothing, he unselfconsciously sat around in pants and boots for the afternoon and evening cleaning, polishing and maintaining the various pieces of steel used in his trade.  

Henri's outburt, and subsequent aside about old magic left Bayar no clearer to understanding what was going on.  "Henri, be speaking plainly for once," he retorted.  "You be asking for help, and we be happy to do what we can.  But for the love of all the gods, what you be wanting?  Where..." he trailed off, clearly at a loss to express his thoughts.  He scratched his days old stubble, thinking.

Clearing his throat, Bayar tried again.  "Goblins.  We be starting at these goblins I think."


----------



## doghead (Sep 3, 2013)

Axel said:


> "Goblins. We be starting at these goblins I think."




"The goblins, or at least some of them, are likely to know what the gnolls have found. Or at least where it is.

"But how are you planning on asking them. They are not that welcoming of outsiders. Copperhead is perhaps the only one who would speak with you."

[sblock=OOC]There is something else that you may have overlooked. But I suspect that your characters would probably pick up on the ... smell.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Sep 3, 2013)

"By banging heads together and cutting off hands until they be listening!"  Bayar laughed coarsely at his own joke before turning around to see the others' reactions.  "None of you thinking types be having any better ideas then?"


----------



## doghead (Sep 4, 2013)

*In the Forest, At Henri's house, Day 5*

Henri looks a mite concerned.

"You are not thinking of attacking the den?"

"There are at least two dozen warriors in the Yar Gock, including half a dozen elite warriors and a few wolf riders. Half of the rest maybe are more craftsmen than warriors, but they all know how to fight. There are three or four shamen and priests in the tribe, three bugbear mercenaries and ... something else. I don't know what exactly, but it is The Mogur's, the leader's, personal guard.

"Goblins have been fighting things bigger than them for hundreds of years. Their dens are designed for defence. They are riddled with small passages. They will draw you in, try and split you up and come at you from all sides. The females as well as the males.

"Some of you might survive. But I doubt it."

Henri stares across the room for a moment before shaking his head.

"If you want to bang some heads, you might want to start downstairs."


----------



## Axel (Sep 8, 2013)

Bayar's eyes narrowed.  "Downstairs??" he said doubtfully, before rising and heading downstrairs to see what on earth Henri was on about.


----------



## doghead (Sep 8, 2013)

The air in the basement is thick with the smell of animal fur, piss, and raw meat. 

Downstairs are the two captive gnolls, bound and tied to posts, and a bear. 

"Don't poke the bear."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2013)

doghead said:


> *Back at the Village, Late Afternoon, Day 4.*
> .. .. .. .. .. but she _might_ be convinced to sell it for the right price.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Scott, I thought that this might be a chance to give the GitP Diplomacy rules a spin.
> ...












*OOC:*


working on a response. still a lot of post hospital  issues


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 12, 2013)

Libros isn't currently saving up for anything. So he happily pays 150gp for an ever-burning torch, after testing that it works.

The problem of the Gnolls is harder. Libros is starting to realise that book-learning is not the same as being out in the real world. "So where do we start?" he asked, thinking aloud. On been taken downstairs he continues "Obviously, questioning these Gnolls is the first order of the day."


----------



## Axel (Sep 12, 2013)

On arriving downstairs and spotting the...visitors Bayar grins savagely and cracks his knuckles.  "Henri!" he shouts.  "Why be there a bear down here?"

Striding forward he stops in front of the chained gnolls and squats, barechested with tattooed muscles on display.  Drawing his wickedly curved kukri with his right hand he grabs the closest gnoll by the chin and forces its face towards his own.  "Be remembering me and my friend?" he asks softly.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 13, 2013)

Eban makes his way downstairs, opting to stay near enough to read the gnolls lips, should he have to.  Otherwise, he waits to see what transpires.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 14, 2013)

Jan Maatson looked at the two gnolls and, _a bear?_ "So, uh, What is with the bear, Henri? Can we skin the gnolls alive and feed the skin to the bear?"

Jan starts with a ditty about a lepperchan who skillfully steals information from people only to give empty promises in return.

use perform to increase party's ability to interrogate the gnolls.


----------



## doghead (Nov 24, 2013)

*Back in town, at the Chancellor's residence, late in the evening.*

Twelve days after departing from Henri's house in search of the gnolls, the party finds themselves back at the Chancellor's residence. After several days searching the forest with Walter's assistance, the party with managed to find the gnoll lair and rout the gnolls as well as drive off an attack by a group of goblin warriors, lead by the vicious witch doctor Nerrak. Tired, travel stained and a little battered, they arrive well after night has fallen. They carry with them a letter from Henri to the Chancellor, as well as several items taken from the gnoll lair; a number of scolls and a length of bone richly engraved with runes.

Despite the lateness of hour, the party are summoned almost immediately to see the Steward. This time however, he takes them to see the Chancellor himself. The Chancellor, dressed only in a robe over his night clothes, reads Henri's letter carefully and reviews items presented to him with interest. He questions the party closely on their account of events. 

After several hours, he appears satisfied, and the party is dismissed. The next day, you are informed by the Steward as you leave, is yours to with as you please. The Steward suggests you use it to rest and recover as he is of the opinion that your services will be required again shortly.

The Steward is right on the money, and early in the day after the next Bayar, Jan and Libros are summoned once again to the see the Chancellor.

OOC: The new IC thread, commencing with the party's meeting with the Chancellor should be up shortly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 24, 2013)

Jan uses his prestidigitation to freshen his looks and smell as much as possible, helping his fellows as much as possible too.


----------



## doghead (Nov 25, 2013)

The characters have some 30 hours before they meet the Chancellor. Plenty of time in which to get have some food, rest and perhaps, dare I say, a wash?

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 25, 2013)

Jan will scrub eat and sleep, then wait patiently to be summoned.


----------



## Axel (Nov 30, 2013)

After the long late night meeting, Bayar heads back to his sleeping cell. Dropping the outrageously overloaded backpack to the floor he begins wearily unbuckling his sword belt and armour. These are placed far more carefully than the backpack with all it's miscellaneous junk attached to it. Exhausted from weeks of hiking, fighting and more hiking , the former mercenary drops onto his thin straw mattress with a groan. 

_I be getting soft as butter. There not even be a proper battle and I feel like an old man._ Shortly he fell into a dreamless sleep, waking in four hours as the sun was rising. The servants that quartered near his cell were already up and bustling around. Bayar lay on the mattress, enjoying the indolent feeling of having nothing pressing to do and all the time in the world to do it. 

Physiologically unable to be idle for long the big man stretched, listening to the crack of over exerted tendons and joints but enjoying the mild pain anyway. Shortly he rose and dressed in plain "civilian" clothes. The morning was taken with simple maintenance - armour to the smiths for repair (and rueful memories of the worst dents), a new pair of pants to replace the travel stained and torn, careful oiling, checking and sharpening of weapons, airing the bedroll, bartering and trading the various valuables looted and so on. 

By midday, his chores done in leisurely fashion, Bayar headed into the city proper. His preferred house for relaxing in the city was Otto's Bathhouse - frequented by the city's mercenaries on furlough but classier than your average grunt could afford. After returning from campaign a man had certain...needs to take care of, and Otto's at least had curtains. He hesitated at bringing his necklace of campaign coins on the trip (Bayar's sole piece of jewellery was a leather loop with three holey silver coins strung, each stamped with the name and year of the campaigns he had fought) - the necklace could get other mercenaries to open up a little, but the coins were often a prime target for thieves. In the end he took it along, adding the ceramic disc taken from the gnolls at Henri's house to the collection. 

Otto's was its usual self - a large communal hot pool where tattooed and scarred men sat in companionable silence (or gossiping like old women depending on how much they had drunk), and we're massaged by young(ish) women of at least passable beauty, ringed by small curtained areas. The wine was above average, at least. 

Bayar spent the best part of the afternoon there, emerging with two new friends, somewhat poorer and a good deal drunker sometime after dark. The three men headed for that bastion of male entertainment - the recruiting grounds outside the city's gates, where the various mercenary companies that are Hess' prime export to the world found their manpower. 

None of the three were interested in signing on. Still there was always a good show as the various companies tried to impress potential recruits and out do each other. News of the world also passed through, none of what reached Bayar's ears good. War. The whole world seemed to be fighting amongst itself - even more so than normal. Some place called (variously, depending who you asked) Ress, Ruhr, Russ, Wuss or Weiss seemed on the verge of collapse and civil war (the Emperor had been assassinated by his brother, or his uncle, or had fallen off his horse, or was lost at sea...). Good for business, though Bayar's experience of civil war still tasted like ashes in his mouth. To the various tales of woe, Bayar added his own thoughts and experiences about the savage humanoids - and was glad he'd brought the ceramic disc along or would have found few believers. 

Some time well after midnight he returned (staggering) to his sleeping cell, both satisfied and worried. The next day would bring whatever it would. Years spent on campaign had resigned Bayar to accepting that the future was largely unknowable, though probably dangerous.


----------

